# Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Context?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Is he the one who was accused of sexually harassing guys in NXT?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Maximus Odinson said:


> Context?


Yeah, that would be nice. :lol

FWIW, I'm all for firing the guy, he seems like a grade A piece of shit and I can't imagine the people he teaches really learn that much from him to begin with.


----------



## badboicasey

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ingneglect_in_wwenxt_medical_staff_must_read/

this story is why


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Perhaps they should Demote Demott instead. Some of you may find it Hugh Morrus, but I feel that unemployment is No Laughing Matter.


----------



## Roman Empire

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Perhaps they should Demote Demott instead. Some of you may find it Hugh Morrus, but I feel that unemployment is No Laughing Matter.


I saw what you did there lol. Well played.


----------



## Loader230

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



> Coach Demott told student Enzo Amore that he hopes he dies. • Demott also told our entire morning class and Ricky Steamboat's class to kill themselves just days after we tolled the ring bell 10 times for the late Mike Graham a former star FCW wrestler, who committed suicide.
> 
> • Coach Demott routinely bullies Enzo verbally as well as physically. I have seen Enzo on several occasions be slapped in the face by Bill. During one practice he decided to show Enzo how doing a slam wrong could hurt someone, so he picked Enzo up and dropped him without warning directly on his head and neck. He then decided that each time a student slammed his 100lbs heavy bag with bad form that student had to slam one of his peers the same way. Demott found this drill amusing yet each student was put at serious injury risk.




Why demott be bullying my man Enzo though? This shit is terrible to read.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I heard Hugh G Rection was a bit of a dick. so time to downsize him.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Just read the whole thing and if this is true, Demott may be fucked. I tend to believe it because of all the detailed incidents being described here. 

I have a feeling that especially telling a black wrestler to "go back to Africa" will not go over too well with management...


----------



## SolarKhan

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I didn't think Demott had such a Hugh G. Rection for putting down others.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



KC Armstrong said:


> Just read the whole thing and if this is true, Demott may be fucked. I tend to believe it because of all the detailed incidents being described here.
> 
> I have a feeling that especially telling a black wrestler to "go back to Africa" will not go over too well with management...


Vince probably finds it hilarious.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Is this the guy Rollins had serious issues with? 

I couldn't be more of an Enzo fan if i tried now


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Well he's always been a piece of shit. Fuck that cunt.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

No-one wants to see a guy lose his job. Is it legit bad practice our sour grapes?


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Vince probably finds it hilarious.



... not when that stuff gets out and everyone knows about it. In that case, he or whoever makes those decisions, would have to act.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I think he does need to be jerked off his high horse if the allegations are true.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

lol another Monday, another scandal.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... not when that stuff gets out and everyone knows about it. In that case, he or whoever makes those decisions, would have to act.


People have been saying stuff like this about him for ages, but nothing has been done. I just think Vince or HHH just don't give a fuck.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Its obviously disgraceful but none of that is too different from what I'd expect. I saw Louis Theroux in the Power Plant, I saw clips on Tough Enough, they treat people like shit because a) they're desperate to get into the business and b) it's how they were treated a on they think it's right. No surprise that some assholes go too far when the cameras aren't on and the company has a monopoly on the industry.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Shit this was 2013, holy fuck, this guy still fucking works there right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Phaedra said:


> Shit this was 2013, holy fuck, this guy still fucking works there right?



Yeah, I think he may be the chief trainer.


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Phaedra said:


> Is this the guy Rollins had serious issues with?
> 
> I couldn't be more of an Enzo fan if i tried now


I think Rollins had issues with Terry Taylor.

As for Bill DeMott, the stories about his behavior keep piling up. I've long stopped giving him the benefit of doubt. The guy needs to go.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Empress said:


> I think Rollins had issues with Terry Taylor.
> 
> As for Bill DeMott, the stories about his behavior keep piling up. I've long stopped giving him the benefit of doubt. The guy needs to go.


that's right it was Taylor.

but fuck, they need to get this guy out man.


----------



## Tha Pope

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

_You think the WWE Universe wants to see THAT!?_


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I heard about a year or more ago rumours/allegations he used to sexually abuse the developmental diva division.


----------



## shought321

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I don't give a fuck if he speaks to them nicely or not, he's the drill sergeant, he's supposed to be mean. The unacceptable part here is the physical abuse and neglect. I hope he gets fired if it's true, which it probably is since this guy is a documented piece of shit.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bill is now trending worldwide on twitter...


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I heard Hugh G Rection was a bit of a dick. so time to downsize him.


That was Hugh Morris.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah, I think he may be the chief trainer.


I can't believe he's there. My friend just told me that he used to abuse (probably still does, he's still there) Bayley for being ugly, and he's a proper perv on the NXT divas apparently too. They are getting plenty of exposure on the tapings but it's not a happy place for them to be working. apparently though.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck him;sack his ass for being a piece of shit. Its 2015;if you still talk like that, say stupid bullshit like that, and have that kind of a fucking attitude, you need a SERIOUS dose of reality.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

You know what? This is all very sad and all but it doesn't sound any different from the stories we hear from all the wrestlers about their time in wrestling school. It is a brutal environment but that's how most athletes are created. Agression and violence are part of every sport and even if wrestling is not a real sport it shares many of the same characteristics. At high levels of competition it's very usual for coaches to demean and berate their athletes in order to turn them into competitive and agressive animals. It's normal psychology and that's why Demott is there because it certainly isn't for his refined technical skills or mastery of wrestling psychology.

I have no doubt in my mind that this is completely true since all the names he has given are from guys, aside from Enzo, that were eventually released. The racial and sexual remarks are very common in wrestling and I don't understand why he's complaining to management since Triple H is as guilty (or more) of this as anybody else.

Enzo is a super talented guy and he understands that this is what you need to go through in order to make it and that's why he thanks DeMott in every interview he does.

It's an awful situation but that's how it is. Back in the day they used to torture the guys coming in and even though WWE pretends to be this suit and tie corporation they haven't changed the wrestling culture and its carny, dirty roots.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I might be wrong but I think Demott's part of the reason why Kenny Omega said 'fuck this' regarding WWE and headed to Japan.

Was it Demott who made Luke Gallows stinkface in the nude Zack Ryder for no reason as well?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Phaedra said:


> I can't believe he's there. My friend just told me that he used to abuse (probably still does, he's still there) Bayley for being ugly, and he's a proper perv on the NXT divas apparently too. They are getting plenty of exposure on the tapings but it's not a happy place for them to be working. apparently though.


I'm surprised too. You would think media attention would t least fore a suspension so they could investigate the allegations.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The sad part is you know there's gonna be loads of people that go, "Thats just how it is", "Who cares? Man up", and "Thats how it needs to be".

Humanity sucks if this kind of garbage gets a pass from anyone.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Yeah Demott is a piece of shit. The world would be a better place without foul cunts like that. Not surprising tho as WWE just reeks of shit with anything they do.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



KC Armstrong said:


> Bill is now trending worldwide on twitter...


I wonder if they'll mention this on Raw as one of their "trending topics." :jordan4


----------



## Achilles

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

If he comes off as such an asshole in front of the cameras, I could only imagine what a huge piece of shit he is behind the scenes.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE should fire this scumbag and replace him with somebody who actually had a memorable wrestling career.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

There is enough smoke to this not being a fire. What a piece of frustrated shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Just read the memo by Devlin and holy shit, Demott has gotta go.

No way WWE takes the PR heat for this without firing him since this has gotten out on this level.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

"PG"

"Don't be a bully, be a star"

Yeah, okay. Sure WWE. Whatever you say.

kay2

Hypocrite corporate bullshit motherfuckers


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I never understood why they employ a piece of shit wrestler who never, ever did anything noteworthy or had anything resembling a classic match the head trainer for their developmental program. Is this fat turd really the guy they want coaching their new talent?

It's baffling to me.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DGenerationMC said:


> Just read the memo by Devlin and holy shit, Demott has gotta go.
> 
> No way WWE takes the PR heat for this without firing him since this has gotten out on this level.


Unfortunately this won't get any publicity from anybody. It will be swept under the rug by WWE management.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Trifektah said:


> I never understood why they employ a piece of shit wrestler who never, ever did anything noteworthy or had anything resembling a classic match the head trainer for their developmental program. Is this fat turd really the guy they want coaching their new talent?
> 
> It's baffling to me.


Don't expect sense from WWE. They embrace homophobia, racism, sexism, basically every "ism" thats emphatically shit and not something that should exist in modern day.

Can anyone list the amount of real life drama thats come out of or is related to WWE lately?


ADR reveals some shit on WWE after being fired
Punk podcast reveals tons of shit on WWE practices
Vince McMahon says idiotic things on Austin's podcast
Daniel Bryan and other fan favorites gets shit treatment at the Royal Rumble
Punk gets sued for his statements by a WWE doctor
Seth gets nudes leaked and is revealed as being unfaithful
WWE Divas get shortchanged in a match and thus fans get behind them
Brock Lesnar and Vince McMahon get into a painfully serious argument
Report comes out on Bill DeMott being a massive prick(surprise)

etc etc I must be missing a few things


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> The sad part is you know there's gonna be loads of people that go, "Thats just how it is", "Who cares? Man up", and "Thats how it needs to be".
> 
> Humanity sucks if this kind of garbage gets a pass from anyone.


Ask any wrestler and they'll tell you the same. It's the same thing in sports and it's the same thing in the army. When you're building guys to work through pain 200 and 300 days a year this is the mentality they need to have, they need to be soldiers. If you don't like it then quit, nobody is forcing you to work there. Why do you think every wrestling class begins with 20 guys and ends with 4?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Ask any wrestler and they'll tell you the same. It's the same thing in sports and it's the same thing in the army. When you're building guys to work through pain 200 and 300 days a year this is the mentality they need to have, they need to be soldiers. If you don't like it then quit, nobody is forcing you to work there. Why do you think every wrestling class begins with 20 guys and ends with 4?


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Triple H is a big Demott supporter

Remember that


----------



## Vlad Balashov

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Ask any wrestler and they'll tell you the same. It's the same thing in sports and it's the same thing in the army. When you're building guys to work through pain 200 and 300 days a year this is the mentality they need to have, they need to be soldiers. If you don't like it then quit, nobody is forcing you to work there. Why do you think every wrestling class begins with 20 guys and ends with 4?


This is not completely true. Do I get physically pushed in training, yes, but I don't purposely get dropped on my head, or get injuries attacked. I take some verbal stuff, but not to this extent. There is a line when it is too much, and to me it does seem that DeMott is well over the line. You can harass and push people to an extent, but like I said, there is a limit. I bet Ricky Steamboat does not do anything like that. He probably pushes the trainees, but I doubt he endangers their careers.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

God yes. A racist, homophobic, sexist hunk of shit who attacks injured people for wearing jersey's of teams he doesn't like? 

Hell is for people like that.


----------



## Loader230

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Cliffy said:


> Triple H is a big Demott supporter
> 
> Remember that


Nah he aint, not according to pwinsider. Demott has been there with WWE before NXT/HHH. He was let go and later brought back.

I think the real issue is wrestlers not complaining to right people in fear of losing their job. I mean there are 78 hired recruits being trained in performance centre when WWE doesn't even need so many, you could easily lose the job or replaced. This fear is understandable, its a dream job to many.


----------



## Lord Humongous

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Why dont someone beat the crap out of him?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Lord Humongous said:


> Why dont someone beat the crap out of him?


Because then he'll sue them in a completely hypocritical move as a surprise to literally no one


----------



## Lord Humongous

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Counter sue.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Lord Humongous said:


> Counter sue.


But then you'll activate his trap card Counter Counter Sue


----------



## obby

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

this campaign is giving me a huge erection


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bill Demott has always been known to be a huge dick, so it wouldn't surprise me if it's true. But I'm not going to accept some guy's version of events as an absolute truth.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Lord Humongous said:


> Why dont someone beat the crap out of him?


Because Bill makes sure everybody knows he's armed, and Florida is a Stand Your Ground state


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Demott is a piece of shit, and it's not like they don't have 30 other guys who could be head trainer. Fire the clown


----------



## virus21

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Because Bill makes sure everybody knows he's armed, and Florida is a Stand Your Ground state


Shows what a big man he is, doesn't it.


----------



## superplex23

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

These stories don't surprise me. Word on the street is he is the bully and has a massive ego.

They need to hire Malenko back, so he and Steamboat can be the main trainers.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

People are so afraid of getting fired. Maybe it's me not giving a fuck about working in WWE if I ever were a wrestler, but I'd stand up for myself and everyone there. These people need to fight back and not let the bully have his way. 

He is a disgusting excuse of a human being.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Phaedra said:


> I can't believe he's there. My friend just told me that he used to abuse (probably still does, he's still there) Bayley for being ugly, and he's a proper perv on the NXT divas apparently too. They are getting plenty of exposure on the tapings but it's not a happy place for them to be working. apparently though.


Yeah, alright fuck this guy. I didn't know what was the whole with this guy. Now that I know, this is another asshat that Vince needs to let go.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Why arnt we trying to trend #FIREKEVINDUNN ?


I mean ya Demott has done some stupid shit but he is the head trainer of the best thing going in WWE by a mile. He is kept in check by the other guys down there obviously and he clearly knows not to fuck with the guys with experience who come in and have already paid their dues.

I havent heard about him sexually harassing anyone, so if that is the case he should go. Nothing is worse than some fat fuck using their position of power to try and sexually assault anyone.

Honestly I wonder what Demott did to get his job, I mean of anyone to bury from WCW is should have been Hugh Morris....hahaha. How they can combine guys like Regal and Dusty with jokes like Morris is weird.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

What do I think about this situation? 

:Jordan :Jordan2

That's all that needs to be said. More stupid hashtags.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Wrestling twitter hashtag movements are becoming repetitive and stupid

Seriously who gives a fughk


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Socko316 said:


> Wrestling twitter hashtag movements are becoming repetitive and stupid
> 
> Seriously who gives a fughk


Are you too hipster to spell fuck properly?


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Dude was a jobber and has no right teaching anyone. What the fuck can a guy like demott teach the likes of Finn Balor,Itami,Owens etc that acconplished more then he ever did just outside of wwe. Not to mention the stories about him.

Fit Finlay sits on knowledge that not many people do with being one of very few still around from the brittish wrestling era not to mention having wrestled in wcw and wwe.

William Regal sits on knowledge that not many people do with being one of very few still around from the brittish wrestling era not to mention having wrestled in wcw and wwe.

Dean Malenko sits on knowledge that not many people do having wrestled in japan,mexico,ecw,wcw and wwf/e plus being pretty darn succesfull everywhere he went not to mention one of the alltile greats in the ring.

Steamboat. Dusty Rhodes. They got some alltime greats down there and that fat fuck has no place among that elite. He can open a wrestlingschool and teach guys the basics before going off to doing indies. Bill Demott was a jobber that wrestled what 8 years before he retired? And he,s supposed to be teaching people that have wrestled all over the world for 15 years? :lmao Who,s dick did he suck?


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Never really cared much for this guy one way or the other though these "he's a mega-asshole" rumors have been around forever. If this latest read is true he sounds like an even bigger piece of shit than previously thought.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Never really cared much for this guy one way or the other though these "he's a mega-asshole" rumors have been around forever. If this latest read is true he sounds like an even bigger piece of shit than previously thought.


Firing Bill DeMott is you.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

One day someone is going to stand up to Bill Demott and he is going to get an ass beating of a life time. he will never be the same again and think twice before bullying someone. I hope it happens sooner then later.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Some nasty shit i just read, especially his wishes for people to go kill himself or wishing Enzo died infuriates me as 2 weeks ago i lost a 16 year old nephew by suicide. This fucker needs to go! I almost never use twitter hashtags but for sure will now! Let's get this shit trending!

And look what he did to Rusev:


> I witnessed a similar incident a few months ago when Alexander Rusev was recovering from neck surgery. Coach Demott saw Rusev wearing a NY Jets shirt at practice and not liking that sports team proceeded to physically grab Rusev by the collar and rip the shirt off him. Rusev was not cleared for any contact at that point and clearly showed physical pain after the incident.


I know there is ribbing and pranking going on, but this is just like the shit JBL pulled, just plain bullying.

WWE, Be A Star and fire this piece of shit or demote him to janitor that can clean the shit out of the WWE Performance Center toilets.

Btw, i just found proof of this bullying from a old tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/276156717438488576
New tweet from 3 hours ago from the same guy:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572573695069327361
Dug up this from 2013 where sexual harassment allegations where made against DeMott and he managed to sweep it under the rug:
http://forums.prowrestling.com/showthread.php?t=119773


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Ad Infinitum said:


> People have been saying stuff like this about him for ages, but nothing has been done. *I just think Vince or HHH just don't give a fuck.*


If that's true, then one of these days, one of them will snap and bring an actual weapon with them the next time they see this clown. 

I mean..if management doesn't give a fuck, the only thing left is doing something unthinkable..... :shrug



Hopefully, though, this will result in Bill's release..


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Are you too hipster to spell fuck properly?


Not quite. It was just an exaggeration of the word. The extra "ughhhh" reflecting my attitude towards twitter movements. Plus i dont like writing out the word


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I have no clue why he has a job there in the first place. No talent, no success, drew no money. Absolutely nothing to his name. I just don't know why he ever got a job beyond the mass-WCW-hiring of wrestlers.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Vlad Balashov said:


> This is not completely true. Do I get physically pushed in training, yes, but I don't purposely get dropped on my head, or get injuries attacked. I take some verbal stuff, but not to this extent. There is a line when it is too much, and to me it does seem that DeMott is well over the line. You can harass and push people to an extent, but like I said, there is a limit. I bet Ricky Steamboat does not do anything like that. He probably pushes the trainees, but I doubt he endangers their careers.


He's not endangering anyone's career, he's just a dumb prick. I'd love to see him fired because I don't like him personally but those are the requirements of DeMott's job, you need to be an agressive asshole who makes you run until you puke. There are guys who are there to teach and there are guys who are there to make you work hard and turn you into a mindless soldier. DeMott is the latter. They love that good cop/bad cop dynamic.

Wasn't some coach from some college football fired for throwing balls at player's heads? That's just how it is in sports, that dumb male mentality still prevails because that's what turns men into vicious athletes. I'm sure it was ten times worse back in the day. Everybody knows about Stu Hart's behaviour in the dungeon, he stretched you until he heard your bones pop and you couldn't walk the next day. Just keep working hard, get through it and you'll come out of it ready for anything.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The cunt deserves a fucking stomping, what a fucking disgusting abuse of power. Jesus christ.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> He's not endangering anyone's career, he's just a dumb prick. I'd love to see him fired because I don't like him personally but those are the requirements of DeMott's job, you need to be an agressive asshole who makes you run until you puke. There are guys who are there to teach and there are guys who are there to make you work hard and turn you into a mindless soldier. DeMott is the latter. They love that good cop/bad cop dynamic.
> 
> Wasn't some coach from some college football fired for throwing balls at player's heads? That's just how it is in sports, that dumb male mentality still prevails because that's what turns men into vicious athletes. I'm sure it was ten times worse back in the day. Everybody knows about Stu Hart's behaviour in the dungeon, he stretched you until he heard your bones pop and you couldn't walk the next day. Just keep working hard, get through it and you'll come out of it ready for anything.


There is a difference with pushing someone to the limit and physical/mental abuse, the best coaches in the world for whatever sport did not had to call their athletes *******, or make them work with a injury or even wish they would kill theirself or hoping they would die. This is just bully mentality! This goes even further than being a bully, this is just being a absolute piece of shit!

I lost my 16 year old nephew two weeks ago by suicide, and to read these stories of him wishing that Enzo died or telling a class to kill their self after they run the bell 10 times for a fallen wrestler who killed himself. This is just infuriating! Keep trending this stuff because the fucker cannot get away with it another time!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fire this man!


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Funny how the only guys that ever speak up about DeMott are fucking losers who were typically with the company for less than 6 months.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

They have all these great guys under contract: Malenko, Regal, Finlay etc. And they have this asshole who was jobber his whole career and never had a great match be head trainer. /WWE Logic


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck this prick, fire him.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> Funny how the only guys that ever speak up about DeMott are fucking losers who were typically with the company for less than 6 months.


Thats because DeMott has some kind of hold over the company not letting him go, as soon as someone talks about this he/she would be fired or buried, it's also said that Cena's personal trainer got into NXT and tried making WWE aware of DeMott's crap he pulled and the trainer got fired for it! DeMott also pulled this crap on Del Rio's brother and Ziggler's brother. 2 years ago there were also allegations going round of sexual harassment towards the women in NXT but DeMott managed to swipe this under the rug. He is a piece of shit, no matter who reported this!


----------



## PlymouthDW

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Everything about this thread would be funny if all instances of "Bill Demott" were replaced with "Hugh G. Rection".

Anyway, yeah, I don't know much about him, but he seems like a huge dick (pun 500% intended). I'm too lazy to go scouring each page for it, but was this all confirmed, or are these just rumours?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

What a "humorous" thread.

:troll

Seems like there's been a few complaints of the guy over the years. I think WWE likes him, though. He's been Teflon Hugh, thus far.


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> Thats because DeMott has some kind of hold over the company not letting him go, as soon as someone talks about this he/she would be fired or buried, it's also said that Cena's personal trainer got into NXT and tried making WWE aware of DeMott's crap he pulled and the trainer got fired for it! DeMott also pulled this crap on Del Rio's brother and Ziggler's brother. 2 years ago there were also allegations going round of sexual harassment towards the women in NXT but DeMott managed to swipe this under the rug. He is a piece of shit, no matter who reported this!


It isn't some sort of mystery, there's a reason DeMott is still employed and is in such a prominent role despite all these allegations. The fact is that if you're 'upset' by anything that anyone says then you don't have what it takes mentally to be a top level sportsman. Look how many people wish death on Roman Reigns, look how many people on this forum talk about how they hope he gets a career ending injury on a daily basis. Do you think this guy Austin Draven would be able to deal with that?

If Bill DeMott is asking people to perform potentially dangerous exercises then why does nobody ever say no? If Bill DeMott is physically assaulting talents then why does nobody sock him back? They would be justified and they would have a room full of people who could testify for them, so why has it never happened? Quite simply, the answer is because these guys who get picked on are pussies. Look at the guy who wrote this article:








Look at this guy. Do you really think he had what it takes? He called himself 'Judas Devlin'. Fuck, I would've picked on him too. Look at this doofus Briley Pierce. He's the one interviewing Ambrose in this video:






Both guys in this video are pro wrestlers, both at the exact same level in terms of their standing within the company, both doing the exact same training. Do you see from watching this why Ambrose made it while Briley is left complaining online about Bill DeMott?

I don't necessarily agree with DeMott's methods, but the fact is that these guys who end up coming out with this stuff just don't have the right attitude or the right frame of mind to be able to succeed in the business. If you are upset about someone calling you a '******' then how the hell are you going to handle being on the road 365 days a year, working through injuries etc? Half the point in developmental is to weed out the weak and force them to toughen up. It's not nice but if these guys were 'bullied' then the likelihood is that they brought it on themselves.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Lets watch Bill DeMott try this shit with Brock Lesnar.

Now THAT would be hilarious.


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Lets watch Bill DeMott try this shit with Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Now THAT would be hilarious.


He wouldn't, because Brock is a badass whereas these guys aren't. It's as simple as that. That's also the reason why Brock is one of the most heavily pushed stars of all time whereas these guys were cut from developmental after 6 months.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> It's not nice but if these guys were 'bullied' then the likelihood is that they brought it on themselves.


Shitting on people's appearances and victim blaming now? :ugh2

:kobefacepalm


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> He wouldn't, because Brock is a badass whereas these guys aren't. It's as simple as that. That's also the reason why Brock is one of the most heavily pushed stars of all time whereas these guys were cut from developmental after 6 months.


No, its because DeMott's a bully who only attacks those he can get away with attacking. He'll look like a bitch going after anyone who can beat his ass.

If he tried that sexual harassment shit with Rousey if she were in NXT, he'd end up losing his arm. Poetic justice.


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck Bill DeMott. Old bastard..should of been gone. That shit he was trying, he was damn sure doing that stuff with no Austin or Trish in sight during Tough Enough. Does it with those with no authority or those who have to stay quiet to continue to get paid.


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Shitting on people's appearances and victim blaming now? :ugh2
> 
> :kobefacepalm


Yeah, I'm shitting on people's appearance because they are training to be pro wrestlers. And if you are some goofy looking geek with no mental edge then you aren't going to be a good pro wrestler. This isn't an office job, this isn't a training college. Do you think anyone would ever push around Steve Austin, or The Rock or Shawn Michaels or Brock Lesnar or even a John Cena or Randy Orton or CM Punk or anyone else who has ever been a top star in this business? There's a reason that these guys succeeded while others didn't. If you want to be a top star in the business then you need a certain mentality. If you don't have it, if you're going to be affected by guys like DeMott then you won't make it, pure and simple.


LPPrince said:


> No, its because DeMott's a bully who only attacks those he can get away with attacking.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I said. If you're someone who is going to let people get away with attacking and 'bullying' you then you are hardly going to be a convincing pro wrestler, are you?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

There is no reason that someone couldn't provide quality hard-nosed, grueling training (testing mental toughness) without doing that stuff. I would say the same for any athletic atmosphere.

There are tons of ways to weed out people that can't cut it without resorting to doing what this guy does. This is a professional training program, and it should be run in a professional manner. I wouldn't tolerate it, if I were in charge. Of course, if I were in charge, I wouldn't even let this guy clean the bathrooms.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> There is no reason that someone couldn't provide quality hard-nosed, grueling training (testing mental toughness) without doing that stuff. I would say the same for any athletic atmosphere.
> 
> There are tons of ways to weed out people that can't cut it without resorting to doing what this guy does. This is a professional training program, and it should be run in a professional manner. I wouldn't tolerate it, if I were in charge. Of course, if I were in charge, I wouldn't even let this guy clean the bathrooms.


Exactly. There is ZERO justification for shit like this.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

This fat tard is still employed? We was an uber-****** even back during Tough Enough.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

They need to fire that dumb motherfucker


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

you know what. FUCK bill demott. This shit has been happening long enough the guy is fucking bulyl and who knows how much damage this douche has already caused, it's also sounds horrendous what he is doing to Enzo.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I can't imagine they would struggle to find a better head trainer


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

There was a long thread here last year, about Dolph Ziggler's brother talking about how NXT women were sexually harrassed, and DeMott & HHH worked to cover it up (he says HHH accused him of being bitter & a liar):
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...rother-hints-sexual-abuse-harassment-wwe.html

DeMott will continue to get away with all of this, because the higher ups have too much pride to admit that they've majorly fucked up by appointing him to that position.


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Who the fuck is Bill Demott anyway? What did he ever do in his career?

He is a horrible excuse of a trainer and I can guarantee you that if I was a developmental talent and he ever tried to pull that shit on me, I'd knock him on his ass in front of everybody.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

You people are ridiculous. Bill Demott is well respected in the business and his contributions to Sports Entertainment are greatly appreciated within the WWE. 

All of these allegations of him mistreating talent are fabrications by haters and enemies of Sports Entertainment. Do you really think that a PG company such as the WWE would tolerate such behavior by its staff? Absurd.

It is know that coach Demott can be a bit demanding towards his pupils. But you need to be tough in order to succeed in the business. Back in the good old days nobody complained about the schedule or the training. This is just the sort of attitude you would expect from lazy and entitled Millennials. Mr. McMahon does not tolerate weakness. If you even sneeze in his presence you're facing immediate termination. If anything, I think that coach Demott is protecting these young'uns as much as he can. He's a good man.


----------



## Loader230

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The Sexual harassment claims were BS, and it didn't even involve Bill demott to being with. It was just the one guy, Ziggler's brother who claimed it on twitter, no one else backed the story. A ton of divas were released from developmental since then and no one has said anything about being sexually harassed during their time in WWE. Despite it being one guy causing trouble, WWE did take the claims seriously and investigated the issue immediately. They later released statement clarifying there were no sexual harassments going on.

Demott is a prick that abuses wrestlers, maybe for a reason, to make them tough or whatever, that's how he works but he is not someone who sexually molests women, that's a baseless allegation.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Caleb Crotchshot said:


> I can't imagine they would struggle to find a better head trainer


Finlay and Lance Storm would be good starts.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

This dude has to have pics of Steph and Linda in some ***** shit or something. Or maybe proof of that HBK/Vince relationship thats been rumored for years.






Seriously, how can a dude who was named Hugh E Rection in the company Vince killed, become his head trainer? How the FUCK does that happen? Dude has something man. He's got to.


----------



## Paigeology

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

After playing half a hour of Career mode, i felt like starting that hashtag myself


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Sounds like a complete piece of shit, not only with the bullying but he's purposely creating an unsafe work enviroment #FireBillDemott ASAP


----------



## flugrugger

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

He's just wrastlin'


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Has no one ever thought to just fuck his shit up 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fire the piece of shit.


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Theres been reports of him being an asshole for years. Watch them try and spin this like this is the first they heard about it. A lot of vinces old guard need to fuck off. Moris, dunn, and that racist scumhag p.s. hayes just need to go the fuck away


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Iirc 

Ricardo Rodriguez went down to fcw and got heat because he helped guys with their lucha libre moves because Bill was teaching it wrong, and was told to stop because it was Demotts job..the fuck does bill demott know about LL?


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Apparently Vince is a huge fan of Demott's bullying like approach which doesn't really suprise me. I guess it's to see who those strong enough to cope with pressure or something along those lines.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Apparently Vince is a huge of Demott's bullying like approach which doesn't really suprise me.


I find the likelihood of that to be extremely believable. Otherwise JBL would be long gone and Bob Holly would never lasted as long as he did.
Anyways yeah, Demott sounds like a right bastard. If it's true, that behavior shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Honestly, this character would be a great character on the main roster. Demott would make a great manager who says the most ignorant shit to his clients to motivate them. He won't be able to do the real shit that he does a real life trainer. He has too much power right now. Put him back on television where he can't be himself. He has to be another person.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> Yeah, I'm shitting on people's appearance because they are training to be pro wrestlers. And if you are some goofy looking geek with no mental edge then you aren't going to be a good pro wrestler. This isn't an office job, this isn't a training college. Do you think anyone would ever push around Steve Austin, or The Rock or Shawn Michaels or Brock Lesnar or even a John Cena or Randy Orton or CM Punk or anyone else who has ever been a top star in this business? There's a reason that these guys succeeded while others didn't. If you want to be a top star in the business then you need a certain mentality. If you don't have it, if you're going to be affected by guys like DeMott then you won't make it, pure and simple.
> Yeah, that's pretty much what I said. If you're someone who is going to let people get away with attacking and 'bullying' you then you are hardly going to be a convincing pro wrestler, are you?


Did you Seriously use CM Punk as evidence against "goofy looking geeks" making good wrestlers for how they look early in their career?










.. Seriously?

This whole thing is just a strange situation. There is no smoke without fire, but you'd believe that if these things are true then DeMott would have been let go by now. Unless he was punished and forced to change his methods. 

As a trainer, he can't really be judged now I don't think. Can he? Has anyone he has worked with been a success in the ring so far? That's not a shot at him there, just a genuine question. Just that he hasn't really been trainer for so long that his students have had time to shine, unless he trained Reigns or someone? By judged, by the way, I mean simply in teaching people to wrestle, not judging him by what's been said. 

There are people who have the idea that he shouldn't be teaching people to wrestle because he didn't have a strong career. The issue isn't with his career, he had a long successful one in that he was consistently employed, and still is, by the top 2 wrestling promotions in North America at least, probably the world at the time he was wrestling. To stay employed for that long he must have been looked upon highly, and he didn't walk into this job, he must have deserved it or someone thought so. So his career resume is apt for the job, the fact he wasn't a headliner shouldn't matter.

The issue for me is, though, that DeMott wasn't a great wrestler. He wasn't even good to just look at, nor from the little I know of how to wrestle, the little things - he never stood out at doing them well either. It's not like he just didn't connect but when you break down every thing he did, you'd see how good he really was, he was just poor. Average at most. Now I obviously know little and don't really know what makes a great wrestler, but when you have guys like Steamboat, William Regal and Dean Malenko around it does shine the light on the fact you have a seemingly average worker teaching the next generation before some of the best of all-time. How can that be?

Now in terms of the bullying and whatever else has gone on, I don't see it so I can't really judge. It does seem suspicious and, like I said, no smoke without fire, but I have to wonder if WWE see it the same way. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but if WWE are letting it happen, and other things that's happened recently such as the Del Rio incident, then they may be setting themselves up for a huge fall. If the situation, at least in 2013, was this volatile then they are really taking a chance with leaving him in charge. 

We know so little.


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I'm not saying that some lines don't get crossed here, but if you're going to let Hugh Morrus bully you, then yeah, find a new career. 

Vince is more than well aware of what DeMott does, because Vince has the same mentality. He's racist, sexist, and laughs at homosexuality. So if you can't get past DeMott doing it, how are you ever going to work for Vince McMahon? 

I feel like the people who make certain complaints have never competed athletically before, or at least act like they haven't. This is common shit at any level of any sport.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Godway said:


> I'm not saying that some lines don't get crossed here, but if you're going to let Hugh Morrus bully you, then yeah, find a new career.
> 
> 
> 
> Vince is more than well aware of what DeMott does, because Vince has the same mentality. He's racist, sexist, and laughs at homosexuality. So if you can't get past DeMott doing it, how are you ever going to work for Vince McMahon?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the people who make certain complaints have never competed athletically before, or at least act like they haven't. This is common shit at any level of any sport.



No, its not, and its already been proven that that the extreme hardass abusive teaching way does not work, because you gotta inspire your students to push on, attacking them on their appearance, wishing they died, dangerous training sessions do not work! You can still be a hardass and push them without all the crap he pulled! People defending this piece of shit who dared to insult The British Bulldog like, a wrestler who had more talent in his left big toe than DeMott in his entire body should think twice. 

Some people here cant see the difference between weeding out the ones who will never make it in the business and straight up bullying. There have been stories around for decades about wrestlers starting in the business and how they were treated, freddy blassy plugged up Roddy Pippers bagpipe when he made his first WWF performance. But he didnt attack him on his sexual preference. Xpac as the 1-2-3 Kid got one of his eyebrows shaved off by Mr.Perfect after going out on his birthday. There is a difference in ribbing, pranks, seeing if someone can handle himself and straight up bullying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> No, its not, and its already been proven that that the extreme hardass abusive teaching way does not work, because you gotta inspire your students to push on, attacking them on their appearance, wishing they died, dangerous training sessions do not work! You can still be a hardass and push them without all the crap he pulled! People defending this piece of shit who dared to insult The British Bulldog like, a wrestler who had more talent in his left big toe than DeMott in his entire body should think twice.
> 
> Some people here cant see the difference between weeding out the ones who will never make it in the business and straight up bullying. There have been stories around for decades about wrestlers starting in the business and how they were treated, freddy blassy plugged up Roddy Pippers bagpipe when he made his first WWF performance. But he didnt attack him on his sexual preference. Xpac as the 1-2-3 Kid got one of his eyebrows shaved off by Mr.Perfect after going out on his birthday. There is a difference in ribbing, pranks, seeing if someone can handle himself and straight up bullying.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is what I'm talking about. You don't sound like you've ever been in a locker room before. Sports are a fraternity, and your job is to punk each other out 24-7. It's always going to be happening. You either smile and take it, or you punk them out in return. What you don't do is whine about it, because that's exactly what the Bill DeMotts want you to do.


----------



## paqman

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rampaige said:


> After playing half a hour of Career mode, i felt like starting that hashtag myself


Ya know? LOL

I'm over here playing on my PS4 the other day and he's constantly heckling me in the performance center. And that's the video game version with scripted lines lmfao. I'm sure DeMott Unplugged would make me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Godway said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You don't sound like you've ever been in a locker room before. Sports are a fraternity, and your job is to punk each other out 24-7. It's always going to be happening. You either smile and take it, or you punk them out in return. What you don't do is whine about it, because that's exactly what the Bill DeMotts want you to do.



I have been in more than enough lockerrooms, and what DeMott is doing is not hazing, because i got hazed before, had real hardasses and even a former drill instructor who was not to be messed with but i never got called a ******, moves done to me that could injure me, and death wished upon me! If you cant see the difference between bullying and hazing, you got issues son.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Perhaps they should Demote Demott instead. Some of you may find it Hugh Morrus, but I feel that unemployment is No Laughing Matter.


I see what you did there Townes and I agree he should be demoted but i don't know about being fired . Cause i don't know if i believe this story.


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I never said it was hazing dude. It IS bullying. And bullying by the veterans happens in every locker room or every job. You either step up to these people or you don't. All they're trying to do is get a rise out of you and prove you 'don't belong'.

People are too fucking sensitive these days. You think Steve Austin would write a letter over a trainer calling him a ******? Or let people stiff him? You respond to bullying by being the bigger person, or turning the tables on them. Not by whining about how wrong or politically incorrect it is.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

If this hits any mainstream publicity at all, especially the racial stuff Demott will be finished. I have heard way too much about him from various sources which of course were second-hand - but there is just too much of it. It doesn't help that the guy looks the part.

There are a lot of good verteran trainers out there, most of whom could probably knock Demott into next month. He abuses these kids who want the job. I'd like to see him mouth off a veteran like that, especially an old school guy. They'd eat his lunch and dinner. But he probably is not man enough to try that. Harley race is 71 and I would still like to see Demott mouth off to him one time.


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Bookockey said:


> If this hits any mainstream publicity at all, especially the racial stuff Demott will be finished. I have heard way too much about him from various sources which of course were second-hand - but there is just too much of it. It doesn't help that the guy looks the part.
> 
> There are a lot of good verteran trainers out there, most of whom could probably knock Demott into next month. He abuses these kids who want the job. I'd like to see him mouth off a veteran like that, especially an old school guy. They'd eat his lunch and dinner. But he probably is not man enough to try that. Harley race is 71 and I would still like to see Demott mouth off to him one time.


It's been in the mainstream media for decades. No one gives a shit. Just because sensitivity is the flavor of the week, and every celebrity on social media or at awards shows have to cry about how unfair they're treated, doesn't mean suddenly things are going to change. 

The WWE is run by a racist, sexist, homophobic, bully. He encourages this behavior.


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Thats a huge chunk of text to read.. i scanned through it came to the conclusion that demott is an ass wipe.

That being said, he's probably instructed to act this way by either vince or Triple H, you know what these guys are like.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

You can tell here who the British posters and American posters are

btw this isn't a knock on anyone in anyway

British response - Guy should be fired working conditions not acceptable

American response - Dude needs to toughen up, happens in every work place.

not 100% accurate obviously but just a pattern emerging


----------



## Vlad Balashov

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> He's not endangering anyone's career, he's just a dumb prick. I'd love to see him fired because I don't like him personally but those are the requirements of DeMott's job, you need to be an agressive asshole who makes you run until you puke. There are guys who are there to teach and there are guys who are there to make you work hard and turn you into a mindless soldier. DeMott is the latter. They love that good cop/bad cop dynamic.
> 
> Wasn't some coach from some college football fired for throwing balls at player's heads? That's just how it is in sports, that dumb male mentality still prevails because that's what turns men into vicious athletes. I'm sure it was ten times worse back in the day. Everybody knows about Stu Hart's behaviour in the dungeon, he stretched you until he heard your bones pop and you couldn't walk the next day. Just keep working hard, get through it and you'll come out of it ready for anything.


I am cool with pushing people, but how is purposely having people dropped on their heads not endangering someone's career? People can easily have their neck broken, or worse by doing that.


----------



## manic37

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I am absolutely disgusted by DeMotts bullying behaviour at WWE development, fire him and hire Bully Ray for fu*ks sake.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Godway said:


> I never said it was hazing dude. It IS bullying. And bullying by the veterans happens in every locker room or every job. You either step up to these people or you don't. All they're trying to do is get a rise out of you and prove you 'don't belong'.
> 
> People are too fucking sensitive these days. You think Steve Austin would write a letter over a trainer calling him a ******? Or let people stiff him? You respond to bullying by being the bigger person, or turning the tables on them. Not by whining about how wrong or politically incorrect it is.


You dont seem to realize how WWE works, if you stand up to him, your future career will not go far, i had a teacher who was a completely asshole to just me because he just didnt like me, one day i stood up to him and it got me expelled from school, he just continued his business without any consequences. The same has happened to talent in NXT, if you rat him out, your career will not go anywhere.

I don't care about the hazing, what i do care about is how WWE is a hypocrite with their anti bully Be A Star program and than have one of their coaches who pretty much trains young guys who might have been bullied in school in the past that is a bully! 

This fucking company. :blatter


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bring back Bob Holly!


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

What a shame, he seems like such a nice guy on wwe 2k15


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

demott is a ******


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The higher up's must sanction this type of behavior on some level; they want someone to do their "dirty work".


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Did you Seriously use CM Punk as evidence against "goofy looking geeks" making good wrestlers for how they look early in their career?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Seriously?


Yeah, and did Punk look like that when he was WWE Champion and a major star? No, he looked like this:









The job of Bill DeMott is to turn guys from the former to the latter, hard-assing is a pretty good way to do that.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Godway said:


> It's been in the mainstream media for decades. No one gives a shit. Just because sensitivity is the flavor of the week, and every celebrity on social media or at awards shows have to cry about how unfair they're treated, doesn't mean suddenly things are going to change.
> 
> The WWE is run by a racist, sexist, homophobic, bully. He encourages this behavior.


 I have never seen anything about Demott in what I consider mainstream media. He's a nobody but WWE isn't and more sources cover this stuff now. I don't think this would be on CNN but sites that ping WWE's radar that are not just wrestling or message board type sites could pick up on it. I think telling the guy to "go back to Africa" if true would be the nail in the coffin, and real mainstream media would eat that up.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The fact we have morons here defending this type of behavior is pretty gay.


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> You dont seem to realize how WWE works, if you stand up to him, your future career will not go far, i had a teacher who was a completely asshole to just me because he just didnt like me, one day i stood up to him and it got me expelled from school, he just continued his business without any consequences. The same has happened to talent in NXT, if you rat him out, your career will not go anywhere.
> 
> I don't care about the hazing, what i do care about is how WWE is a hypocrite with their anti bully Be A Star program and than have one of their coaches who pretty much trains young guys who might have been bullied in school in the past that is a bully!
> 
> This fucking company. :blatter


You're under the impression that I agree with what he does, I don't. Nor do I agree with what Vince does. But it's the nature of the business they're in, and it's how they run their company. The guys whose "careers he ruined" probably weren't great performers to begin with, or ever had a shot of making it in the WWE. If you can't handle Hugh Morrus, how you going to handle Triple H or Vince? How you going to handle 300 days on the road a year? How you going to handle countless injuries and working through them? 

It is what it is. It's not pretty. It's the pro wrestling business, hence why I said it's been in the mainstream media for decades. Everyone knows what you're getting in to when you want a career there.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> Yeah, and did Punk look like that when he was WWE Champion and a major star? No, he looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The job of Bill DeMott is to turn guys from the former to the latter, hard-assing is a pretty good way to do that.


That isn't what you were saying, though. You were saying that the look of the wrestler you posted was shit and he would never amount to anything for being "goofy geek" or whatever, and then used CM Punk as an example of a real wrestler. 

The point I made was that in no way should you judge someone early in their career on look alone.


----------



## Goat Face Killer

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



SuzukiGUN said:


> You can tell here who the British posters and American posters are
> 
> btw this isn't a knock on anyone in anyway
> 
> British response - Guy should be fired working conditions not acceptable
> 
> American response - Dude needs to toughen up, happens in every work place.
> 
> not 100% accurate obviously but just a pattern emerging


But its American pussy arse wrasslers getting bullied and not living up to your uncle sam go team america dude needs to toughen up motto


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> That isn't what you were saying, though. You were saying that the look of the wrestler you posted was shit and he would never amount to anything for being "goofy geek" or whatever, and then used CM Punk as an example of a real wrestler.
> 
> The point I made was that in no way should you judge someone early in their career on look alone.


No, the point I was trying to make is that these guys needed to change how they were, frankly speaking they needed to grow a set of balls or quit. And while some guys grew a set of balls, these guys ended up quitting and are now online complaining about Bill DeMott while others are being pushed on TV.

It's not about people 'never amounting to anything', it's about needing to get past that goofy stage. The reason I posted the video earlier was to illustrate why Briley probably felt like he was being victimized while Ambrose wasn't. If you want more relevant examples, look at Baron Corbin or Rusev now compared to when they were first signed:

































I'm not saying that this is solely down to Bill DeMott or being 'hazed', but you get the idea.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> That isn't what you were saying, though. You were saying that the look of the wrestler you posted was shit and he would never amount to anything for being "goofy geek" or whatever, and then used CM Punk as an example of a real wrestler.
> 
> The point I made was that in no way should you judge someone early in their career on look alone.


Shawn Michaels was also used as an example, and he was notorious for A. trying to bully people and B. getting his ass kicked

A. Shawn trying to bully people





B. Shawn getting his ass kicked





I respect who Shawn is now, but back then? Fuck him. Thats what bullies deserve.


----------



## STP

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Mr Poifect said:


> No-one wants to see a guy lose his job. Is it legit bad practice our sour grapes?


This isn't the first time info has come out about Demott's attitude and unprofessionalism. He's known to be quite the dick.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Godway said:


> You're under the impression that I agree with what he does, I don't. Nor do I agree with what Vince does. But it's the nature of the business they're in, and it's how they run their company. The guys whose "careers he ruined" probably weren't great performers to begin with, or ever had a shot of making it in the WWE. If you can't handle Hugh Morrus, how you going to handle Triple H or Vince? How you going to handle 300 days on the road a year? How you going to handle countless injuries and working through them?
> 
> It is what it is. It's not pretty. It's the pro wrestling business, hence why I said it's been in the mainstream media for decades. Everyone knows what you're getting in to when you want a career there.


So bullying is pretty much the same as 300 days on the road, handling countless injuries? Didn't know that when i was on the road a few years ago i needed to be called a ****** to see if i can deal with it.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Flumpnugget said:


> What a shame, he seems like such a nice guy on wwe 2k15


Really? I always wanted to get out of the ring and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## dictainabox

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

JBL knowingly nods his head at the disgusting behavior of one Bill Demott.


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Shawn Michaels was also used as an example, and he was notorious for A. trying to bully people and B. getting his ass kicked
> 
> A. Shawn trying to bully people
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUZizMxgSlY
> 
> B. Shawn getting his ass kicked
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l03wbw66-yE
> 
> I respect who Shawn is now, but back then? Fuck him. Thats what bullies deserve.


Jesus Christ man, it's not about people being 'bullies' or being 'bad guys', it's about the fact that the guys I mentioned all had the mentality to succeed and weren't going to take any shit, especially from a nobody like Bill DeMott. Yes, Shawn was an absolute scumbag, which is part of the reason he got to the top in the business. You need to look past your little "I hate bullies" revenge fantasy and understand why this sort of thing happens in the real world. If you're prone to being a victim of bullying then there's no way in hell you can be a successful or convincing pro wrestler.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> He's not endangering anyone's career, he's just a dumb prick. I'd love to see him fired because I don't like him personally but those are the requirements of DeMott's job, you need to be an agressive asshole who makes you run until you puke. There are guys who are there to teach and there are guys who are there to make you work hard and turn you into a mindless soldier. DeMott is the latter. They love that good cop/bad cop dynamic.
> 
> Wasn't some coach from some college football fired for throwing balls at player's heads? That's just how it is in sports, that dumb male mentality still prevails because that's what turns men into vicious athletes. I'm sure it was ten times worse back in the day. Everybody knows about Stu Hart's behaviour in the dungeon, he stretched you until he heard your bones pop and you couldn't walk the next day. Just keep working hard, get through it and you'll come out of it ready for anything.




I get what youre saying but there is a difference. I did amateur wrestling as a kid and has played soccer pretty much all my life played division 2 soccer in Sweden. My soccercoach would make us do drills in heat and not allow us to drink water unless we completed them. He,d scream and scare us into playing better. I didnt like him but id lie if I said he didnt make us better. Thats the key part here. He tried making us BETTER. Never did he try injuring us by dropping us wrong. Never did he use racial slurs. Never did he sexually assault people (if true) all of that bullshit doesnt make anyone better. You need tough couches that are gonna scare people into working theyre asses off out of fear for him but Bill Demmot is crossing the line big time and sounds like a pshycopat more then a tough coach. Yeah wrestling is different from soccer and the mental aspect of being on the road,working through injuries and whatever you need people that are gonna get you ready for that. It is like makimaking soldiers in a way. Look at military. Look at new japan dojo training sessions and what they do to them. Thats effective. Bill Demott is crossing the line.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



x78 said:


> Jesus Christ man, it's not about people being 'bullies' or being 'bad guys', it's about the fact that the guys I mentioned all had the mentality to succeed and weren't going to take any shit, especially from a nobody like Bill DeMott. Yes, Shawn was an absolute scumbag, which is part of the reason he got to the top in the business. You need to look past your little "I hate bullies" revenge fantasy and understand why this sort of thing happens in the real world. If you're prone to being a victim of bullying then there's no way in hell you can be a successful or convincing pro wrestler.


They are playing characters on a television show/at an event. They are not supposed to actually be the characters they portray;if they can't separate the two, they are terrible at their job. You don't need to bully an actor to be a good actor, just as you don't need to bully a wrestler to be a good wrestler. It is really that simple.


----------



## x78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> They are playing characters on a television show/at an event. They are not supposed to actually be the characters they portray;if they can't separate the two, they are terrible at their job. You don't need to bully an actor to be a good actor, just as you don't need to bully a wrestler to be a good wrestler. It is really that simple.


In fact directors often do shit like this to their actors to help get them into character. Before shooting Saving Private Ryan, Spielberg forced all the actors apart from Matt Damon to complete grueling army training so that they would naturally feel resentment towards Damon which would show in their performance. Ben Affleck made the cast of Argo live together in an isolated 1970s house for a week. It happens all the time. Nobody complains because that they understand that it's part of the job.

Plus, pro wrestling isn't a one-time thing, it's pretty much a lifelong commitment to playing that character. If you have the mentality to allow yourself to be bullied by anyone then you won't succeed.


----------



## Godway

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> So bullying is pretty much the same as 300 days on the road, handling countless injuries? Didn't know that when i was on the road a few years ago i needed to be called a ****** to see if i can deal with it.


You're dealing in the entertainment business. The fans are 20 feet away from you. When one of them calls you a ******, are you going to attack them? Cry about it? Sue them? What are you going to do? 

That's their defense, and frankly, they have a point. It's just words and mindless insults. If you're that bothered by them, then you haven't really learned what the world is like. 

You can't be this sensitive and work for the WWE.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Then change what the world is like. Make it better. Enough with the pessimism and acceptance of bullshit like this. Its not actually that hard.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



dmccourt95 said:


> Has no one ever thought to just fuck his shit up
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Having charges pressed against you and losing an opportunity at a lot of peoples dreams is a strong deterrent.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

bill Demont vs Enzo Amore next NXT Takeover.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Fred Spoila said:


> bill Demont vs Enzo Amore next NXT Takeover.


Make it a lumberjack match.

Now THAT I'd love to see.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

DeMott is a useless piece of trash.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> I have been in more than enough lockerrooms, and what DeMott is doing is not hazing, because i got hazed before, had real hardasses and even a former drill instructor who was not to be messed with but i never got called a ******, moves done to me that could injure me, and death wished upon me! If you cant see the difference between bullying and hazing, you got issues son.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You've been in tons of lockerrooms and you've never been called a ******? That's like the go to insult among young men and teenagers.


----------



## sweepdaleg

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> You've been in tons of lockerrooms and you've never been called a ******? That's like the go to insult among young men and teenagers.


I am a coach and can only imagine what would happen if I called one of my players a ******. Actually, I can imagine what would happen. I would get fired on the spot. Just because you train someone doesn't give you the right to verbally and physically abuse someone to make them "tougher". Demott needs to get canned, end of story.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I think it's crazy that Hugh Morris is training people...


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Socko316 said:


> Not quite. It was just an exaggeration of the word. The extra "ughhhh" reflecting my attitude towards twitter movements. Plus i dont like writing out the word


I am sorry but can I please ask why you dont like writing out a word that at worst describes a mutual sex act between consenting adults?

I am honestly curious and dont mean this in a condescending fashion.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



StraightYesSociety said:


> I think it's crazy that Hugh Morris is training people...


I wrote the same thing earlier in this thread and totally agree.

After hearing more dirt/news come out on the topic I really dont understand the logic from WWE in keeping him unless its just idiotic stubbornness or he has dirt on someone higher up.

They can find 20 guys or more who can train as good or better without the racial/sexual/physical abuse displayed by fat ass Bill (I would love to have ever seen him complete the training he makes these kids go through). 

The guy is a scumbag portraying the same typical attitude we see in people who somehow got into a position of power in a business/sport in which they never had the talent of the people below them.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Apparently WWE has responded to the DeMott situation:

http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/wwe-responds-to-bill-demott-nxt/34214/



> _*“WWE took the accusations made two years ago by Austin Matelson very seriously, conducted a full investigation and was unable to validate the claims. Regardless, WWE continues to reinforce policies and procedures to ensure a positive training environment.”*_


Smells like damage control. Just like their stupid response of Punk not having a a growth on his ass.

And Ziggler's brother reacted as well:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572858073187893249nice fucking investigation WWE!


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> Apparently WWE has responded to the DeMott situation:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/wwe-responds-to-bill-demott-nxt/34214/
> 
> 
> 
> Smells like damage control. Just like their stupid response of Punk not having a a growth on his ass.


Based on the responses on twitter, that is just an outright lie from the WWE.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Pfft letters... That's ***** , barely better than a text message


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Pronoss said:


> Pfft letters... That's ***** , barely better than a text message


The sad part about this is you know if one of the wrestlers stood up to that fat fuck hugh morris he would have had them fired for assault.


----------



## Empero

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Unless there's proof of what these guys are claiming, he shouldn't be fired. WWE has said they investigated the situation.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Eyewitness accounts are liable for proof, if you are seen commiting a murder, and there is a witness, you are going to jail. As said by Ziggler's brother, who was a witness/victim of this all, he was not questioned.

I bet they just went over to DeMott going:

WWE: Are these allegations true?
Bill: Nope
WWE: Ok! Than we're good!

Anyone noticed that TMZ, who follows everything with WWE even more than the fans do, have not reported about Rollins and his dickpic controversy and now also on this? Seems WWE is keeping TMZ under their hands with threatening to sue their butts off if they report on it. And i believe this is illegal, right? Don't know the US laws.

And i have read that there might be a second letter from another former NXT talent to be released.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



crazyrvd123 said:


> I am sorry but can I please ask why you dont like writing out a word that at worst describes a mutual sex act between consenting adults?
> 
> I am honestly curious and dont mean this in a condescending fashion.


What can i say, i got boundries lol


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Why could Hero whip his ass on the way out? European uppercut son!


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE outright lying. Again. And they wonder why some of us have grown so tired of their shit that we don't invest anything in their product.


----------



## virus21

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Funny how WWE is trying to get away from the carnie bullshit of its past front stage, but the back, they're still there


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



virus21 said:


> Funny how WWE is trying to get away from the carnie bullshit of its past front stage, but the back, they're still there


WWE is just pathetic. Its either sad/depressing or hilarious/entertaining depending on how you feel about them.


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Baffles me as to why this fat useless sack of shit is a trainer to begin with.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Socko316 said:


> What can i say, i got boundries lol


hmm ok


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Bullydully said:


> Baffles me as to why this fat useless sack of shit is a trainer to begin with.


Hey he could moonsault back in the day bro.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Hey he could moonsault back in the day bro.


Okay but can he moonsault the fuck outta WWE?

Seriously, who's dick did he have in his mouth that gave him this level of protection? He's the Kevin Dunn of trainers.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Everybody who is gone is a malcontent, bitter that they couldn't cut it in the eyes/mind of the wwe, and all current developmentals of course will say nothing is wrong because they don't have any protection to speak out and would be further bullied, ostracized and probably fired in short order. 

Neat trick by the wwe.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Okay but can he moonsault the fuck outta WWE?
> 
> Seriously, who's dick did he have in his mouth that gave him this level of protection? He's the Kevin Dunn of trainers.


For sure, he clearly has dirt on someone. What publicly traded company could have multiple current and former employees come out stating someone in management assaulted them and called them a ****** and still stand behind said management?


----------



## Joe88

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Please let Demott try these tactics with Samoa Joe. Joe is known to have a temper he would hand Demott his ass.

The WWE better hope none of these trainees gets a really serious injury has a result of Bill's methods.Seems like they would be in deep shit legally since this was brought up and nothing done.


----------



## Wabbit!

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I'm surprised Gary Jackson didn't write a letter before him.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Loader230 said:


> The Sexual harassment claims were BS, and it didn't even involve Bill demott to being with. It was just the one guy, Ziggler's brother who claimed it on twitter, no one else backed the story. A ton of divas were released from developmental since then and no one has said anything about being sexually harassed during their time in WWE. Despite it being one guy causing trouble, WWE did take the claims seriously and investigated the issue immediately. They later released statement clarifying there were no sexual harassments going on.
> 
> Demott is a prick that abuses wrestlers, maybe for a reason, to make them tough or whatever, that's how he works but he is not someone who sexually molests women, that's a baseless allegation.


WRONG.

Here's another wrestler saying the same thing about sexual harassment, and he even names names:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...xual-abuse-harassment-wwe-4.html#post33622882

People also pulled the "bitter, liar" bullshit about him too. Well, what do you know. Pics came out about one of his claims, which was that DeMott made wrestlers train naked.

LMAO at "WWE took the claims seriously and investigated." What a mark.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

You've got an image publicly available proving at least one of the claims against DeMott and yet nothing happens.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> You've got an image publicly available proving at least one of the claims against DeMott and yet nothing happens.


Said picture:










The guy giving the stinkface, his body looks like Bo Dallas and the one on the receiving end a bit like Tyler Breeze.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I feel so bad for those poor bastards


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho is a full on WWE cocksucker these days, check out his latest tweet:



> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho 48s49 seconds ago
> Hey @BillDeMott is a good friend & great trainer. If u can’t handle it then quit. My training at #HartBrothers camp was 10,000 times worse!


:lmao

I guess the Harts made him train naked. :jay

Get lost. Go sing some of your shit music. (And I'm a longtime Jericho fan)


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho has reached a new level of ass-kiss.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE made a typical PR bullshit statement.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

DeMott has to have some dirt on some higher up exec. Maybe he caught Vince and HBK going at it (I'm kidding) or something because if even one of that long list of accusations are true, WWE has explaining to do. I honestly don't buy them doing a full investigation either.


----------



## virus21

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Visual metaphor of the WWE


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Man, Jericho hasn't been the same after that cage bump. I think he needs a psychological evaluation.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



crazyrvd123 said:


> For sure, he clearly has dirt on someone. What publicly traded company could have multiple current and former employees come out stating someone in management assaulted them and called them a ****** and still stand behind said management?


. . . that's what's baffling to me. 

When you have a company organized as WWE is, there is the expectation of professionalism. Wouldn't this fall under the jurisdiction of a human resources department? Well, then DeMott is expected to follow the rules as dictated by company policy.

If someone up at Corporate isn't allowed to *legally* do it, then he isn't allowed to do it, outside of reasonable training methods related to his job (there's a level of touching in training, for example, that wouldn't be acceptable in an every day office building setting). 

One can argue about locker room, or about how training used to be, etc. Doesn't matter. If DeMott's employment is structured in such a way that he is governed by an employee code, he can't do those things, even to outside contracted individuals. Some of that stuff probably violates Federal law.

All of this discussion over the behavior of someone who's biggest contribution to the business was a boner joke. . .


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho is a full on WWE cocksucker these days, check out his latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I guess the Harts made him train naked. :jay
> 
> Get lost. Go sing some of your shit music. (And I'm a longtime Jericho fan)


What's become of Jericho? There's a difference between Stu Hart physically working him over and what Bill DeMott is accused of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Empress said:


> What's become of Jericho? There's a difference between Stu Hart physically working him over and what Bill DeMott is accused of.


Just my opinion, but I think because he's no longer a full timer and only comes back here and there, he wants to make sure he's on good terms with WWE so he can always come back and make a quick buck and have something to fall back on. So, he takes WWE's side now on all of this stuff. Understandable and smart of him. But Christ, he's really been over-doing it recently with the WWE ass-kissing.


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> Just my opinion, but I think because he's no longer a full timer and only comes back here and there, he wants to make sure he's on good terms with WWE so he can always come back and make a quick buck and have something to fall back on. So, he takes WWE's side now on all of this stuff. Understandable and smart of him. But Christ, he's really been over-doing it recently with the WWE ass-kissing.


I'd have no issue with Jericho if he just flat out said he's just in it for the money and perks. Just pull a Brock instead of what he's doing now.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> Apparently WWE has responded to the DeMott situation:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingrumors.net/wwe-responds-to-bill-demott-nxt/34214/
> 
> 
> 
> Smells like damage control. Just like their stupid response of Punk not having a a growth on his ass.
> 
> And Ziggler's brother reacted as well:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572858073187893249nice fucking investigation WWE!


You know what's even better? They've got cameras EVERYWHERE in the performance center and they record everything, they said so when they opened the damn thing. Any high ranking executive can just press a button in Stamford and check any room at any time. All it takes to verify any of this is check the tapes.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

it makes me fucking sick that this ham and egger







who's two greatest achievements are being #1 in Goldberg's streak and winning the us title then cutting a promo about how he was a C+ PLAYER and it was the best he could hope for. 

seriously fuck this asshole he has no right to treat people like this. why when you have Arn Anderson, William regal, and Robbie Brookside, would you have this cunt as your main trainer it boggles the fucking mind.

I hope and pray the lawsuits start piling up and they have no choice but to fire this fat sack of shit!!!!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Y2Jobber is such a bitch lately.


----------



## Necramonium

*#FireBillDemott*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know what's even better? They've got cameras EVERYWHERE in the performance center and they record everything, they said so when they opened the damn thing. Any high ranking executive can just press a button in Stamford and check any room at any time. All it takes to verify any of this is check the tapes.



The allegations as mentioned in the letter were from before they had the performance center but i believe DeMott also turned cameras off when they had cameras.

And Jericho is getting allot of flak from his tweet, as he should, removed this corporate asskisser from my subs on twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> The allegations as mentioned in the letter were from before they had the performance center but i believe DeMott also turned cameras off when they had cameras.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ok, but still, everybody still complains about him, and if you have a guy turning off cameras, I'm sure they know about that. 

What is the incentive for multiple people to make the SAME accusations about the SAME guy? This investigation nonsense is just that. If you have one guy who's ever said this, then yeah, that's one thing, but this is a pattern. If, for example, 10 different people call you a pedophile, then god dammit, you're a pedophile and that's all there is to it. It's always him, nobody else, and it's always the same shit, slurs, physical abuse, etc.

The bottom line is, they know exactly what he's doing and they like it. There's no other way to read into this. That PR statement just reads like "Oh.....yeah, we totally looked into it. We didn't find anything. Moving on.."

It's amazing how much a publicly traded company is standing behind somebody who's repeatedly accused of this, and all he is is some nobody from the company that Vince put out of business. This is Undertaker, this isn't Steve Austin, this is some geek who made a living off having puns for his wrestling names. He must have pictures of Vince deep inside a cow or something.


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, but still, everybody still complains about him, and if you have a guy turning off cameras, I'm sure they know about that.
> 
> What is the incentive for multiple people to make the SAME accusations about the SAME guy? This investigation nonsense is just that. If you have one guy who's ever said this, then yeah, that's one thing, but this is a pattern. If, for example, 10 different people call you a pedophile, then god dammit, you're a pedophile and that's all there is to it. It's always him, nobody else, and it's always the same shit, slurs, physical abuse, etc.
> 
> The bottom line is, they know exactly what he's doing and they like it. There's no other way to read into this. That PR statement just reads like "Oh.....yeah, we totally looked into it. We didn't find anything. Moving on.."


I agree.

The powers that be obviously endorse DeMott's methods and this "investigation" will amount to nothing. Someone is going to have to sue and take it to the courts for an ugly fight.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho is a full on WWE cocksucker these days, check out his latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I guess the Harts made him train naked. :jay
> 
> Get lost. Go sing some of your shit music. (And I'm a longtime Jericho fan)


What a POS he's become. Like he grabs a cape with a WWE logo on it and whooshes straight to his computer when somebody dares talk bad about the WWE or a WWE employee. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

People whining about Jericho not condemning Bill on possibly being an asshole. Got to love fans the moment you don't parrot everything they think/feel/believe your a "kiss ass".

If the allegations are true as far as dropping Enzo on his head and making people drop each other wrong yes he should be fired. The bare ass stinkface is definitely demotion/suspension worthy. 

But a lot of homoerotic stuff happens in locker rooms. I remember in Edge or the Hardy's biography they said JBL came up on them in the shower with the cowboy hat on and everything lol (didn't touch them tho).

Allegations are hard to deal with if you can prove the serious ones he needs to be let go. 

But I won't lie these are grown men and while I can sympathize with kids and teens who get bullied, but a bunch of mean idc. As in adult you need to adjust to the real world and realize bullies never go away, and if you are okay with being physically, emotionally, sexually or mentally abused for a check you deserve it. 

I know it sounds meat headish and outdated but sometimes you have to be your own hero and stand up for yourself. A higher authority is not always going to be there to save you. It sucks some people are assholes to that degree but they are, and sometimes you have to deal with them yourself.

Outing him after your release did you no favor, your training class no favor, and the ones in the classes directly after no favor.


----------



## Biogoji

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

So they don't ask Terry funk to be a developmental trainer and yet they get this guy.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

It's a shame that the talent are probably too job-scared to stand up to him.

Apparently Demott tried to bully MVP back in the day and backed down real quick when MVP went into his office ready to beat his ass. 

So it's not like he doesn't fold when confronted.


----------



## jbhutto

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Nothing HughMorris about this!


----------



## obby

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho is one of the biggest corporate kissass stooges I've ever seen. He's essentially the anti CM Punk.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Kiss Ass Jericho's stupid ass tweet is getting him loads of people calling him out on this bullshit

Faith in humanity slightly restored

Meanwhile this story is still trending on twitter

WWE looking like loads of shit lately

The Road to Wrestlemania 31 is SHHIIIIIIIITTTTEEEEE


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



obby said:


> Jericho is one of the biggest corporate kissass stooges I've ever seen. He's essentially the anti CM Punk.


Hey if he kisses ass and leads him to a world title run somehow I say worth it.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

TNA's Ethan Carter calling out Jericho's bullshit on DeMott


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573002341944848384


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho is a full on WWE cocksucker these days, check out his latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I guess the Harts made him train naked. :jay
> 
> Get lost. Go sing some of your shit music. (And I'm a longtime Jericho fan)


:lol Jericho is absolutely 120% right.

If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. ut

He obviously knows more about making it in the business than some random people on the Internet. It was not smooth sailing for Jericho and he had to put up with a lot of shit in his career. I have nothing but respect for him and I admire his love for the business.

Do you people even love the WWE? You watch the product religiously but you always nitpick on something. Just chill out and enjoy the show. It's quality entertainment.


----------



## Paigeology

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> TNA's Ethan Carter calling out Jericho's bullshit on DeMott
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573002341944848384


Good on you Ec3 :clap


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Turning cameras off? That alone gets people terminated. Security is in charge of that, not the trainer. If true, of course.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



obby said:


> Jericho is one of the biggest corporate kissass stooges I've ever seen. He's essentially the anti CM Punk.


I don't want to make any conclusions but he seemed to become pretty damn smoochy about WWE creative/management post having HHH on his show, unlike Austin/Foley who just seem to keep it real at all times.


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Where there's smoke, there's fire. No doubt the training environment in places like that have questionable methods, but humiliating people and sexual harassment should never be a part of it. If there's truth in this, he needs to go. Plenty of retired wrestlers that would fill his shoes and be better at it.

And to the people complaining that it's only ex talent coming with the accusations; if you finally arrived to what may be your dream destination, would you cause a stir that would you maybe loose your spot? There's a guy right behind you ready to take it. Or would you suck it up? Sure the whole "rather walk out with my head held high" is a great thought, but in reality you walk out with shattered hopes and dreams.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

this has been going on for a few years why hasn't this been reported yet and investigated in any form, and I don't mean just by the athletes themselves... authorities need to look into this.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Man... I have to think that the young Jericho would hate the Jericho we see today.

Honestly, I think Jericho became a sell out the night he accepted the extra payday to job to someone like Fandango. I think that its been about the money and positioning every since. That would explain his lackluster efforts since his feud with CM Punk a few years ago.

Now he can come and go (collecting those checks when he wants them) whenever he pleases. The guy is a kiss ass and I have no respect for him anymore.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> TNA's Ethan Carter calling out Jericho's bullshit on DeMott
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573002341944848384


My man. bama

Hopefully more people follow suit and call Jericho and WWE out on their bullshit.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Seriously Jericho has become the biggest ass-kisser in the WWE, he will find any way to excuse everything related to the WWE and won't do otherwise.

It's not even funny anymore how stupid his views are..


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ellthom said:


> this has been going on for a few years why hasn't this been reported yet and investigated in any form, and I don't mean just by the athletes themselves... authorities need to look into this.


I sadly think that people like Vince do know what's going on. Perhaps in some antiquated way of thinking, he assumes that this is what makes a good wrestler. He must've seen some shit behind the scenes when he started to come with his dad to work and think that's the way it should be in such an environment.

Vince's style of leadership does not seem to have moved much since the 70's, no reason to think the methods in the organisation have moved much, plus most of the wrestlers today have most likely gone through similar stuff and think it's ok that it happens to others as it happened to them.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



JamesK said:


> Seriously Jericho has become the biggest ass-kisser in the WWE, he will find any way to excuse everything related to the WWE and won't do otherwise.
> 
> It's not even funny anymore how stupid his views are..


The guy has turned into a walking talking WWE kiss ass.

He fucking annoys me and his opinion means little to me anymore, his so pro WWE and they never do wrong in his eyes.

:eyeroll


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> Jericho is a full on WWE cocksucker these days, check out his latest tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I guess the Harts made him train naked. :jay
> 
> Get lost. Go sing some of your shit music. (And I'm a longtime Jericho fan)


Vintage Jericho :lol


----------



## Louaja89

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck that shit about Jericho pisses me off because he is my favorite of all time but he has been saying so much bullshit lately. Please stop it Chris !!!!!


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Vintage IWC: turning on a legend when they dont parrot what the IWC says


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tangerine said:


> :lol Jericho is absolutely 120% right.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. ut
> 
> He obviously knows more about making it in the business than some random people on the Internet. It was not smooth sailing for Jericho and he had to put up with a lot of shit in his career. I have nothing but respect for him and I admire his love for the business.
> 
> Do you people even love the WWE? You watch the product religiously but you always nitpick on something. Just chill out and enjoy the show. It's quality entertainment.


I don't see what a trainer down in NXT physically and sexually abusing his students has to do with "enjoying and loving WWE."

:jay

Strange stuff.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Chrome said:


> My man. bama
> 
> Hopefully more people follow suit and call Jericho and WWE out on their bullshit.


Aye, we need more wrestlers coming out and calling them out for this garbage. All the support it can get would be great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't see what a trainer down in NXT physically and sexually abusing his students has to do with "enjoying and loving WWE."
> 
> :jay
> 
> Strange stuff.


Yeah, that attitude is terrible. hey, you should just be happy to be there and take one for the team. fpalm.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

When's the last time Jericho was even the least bit critical of WWE? I can't remember. He tries to make anything they do no matter how horrible it is seem like its God's gift to the business and fans. Its shameful.

Who the fuck cares if he's a legend or not? He's trying to justify sexual assault, physical assault, homophobia, sexism, racism, etc etc. I don't care who you are;that ain't right.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> When's the last time Jericho was even the least bit critical of WWE? I can't remember. He tries to make anything they do no matter how horrible it is seem like its God's gift to the business and fans. Its shameful.
> 
> Who the fuck cares if he's a legend or not? He's trying to justify *sexual assault, physical assault, homophobia, sexism, racism,* etc etc. I don't care who you are;that ain't right.


Those are all unproven allegations by enemies of the WWE and haters. Why do you, as a member of the WWE Universe, even care about such stuff? Your only concern should be about feeling sports entertained when you watch the show. I hope Mr Jericho doesn't think we are all like you.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tangerine said:


> Those are all unproven allegations by enemies of the WWE and haters. Why do you, as a member of the WWE Universe, even care about such stuff? Your only concern should be about feeling sports entertained when you watch the show. I hope Mr Jericho doesn't think we are all like you.


I met him in 09 at a signing for his new album(at the time) in NJ. He probably doesn't. bahahaha


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

And I just realized that Jericho at this point in his career is no better than a Big Show or Kane as far as how much we need him.

He should just go make his music and leave the business alone if he's gonna make this much of an ass of himself.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



TehMonkeyMan said:


> Vintage IWC: turning on a legend when they dont parrot what the IWC says


Bullshit. Just because Jericho was a great wrestler and promo ten years ago (as opposed to the old guy just trying to stay current and not realizing how douchey he sounds 70% of the time) doesn't mean he can't be called out as a WWE company line parroting yes man now. Most of his segments on RAW the last year have been face palm inducing and his tweets and shilling are beyond annoying. I used to get fucking excited to see him back, but now it's "Don't be fucking annoying, Chris, please".


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Eric Fleischer said:


> Bullshit. Just because Jericho was a great wrestler and promo ten years ago (as opposed to the old guy just trying to stay current and not realizing how douchey he sounds 70% of the time) doesn't mean he can't be called out as a WWE company line parroting yes man now. Most of his segments on RAW the last year have been face palm inducing and his tweets and shilling are beyond annoying. I used to get fucking excited to see him back, but now it's "Don't be fucking annoying, Chris, please".


On top of that, dude uses Tweet Secret without any importance behind what he says in them.

Charging people to hear you talk on social media? The fuck? Sad thing is people are stupid enough to pay for it.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho's a hypocrite, a parasite and a gelatinous tapeworm who panders to the WWE higher ups. :jericho2


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



skyman101 said:


> Jericho's a hypocrite, a parasite and a gelatinous tapeworm who panders to the WWE higher ups. :jericho2


Heel Jericho would've approved of your wordage there. hahaha


----------



## T0M

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...nt_Makes_Accusations_Against_Bill_DeMott.html


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Goat Face Killer said:


> But its American pussy arse wrasslers getting bullied and not living up to your uncle sam go team america dude needs to toughen up motto


just to clarify, im a preston lad, stones throw from you!


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Training standards with Stu Hart 30+ years ago should be the same as training with a billion dollar publicly traded company in 2015...


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Shut the fuck up, Jericho. Stop trying to make me hate you.


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



T0M said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...nt_Makes_Accusations_Against_Bill_DeMott.html


jesus, if only half of this is true, I'm surprised he still employed. What a poor excuse for a human being. Harley Race though, continues to become an even bigger legend with each passing day. :bow


----------



## Certified G

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tangerine said:


> Those are all unproven allegations by enemies of the WWE and haters.


These were allegations made by wrestlers who, at the time of the allegations, were contracted WWE employees. You can't exactly use the bitterness by ex-wrestlers excuse here.. :jericho2


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



The Corre said:


> These were allegations made by wrestlers who, at the time of the allegations, were contracted WWE employees. You can't exactly use the bitterness by ex-wrestlers excuse here.. :jericho2


That just makes their betrayal 10 times worse. By producing these claims they have shown themselves to be sports entertainment hating rats. They never accepted WWE into their hearts and weren't prepared to give 110% to the business.

You never bite the hand that feeds you. WWE took them off the streets and gave them a good life and a chance at stardom and this is how they repay their kindness?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tangerine said:


> That just makes their betrayal 10 times worse. By producing these claims they have shown themselves to be sports entertainment hating rats. They never accepted WWE into their hearts and weren't prepared to give 110% to the business.
> 
> You never bite the hand that feeds you. WWE took them off the streets and gave them a good life and a chance at stardom *and this is how they repay their kindness?*


This is some lukewarm trolling. Well not exactly trolling, but lukewarm sarcasm.


----------



## L.I.O.

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Really disappointed in Jericho as of late, constantly defending WWE's ridiculous stunts.

DeMott has been ridiculed in the past and the WWE keeps on backing him. Constant reports have been coming out and WWE continues to give him the benefit of the doubt. Eventually there will be a lawsuit and WWE's backing of him will make them look horrible.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

What's Jericho said?


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> This is some lukewarm trolling. Well not exactly trolling, but lukewarm sarcasm.


I used the term kindness because I feel like the WWE is too kind to these no-name nobodies. They invest so much in their talent and get so little in return that it feels like charity. Back in the good ole' days, superstars had to scrounge enough food from rubbish bins in order to save money for travel. They survived because they believed in one man's vision. Vince McMahon. 

I'm sorry if I sound sarcastic to you or if you think I'm trolling. But the truth is I have learned to accept sports entertainment into my life. As a member of the WWE Universe I will unconditionally believe that everything WWE does is best for business.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I respect greatly the courage it must've taken those two development talents to write those grievances and whistle blow about their circumstances, given their position and how one would assume doing such actions could have unfavorable results with their direct overseer being that it's Bill DeMott. Imo. a company, regardless of what it does, shouldn't discourage people from speaking out about problems they may be facing. Especially if they are as serious as to purposely display malice and neglect as some of these accusations are claiming. Which is exactly what they are doing when they don't take these grievances seriously and choose to push them under the rug.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I hope Harley Race steps up seeing he was one of the people that knows about it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tangerine said:


> I used the term kindness because I feel like the WWE is too kind to these no-name nobodies. They invest so much in their talent and get so little in return that it feels like charity. Back in the good ole' days, superstars had to scrounge enough food from rubbish bins in order to save money for travel. They survived because they believed in one man's vision. Vince McMahon.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound sarcastic to you or if you think I'm trolling. But the truth is I have learned to accept sports entertainment into my life. As a member of the WWE Universe I will unconditionally believe that everything WWE does is best for business.


Thats like saying, "I'll give this homeless man some food if he'll chop his cock off, go swimming in arctic waters, and run 1000 miles with no breaks! But I give him food so its okay"

There is zero charity from WWE to its talent. Anything good WWE does for its employees and hired talents are things that they should be doing anyway. Mistreating talent because they believe they can get away with it is asinine bullshit.


----------



## kimino

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



L.I.O. said:


> Really disappointed in Jericho as of late, constantly defending WWE's ridiculous stunts.
> 
> DeMott has been ridiculed in the past and the WWE keeps on backing him. Constant reports have been coming out and WWE continues to give him the benefit of the doubt. Eventually there will be a lawsuit and WWE's backing of him will make them look horrible.


It could be that he is defending WWE, but he may had some problems in his early days, nowdays maybe is not common to have coaches like that but 15 or 20 years ago its not that unusual, and people today are more sensitive, then again i bet half of this forum dont know about the tough part of life.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Big Dog said:


> What's Jericho said?


I think Jericho might have deleted his stupid ass tweet now. I can't find it on his page.

YEP! He deleted it. hahaha

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0304/590006/chris-jericho-defends-bill-demott/


----------



## SonnenChael

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Cody Barbierri, the social media manager who made racist jokes and got Alberto Del Rio fired was fired too for just ONE racist joke, as far as we know, why is DeMott so protected?

[email protected] Butttunnels the whole WWE and can't even stay behind his statement. Jericho starts to lose my respect.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho tried to piggyback off the story and it blew up in his face so he deleted his tweet.

Classic.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



SonnenChael said:


> Cody Barbierri, the social media manager who made racist jokes and got Alberto Del Rio fired was fired too for just ONE racist joke, as far as we know, why is DeMott so protected?
> 
> [email protected] Butttunnels the whole WWE and can't even stay behind his statement. Jericho starts to lose my respect.


Now people are starting to believe RVD when he said Jericho is an ass.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I'd love to hear if Demott tried this shit with Baron Corbin or Big E. :lol


----------



## Loader230

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LilOlMe said:


> WRONG.
> 
> Here's another wrestler saying the same thing about sexual harassment, and he even names names:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...xual-abuse-harassment-wwe-4.html#post33622882
> 
> People also pulled the "bitter, liar" bullshit about him too. Well, what do you know. Pics came out about one of his claims, which was that DeMott made wrestlers train naked.
> 
> LMAO at "WWE took the claims seriously and investigated." What a mark.




Dave Meltzer had long ass report when this sexual harassments claim initially came out, it includes your little source Chase Donovan and Chad Baxter...




> *Dave Meltzer observer report 2013*, WWE developmental issues, Bill Demott, Sexual harassment claims-
> 
> The continuation of former WWE developmental talent to not be members of the Bill DeMott Fan Club continued this past week. I’ve actually talked or corresponded with quite a few people on this subject and it’s not unanimous, but I’d say 80% are negative on DeMott.
> 
> Some were also proponents of Tom Prichard and it was not very popular overall when he was replaced. One person, not a fan of DeMott, noted that Derek Foore and Drew Donaldson (who wrestled as Chad Baxter and Chase Donovan) have spoken out with another former developmental wrestler, Kevin Matthews, regarding DeMott. Foore, a former NCAA Division II champion who was released in November, said the talent risks their lives for low pay. He claimed they treated him great at his tryout but he became the black sheep once he came in full-time. One of the problems with Foore is that before going to Florida, he contacted Teddy Hart to learn some wrestling moves, and WWE and Teddy Hart’s thinking on wrestling is very different, so he had to unlearn the very little bit he knew. On DeMott, he said, “If you messed up on a spot, he could break a yardstick over your back.” He said Rob MacIntyre (the trainer at Cena’s Hard Knocks South gym where a lot of the guys trained), who got heat because there were so many injuries, was unfairly blamed and replaced. He said the high number of injuries was due to DeMott’s training and said DeMott talked about his drug use during his days as a wrestler and felt he shouldn’t be in that position. WWE likes to bring in guys who had drug issues, such as Perry Saturn and Lex Luger, to talk with talent, to hopefully steer them away from that aspect.
> 
> As Baxter & Donovan, Foore said they came up with 13 different ideas and vignettes but none of them were used. He said a few weeks later he saw the Prime Time Players on Raw using an idea they suggested (the whistle) and claimed the Dr. Shelby psychiatrist idea that they did last year for Bryan & Kane was one of the ideas they used, as was the hugging it out after teasing breaking up (although that spot had been used in wrestling for years–the Midnight Express used to tease breaking up and end up hugging at the end as heels in the 80s). He also claimed DeMott had a gun in his office and used homophobic slurs daily, and was a bully.
> 
> One wrestler who was there and heard part of the podcast said about Foore and Donaldson: “They’re idiots. Foore just didn’t get it and rubbed everyone wrong immediately. Over time he started to figure things out and became fun to be around. Still, he seemed to be a bit delusional about the wrestling world. Drew is a good guy but didn’t really have much to help him stand out. I always felt he was intelligent, but after hearing him give credence to certain rumors on that podcast, I don’t feel he has any credibility. There are genuine issues here but what they are touching on is either false or skewed. It’s disappointing.” Another person very familiar with the situation said Foore was a nice guy, but a meathead, but a lovable meathead.
> 
> *Foore and Donaldson and Nick Rogers were said to be a very funny act on promos and at one time there was at least talk to maybe put them on Saturday Morning Slam as a goofy trio. But while one set of decision makers liked them, another set thought their ring work was lacking, so they went from being teased of being on TV, to being let go when cuts were made. They were all shocked and upset about being fired by Canyon Ceman, particularly since they saw him as not knowing wrestling and being an ex-volleyball star. Foore after being fired, came back to the school and wanted to talk with DeMott, who very politely asked him to leave and said they could talk later, and Foore then screamed “Fuck you” at DeMott and made a scene. This all happened at the end of last year.*
> 
> 
> *Regarding the charges, one person said he never heard DeMott use any hate speech, “Not saying it didn’t happen, but I never heard it.” The person said DeMott did use a small stick for about a week, not a 2x4, but a stick that would hurt less than a kendo stick. He’d smack a guy in the boot or the back as they hit the ropes on occasion. But it wasn’t like he was beating people with the stick. Then the stick was gone. “I like to think I could gauge a problem when I see it and I’d not consider that a big issue. It was more isolated clowning around that nobody really seemed to take issue with till now. And again, it happened like one week and that was it.*”
> 
> 
> 
> DeMott was loved by those in charge because he’s very organized,with charts, bulletins, notes e-mails, every day, all day. “ It was also noted when Ceman brought in Ryan Katz to take Rob Naylor’s spot, that even though DeMott and Naylor were said to be very close, DeMott didn’t argue it and accepted it. Still, there was a feeling that instead of going on the Internet and praising him publicly, he should have stood up for his friend or at least tried to fight for him to keep his job. Then again it was unlikely to make any difference because DeMott was hardly the only one praising Rob Naylor last week on Twitter from management, even though he was let go, right up to HHH who runs the division. And there is a good chance they’ll find a way to bring him back, but that whole situation last week was so weird with everyone talking about how great he was at his job, how much he knew, all the talent getting him to trend, etc., and yet, the company still let him go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without mentioning DeMott’s name, Ivelisse Velez, who had a lot of potential because she had in-ring instincts that the other women didn’t have, plus looked the way they want their women to look, talked about her run there. Her release surprised me because people were always praising her and Paige. But she did get a reputation for having an attitude problem. Whether that’s why TNA hasn’t hired her after she got that huge reaction for her Gut Check match and the crowd hated that she was cut, I don’t know. In Mexico, the same things were said about how she was pretty and could work but her attitude was an issue.
> 
> 
> “As soon as Dr. Tom was not there anymore, I saw something lurking,” she told Ringbelles. “I knew my days were limited. If you notice specifically in Tough Enough, there’s a certain person that didn’t really like me very much. So I knew I had to really get to the main roster as soon as I possibly can, because otherwise, I’d probably be out of there.”
> 
> 
> Another charge made was that one of the trainers sexually harassed one of the younger women performers in developmental. There was definitely a rumor going around, because Ryan Nemeth, immediately after he got cut, tweeted that same thing. The story was that someone harassed the woman, and DeMott then told her not to complain to human resources about it. Nemeth took down his tweets very quickly. It would have put heat on his brother (Ziggler) not to do so.
> 
> *One person there said that there were things wrong and to complain about, but that story was not the way it happened and not one of the real issues. *
> 
> 
> The WWE issued a statement on the latter charge by saying, “There have been no sexual harassment complaints filed against any employee at the WWE’s training facility in Orlando. Instead, there have been baseless allegations, made by disgruntled talent recently released by WWE. Regardless, WWE takes these issues seriously and investigated this matter, concluding there was no wrongdoing.”


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I fuckin hate that WWE openly takes ideas from some people and use it on the people they want to use it on, giving nothing to the originator of the idea but a, "Welp, sucks to be you".

That shit is dirty. At least talk it over first, damn.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Loader230 said:


> Dave Meltzer had long ass report when this sexual harassments claim initially came out, it includes your little source Chase Donovan and Chad Baxter...


Learn how to read. It was Kevin Matthews who made the sexual harassment claims (in addition to Ziggler's brother), not Chase or Chad.

And I'll quote my response the first time that was brought up:


> Is that supposed to prove something? A company investigates themselves and finds nothing wrong. Shocker of the century!
> 
> It doesn't matter if that person's perception was that it wasn't the real issue or the way it happened. Unless you're the girl -- whom Meltzer obviously didn't talk to -- you don't know what the full story is from her perspective.
> 
> Any time a company starts calling people disgruntled, I know they're usually full of shit. It's the easiest go to, and people fall for it every time.


And another person's quote:


> None of this debunks any claims at all. This person doesn't even claim none of it happened, all they say is "Nick Nemeth just doesn't 'get it,'" and "the stick DeMott was hitting people with wasn't that big."
> 
> For all we know, 'getting it' could mean that everything he claimed does in fact happen, but it's justified by the trainers as 'paying dues' or some shit, so you're not supposed to speak up or complain about it.
> 
> Whether you choose to believe photographic evidence or an unnamed source that claims 'it wasn't that bad,' the best course of action for the well being of performers might be an independent investigation carried out by people who don't have anything monetary to gain from 'debunking' or proving the allegations.


But I guess it's just like the comprehensive WWE "investigation", in which they didn't even talk to Nemeth... :lol

I see why politicians always easily pull one over on people...


----------



## 300CCC

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Man, Hugh Morris/General Rection and the Misfits In Action were a huge part of my childhood.

One of my favorite ever wrestling stables.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



KINGPIN said:


> I'd love to hear if Demott tried this shit with Baron Corbin or Big E. :lol


Can we get Big E to just sit on him or something?


----------



## Ecoces

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



kimino said:


> and people today are more sensitive, .


being upset over a trainer smacking someone in the head when they might have a concussion, kicking a guy in a medical boot when they have a broken foot, telling their students to slam another person wrong where they could purposely injure them ... is being too sensitive?

do you actually read what you type or do you just put a bunch of words down and hope they make some semblance of sense?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Imagine if one of the wrestlers that landed wrong(because DeMott orchestrated it) had their neck broken. Its a likely possibility and that should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Jericho realized he was wrong and deleted his tweets. I never would have believed it.. The guy is pathetic now.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



rocknblues81 said:


> Jericho realized he was wrong and deleted his tweets. I never would have believed it.. The guy is pathetic now.


I doubt he "realized he was wrong".

I'm of the opinion he saw the bad press he was getting along with the tweets shitting all over his opinion and he figured it wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Moto

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

At this point, I think WWE are going to fire DeMott only when tragedy strikes and they are put on the hot seat for it.


----------



## Empress

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Jericho tried to piggyback off the story and it blew up in his face so he deleted his tweet.
> 
> Classic.


The damage is done. I'm glad that Jericho was called out. I just read a second letter and that POS DeMott also messed with Rusev. :cuss:

These allegations of racism, homophobia and sexual misconduct are being swept under the rug by the WWE.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



> DeMott was loved by those in charge because he’s very organized,with charts, bulletins, notes e-mails, every day, all day.


That's why they're keeping him around. Because he makes _their_ jobs easier, not because of anything special he's doing for and with the talent, IMO.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Moto said:


> At this point, I think WWE are going to fire DeMott only when tragedy strikes and they are put on the hot seat for it.


I wish someone with enough money and resources just took WWE to court for fucking EVERYTHING they do that is bullshit. Just court case after court case after court case.


----------



## Tha Pope

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Anybody fill me in on what Jericho said? I missed his tweet.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tha Pope said:


> Anybody fill me in on what Jericho said? I missed his tweet.


Basically he said that DeMott was his friend and people need to lay off him. That people are soft and that Jericho went through worse stuff at the Dungeon so what DeMott does is okay.

People shat all over Jericho for trying to justify the racism, sexism, homophobia, etc etc.

Some people even pulled out the, "Its okay cause he's your friend? So was Benoit" card.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> When's the last time Jericho was even the least bit critical of WWE? I can't remember. He tries to make anything they do no matter how horrible it is seem like its God's gift to the business and fans. Its shameful.


Exactly. I understand standing up for "your" company occasionally but Jericho never faults WWE for _anything_. At least Mick Foley knows when to give props and when to speak out on WWE's bs.

Remember what Jericho tweeted right after Christian lost the World title to Orton on Smackdown 2 days after winning it?

"Hey everyone bitching about him (Christian) losing the title, have you ever thought that maybe it's just the beginning of a bigger storyline?"

:maury

If "a bigger storyline" means jobbing to Orton in every single match, only regaining the title in a fluke DQ win and then get your ass beat again to lose the title.. then yeah I guess we were all wrong in being pissed off.

Anyway, these are some severe allegations and the fact that WWE has found nothing wrong within their system after an investigation tells you everything you need to know about how serious WWE takes these things. This whole story reminds me of everything WWE had to deal with in 2007-2008 with the drug scandals. I don't know how many of their own tests and investigations they had done that didn't turn up anything.. A third/outside party should start a real investigation because it's clear WWE doesn't give a fuck about what happens behind the scenes.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE is tainted, basically. They are a corrupt organization. They'll do whatever they can to hide the bullshit they can afford to hide.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

nevermind all this, can we just stop using the word retarded? Thanks. :vince2


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



The One Man Gang said:


> nevermind all this, can we just stop using the word retarded? Thanks. :vince2


Fine, Vince.

WWE is a retardant to my enjoyment of entertainment.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

For those that didn't catch the Jericho tweet and the responses from talents to it-

http://wwegaming.com/ec3-and-joey-ryan-respond-to-chris-jericho-defending-bill-demott/


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

That Bill DeMott is probably unfit as a trainer is no secret to WWE or anyone else. All the charts and nicely organized files don’t make up for having no people skills, which are essential in a learning environment. 

He and his defenders can say his methods are typical old pro wrestling ways but it really doesn’t work that like. By most accounts, he justifies his behaviour as teaching toughness when, in reality, he’s just being a dick. 

He’s probably not the worst trainer in the business but everything indicates he’s far from the best. Unfortunately for everyone, he’s employed by the biggest wrestling company which means a lot of people are stuck having to work or train with him. Why he’s still employed there is anyone’s guess. 

Oh, and lol Jericho. He should at least have the guts to stand by his tweets.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Seems like Doc Gallows is pro-DeMott...

https://twitter.com/ImpactDOC/status/573114821001912322

Dear oh dear.


----------



## CM Chump

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Hopefully this is all just a work, building up to a retirement match at Wrestlemania for Hugh G Rection. The squash retirement against Goldberg that he deserves.


----------



## Madness18

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck Bill Demott and fuck Chris Jericho! Go lick each others asses in the back of the Fozzy tour bus, COCK BLOWERS!


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

hahahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573131095920775168


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

This puts a new perspective on DeMott's treatment of Ryback back in the day.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x206zc8_ryan-reeves-can-t-stop-eating_sport


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Back in the days, Stu Hart whom trained Bret, Jericho, Benoit, Owen, Edge and ect. had a camp called "The Dungeon" And Jericho is right cause the Dungeon was a "No BS training camp" Stu was old school and he set apart the Boys from the Men. Its that type of camp that test how tough you really are...There was many training camps back in the days...And there were many Great Wrestlers came out of them too..

Bill Demott is just old school


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

He taught D Bry everything though!!!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

With WWE denying all of it, maybe Jericho deleted it after he or WWE realized he was confirming and condoning that it did happen.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> Back in the days, Stu Hart whom trained Bret, Jericho, Benoit, Owen, Edge and ect. had a camp called "The Dungeon" And Jericho is right cause the Dungeon was a "No BS training camp" Stu was old school and he set apart the Boys from the Men. Its that type of camp that test how tough you really are...There was many training camps back in the days...And there were many Great Wrestlers came out of them too..
> 
> Bill Demott is just old school


Being stretched and pushed is one thing, harassment and abuse is another. At this point, all the signs point to Demott long crossing that line. You don't hit people in the head with concussions or kick someone's broken leg to "toughen" them up. THat's just stupid. If you think that's old school, then your version of old school is fucked up.

Of course, it used to be acceptable to break people's limbs on purpose to see how tough they were. So maybe some of the old school stupidity still lingers.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE's management and practices are stuck in whatever generation and decade Vince is in.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Mr Poifect said:


> No-one wants to see a guy lose his job.


Well this is bullshit. I want the lazy spoiled brat at the post office to lose her job. I want that creepy confrontational jackass of a "security guard" at my grocery store to lose his job. 

I want Demott to lose his job and I wanna see it. 

What is everyone entitled to a job just because? If a piece of shit is being a piece then I'd rather see him go thank you.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Not read any of this, but condemning a dude over some randoms reddit post is totally ridiculous and what is wrong with the world.

If you are condemning someone of criminal actions on the basis on reddit say-so then you need to reconsider how you approach things. I hope you guys never get accused in public of doing something and condemned by random dudes online with no due-process being followed.

He might be guilty of everything. Or he might not. We dont know so we shouldn't judge.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Not read any of this, but condemning a dude over some randoms reddit post is totally ridiculous and what is wrong with the world.
> 
> If you are condemning someone of criminal actions on the basis on reddit say-so then you need to reconsider how you approach things. I hope you guys never get accused in public of doing something and condemned by random dudes online with no due-process being followed.
> 
> He might be guilty of everything. Or he might not. We dont know so we shouldn't judge.


It's not just Reddit, multiple wrestlers have came out. There was even a picture released of a naked wrestler having to stinkface another wrestler in the corner. That photo matches up with some of the things that have been said about Bill's practices.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> Back in the days, Stu Hart whom trained Bret, Jericho, Benoit, Owen, Edge and ect. had a camp called "The Dungeon" And Jericho is right cause the Dungeon was a "No BS training camp" Stu was old school and he set apart the Boys from the Men. Its that type of camp that test how tough you really are...There was many training camps back in the days...And there were many Great Wrestlers came out of them too..
> 
> Bill Demott is just old school


On that brett hart documentary he kind of talked about stu hart and I am sure he was saying about times hart would choke them out and stuff. He was toughening them up for a tough buisness. Much like hardcore holly did on that tough enough show.

Is it right to us guys? No. But we know fuck all about pro wrestling, as HHH, taker, Punk and many others have said...


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Not read any of this, but condemning a dude over some randoms reddit post is totally ridiculous and what is wrong with the world.
> 
> If you are condemning someone of criminal actions on the basis on reddit say-so then you need to reconsider how you approach things. I hope you guys never get accused in public of doing something and condemned by random dudes online with no due-process being followed.
> 
> He might be guilty of everything. Or he might not. We dont know so we shouldn't judge.


If you would've read it(pun not intended) you would've known there's evidence to the accusations being accurate.

For fuck's sake there's an image proving one of the accusations. And multiple accounts of the same thing.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> *Not read any of this*


Then why would you even comment on it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Trainers have been known to take "liberties" with trainees. But I always understood that to just be stiffing someone. DeMott goes way beyond that, if his accusers have any veracity.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Reign Man said:


> It's not just Reddit, multiple wrestlers have came out. There was even a picture released of a naked wrestler having to stinkface another wrestler in the corner. That photo matches up with some of the things that have been said about Bill's practices.


Reddit is a circle jerk dude. That is why it is such a dangerous place to rely on. The upvoting of articles and comments leads to no challenging of (incorrect) popular beliefs. Like if reddit was a discussion medium back in the day then we probably wouldn't of found out the earth wasn't flat....as an analogy. People I know who use reddit alot are really narrow minded and stubborn in my opinion. The squared circle reddit is a classic example of this in general.

As for the pictures. We know fuck all about it. Two sides to every story. That is why criminal courts and corporate disapline procedures have investigations which gather all the evidence and all sides of the story.

As I said, dont condemn anyone until investigations have been done. It is really a shocking thing to do.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



el dandy said:


> Then why would you even comment on it?


Because thats something WWE would do.

Austin-"Did you listen to Punk's podcast"

Vince-"No I haven't, I've heard that-"


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Reddit is a circle jerk dude. That is why it is such a dangerous place to rely on. The upvoting of articles and comments leads to no challenging of (incorrect) popular beliefs. Like if reddit was a discussion medium back in the day then we probably wouldn't of found out the earth wasn't flat....as an analogy. People I know who use reddit alot are really narrow minded and stubborn in my opinion. The squared circle reddit is a classic example of this in general.
> 
> As for the pictures. We know fuck all about it. Two sides to every story. That is why criminal courts and corporate disapline procedures have investigations which gather all the evidence and all sides of the story.
> 
> As I said, dont condemn anyone until investigations have been done. It is really a shocking thing to do.


Explain to me what the "other side" is to a picture of a wrestler being forced to stink face another wrestler while completely naked from head to toe.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Trainers have been known to take "liberties" with trainees. But I always understood that to just be stiffing someone. DeMott goes way beyond that, if his accusers have any veracity.


Yeh but you know fuck all about pro wrestling. None of us do. Put your ego aside bro.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Explain to me what the "other side" is to a picture of a wrestler being forced to stink face another wrestler while completely naked from head to toe.


No idea about the story behind it. Not seen the picture. Have no idea about it.

But context is everything. Have you heard both sides of the story? Thought not.

You are being the judge, jury and executioner. It is embarrassing to say the least. It is like a witch hunt.

I know nothing about any of this shit and the reason is I refuse to read it because witch hunts fucking piss me off. Espicially when they are flamed by reddit circle jerks.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Yeh but you know fuck all about pro wrestling. None of us do. Put your ego aside bro.


Shiv doesn't have an ego. Its logic.

If we were told wrestling trainers shoot the feet of trainees with 9mm's to test their tolerance for pain, are we supposed to go, "Yep. Alright. I don't know what its like to be a wrestler so that must be cool"

Have some sense. There's basic human decency and rights, and there's an abuse of that going on here. Training for pro wrestling does not justify it, especially in a professional setting like the WWE.


----------



## FlyingBurrito

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The talent should unionize. That's about the only thing that will put the WWE in check. Unfortunately no one is smart enough or ballsy enough to take the lead.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> No idea about the story behind it. Not seen the picture. Have no idea about it.
> 
> But context is everything. Have you heard both sides of the story? Thought not.
> 
> You are being the judge, jury and executioner. It is embarrassing to say the least. It is like a witch hunt.
> 
> I know nothing about any of this shit and the reason is I refuse to read it because witch hunts fucking piss me off. Espicially when they are flamed by reddit circle jerks.


Then ignore the entire reddit post and look up the reports from other websites of what other trainees have said over the years. Hell the image wasn't even in the reddit post. There's multiple accounts of these actions from multiple people over multiple years and WWE has covered it up as evidenced by their claim of, "we've done a full investigation" yet one of the primary people supposedly abused by DeMott was never interviewed or questioned by WWE.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Shiv doesn't have an ego. Its logic.
> 
> If we were told wrestling trainers shoot the feet of trainees with 9mm's to test their tolerance for pain, are we supposed to go, "Yep. Alright. I don't know what its like to be a wrestler so that must be cool"
> 
> Have some sense. There's basic human decency and rights, and there's an abuse of that going on here. Training for pro wrestling does not justify it, especially in a professional setting like the WWE.


So in summary: 
1, you know nothing about pro wrestling whatsoever.
2, You know nothing about their training
3, You know nothing about this dude 
4, You know nothing about how he trains people

You have seen some photos and videos and have seen some rumours on reddit and now you are an expert because of your "logic".

Do you have any idea how ridiculous you are being dude?

If it comes out that he got dismissed after an investigation or whatever then go ahead. Condem the dude. I guess you never heard of innocent until proven guilty? Or is the court of reddit enough for you? Ridiculous. You have serious issues with basic human rights.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Maybe CoolestDude IS Bill DeMott.

:moyes7


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Yeh but you know fuck all about pro wrestling. None of us do. Put your ego aside bro.


Most of us know fuck all of being a a baseball player... but we'd still call out a douche if he thought taking a bat to a player was a good form of training. You don't fucking hit a concussed person in the head period. Drop the defender act for Vince and company and actually be something resembling coherent on this point.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Not read any of this


Thanks for your input.



CoolestDude said:


> On that brett hart documentary he kind of talked about stu hart and I am sure he was saying about times hart would choke them out and stuff. He was toughening them up for a tough buisness. Much like hardcore holly did on that tough enough show.
> 
> Is it right to us guys? No. But we know fuck all about pro wrestling, as HHH, taker, Punk and many others have said...


And then in that same documentary, Bret went on to basically say that he doesn't agree with those methods, and he'd rather "do it to a doll instead."


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Kabraxal said:


> Most of us know fuck all of being a a baseball player... but we'd still call out a douche if he thought taking a bat to a player was a good form of training. You don't fucking hit a concussed person in the head period. Drop the defender act for Vince and company and actually be something resembling coherent on this point.


Prove any of this happened. Innocent until proven guilty = basic human right. If you disagree with this I feel sorry for you.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> So in summary:
> 1, you know nothing about pro wrestling whatsoever.
> 2, You know nothing about their training
> 3, You know nothing about this dude
> 4, You know nothing about how he trains people
> 
> You have seen some photos and videos and have seen some rumours on reddit and now you are an expert because of your "logic".
> 
> Do you have any idea how ridiculous you are being dude?
> 
> If it comes out that he got dismissed after an investigation or whatever then go ahead. Condem the dude. I guess you never heard of innocent until proven guilty? Or is the court of reddit enough for you? Ridiculous. You have serious issues with basic human rights.


Given the amount of times you bring up Reddit, it seems to ME that you simply have a negative bias against anything that comes from Reddit or anything even tangentially reported on it.

I suggest you take off the goggles and realize that this goes beyond what you read about on one website.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Prove any of this happened. Innocent until proven guilty = basic human right. If you disagree with this I feel sorry for you.


Except we have pictures and multiple accounts OVER YEARS... this isn't like it being a one time or first time deal with this asshole. I'm all for reasonable doubt and innocent til proven guilty, but the amount of evidence against this guy is staggering. Sorry to break that to you.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> Innocent until proven guilty = basic human right.


No it's not. It's a right in a courtroom, and that is all.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572985674451841024


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Given the amount of times you bring up Reddit, it seems to ME that you simply have a negative bias against anything that comes from Reddit or anything even tangentially reported on it.
> 
> I suggest you take off the goggles and realize that this goes beyond what you read about on one website.


So you got no evidence. You are just on a witch hunt to condemn someone for doing something based on allegations you read on the internet.

Well played buddy. Once you convince me that the basic human right of due-process is a bad idea I will read whatever rumours are about this dude and join in your circle jerk. Until then have fun with your discussions. I tried to do a good deed and make you see that innocent until proven guilty is important in this world. 

Never thought I would be arguing for human rights on a wrestling site!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

*Innocent until proven guilty is for the court of law not the court of public opinion. You base your opinion on what you have read so far. You, yourself, say you refuse to read what has been reported and yet you condemn those that have read it and have made an opinion about it.

There's nothing wrong with having an opinion on the matter.*


----------



## Certified G

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> Back in the days, Stu Hart whom trained Bret, Jericho, Benoit, Owen, Edge and ect. had a camp called "The Dungeon" And Jericho is right cause the Dungeon was a "No BS training camp" Stu was old school and he set apart the Boys from the Men. Its that type of camp that test how tough you really are...There was many training camps back in the days...And there were many Great Wrestlers came out of them too..
> 
> Bill Demott is just old school


Last I checked Stu Hart didn't have his students wrestle naked for his amusement. That's just fucking weird and not even in the realm of any sort of old school training camp.

Besides, the business has changed. Just because something used to be done a certain way 20 years ago doesn't mean it should still be done today. You need to change with the times and Bill obviously hasn't. There are no excuses for what is being done in these training sessions if the allegations are true, and I don't see how anyone can defend any of this.

Being "old school" is no excuse for being a wreckless head coach.



Kabraxal said:


> Except we have pictures and multiple accounts OVER YEARS... this isn't like it being a one time or first time deal with this asshole. I'm all for reasonable doubt and innocent til proven guilty, but the amount of evidence against this guy is staggering. Sorry to break that to you.


Plus, these weren't some bitter ex-WWE employees who try to trash WWE and Bill DeMott. These were legitimate wrestlers under contract who spoke out against Bill _while_ being employed. They even feared for their jobs and for what he might do during training if he heard about their complaints. How can anyone defend this guy?


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

So Jericho is the go to guy for defending WWE now?

Surprised he hasn't yet defended Steph and WWE against AJ's recent Twitter rants.

Here's another couple thousand Jericho...

"You guys are stupid! The divas are treated with the utmost respect in WWE!!"

Here's another grand Jericho, say something nice about Reigns

"Reigns if the future of WWE you stupid smarks!"


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DarkStark said:


> *Innocent until proven guilty is for the court of law not the court of public opinion. You base your opinion on what you have read so far. You, yourself, say you refuse to read what has been reported and yet you condemn those that have read it and have made an opinion about it.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having an opinion on the matter.*


:fact


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DarkStark said:


> *Innocent until proven guilty is for the court of law not the court of public opinion. You base your opinion on what you have read so far. You, yourself, say you refuse to read what has been reported and yet you condemn those that have read it and have made an opinion about it.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having an opinion on the matter.*


To have an opinion is fine. To be voicing that in public areas is not fine and is potentially slanderous. To campaign for someone to lose their job/career because of your view on unsubstantiated internet rumours is very shady behaviour. 

Have you ever had a job? How would you like it if someone started a facebook campaign about you and tagged your boss on saying "fire this dude" because of some rumours about you. Doesnt seem fair right.

Treat others as you would like to be treated yourself. Give people due-process when it comes to legal matters and that includes employment matters. There is such as the rights of a worker. 

It is pretty simple. #humanrightsforever 

Although if he is a dick who did the stuff you guys said he clearly should be fired. Key word though. IF IF IF IF IF IF. If he did = fire the dude.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Vince probably finds it hilarious.


I think you mean Vince finds it Hugh Morris


That being said, i never understood why Bill was head trainer, he was never a good wrestler and he is training the future . it makes no sense. Its no wonder guys with no wrestling experience like Reings are not ready when called up.

The head trainer should be Regal.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> *The head trainer should be Regal.*


Absolutely.


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



The Corre said:


> Last I checked Stu Hart didn't have his students wrestle naked for his amusement. That's just fucking weird and not even in the realm of any sort of old school training camp.
> 
> Besides, the business has changed. Just because something used to be done a certain way 20 years ago doesn't mean it should still be done today. You need to change with the times and Bill obviously hasn't. There are no excuses for what is being done in these training sessions if the allegations are true, and I don't see how anyone can defend any of this.
> 
> Being "old school" is no excuse for being a wreckless head coach.


Lmao!! I seriously don't know about that... the WWE had accusations since the days of Pat Patterson...Pat Patterson use to have accusations of a gay sexual harassment scandal but there no proof of that...look it up. I seen this thing before... this story is nothing new.


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> On that brett hart documentary he kind of talked about stu hart and I am sure he was saying about times hart would choke them out and stuff. He was toughening them up for a tough buisness. Much like hardcore holly did on that tough enough show.
> 
> Is it right to us guys? No. But we know fuck all about pro wrestling, as HHH, taker, Punk and many others have said...


I feel like these are just Accusations just to get him fired...Bill is old school, Bill is tough. And yeah Hardcore Holly is an explain of old school...I feel the old school guy had a place in the business because it is a tough business.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> Lmao!! I seriously don't know about that... the WWE had accusations since the days of Pat Patterson...Pat Patterson use to have accusations of a gay sexual harassment scandal but there no proof of that...look it up. I seen this thing before... this story is nothing new.


Piper admitted there was. And sorry but where theres smoke theres fire. There are way too many accusations against Bill for this to not be true. I mean there is that pic posted in this very thread that goes to show what everyone is saying about him is true.

What more proof do you need?

The WWF/E is just good at covering it up because of how big they are. The reason they are able to is because the people Bill is doing this to are unknowns and the WWE just claims well they are bitter because they were not cut of for the WWE.

But you now have a letter to someone under contract . Bill has to be fired, just think what BE A STAR must think about this.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



CoolestDude said:


> To have an opinion is fine. To be voicing that in public areas is not fine and is potentially slanderous. To campaign for someone to lose their job/career because of your view on unsubstantiated internet rumours is very shady behaviour.
> 
> Have you ever had a job? How would you like it if someone started a facebook campaign about you and tagged your boss on saying "fire this dude" because of some rumours about you. Doesnt seem fair right.
> 
> Treat others as you would like to be treated yourself. Give people due-process when it comes to legal matters and that includes employment matters. There is such as the rights of a worker.
> 
> It is pretty simple. #humanrightsforever
> 
> Although if he is a dick who did the stuff you guys said he clearly should be fired. Key word though. IF IF IF IF IF IF. If he did = fire the dude.


*I think that's were most people stand on the issue. IF he has does the things reported then he should be fire. I hold that same opinion. It takes people voicing their opinion to get attention brought to issues like this. So to tell people they should shut up and not post their opinion on it is counterproductive to the issue. The more attention these types of cases get the better as with the attention comes the resolution. Whether it's in favor of Demott or against Demott. This is how things happen. 

All this attention will hopefully bring an investigation into the matter. And then it goes wherever it goes. If Demott hasn't done these things then good for him. He's not going to be fire, though, until the case is investigated. 

I believe the reports I have read about the guy as they come from different people. And this type of stuff absolutely needs attention brought to it and I'm happy people are taking a stand on it. 

Do I want the guy fired without an investigation into the matter? Of course not. Will he be fire without an investigation into the matter? I highly doubt it. So what bad could all of this publicity be for the situation? 

People are absolutely doing the correct thing with this by bringing attention to something that absolutely needs to be taken care of as no one deserves to be treated the way Demott ALLEGEDLY treats people. If the attention is not brought to it then he is free to continue to do that *if that is indeed what he is doing*. We will never know unless it is properly investigated though so I'm in full support of this movement.*


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

NXT is like Triple H's forth kid and doesnt he get the live training streamed to his office? If the guy was fucking around surely he'd ya know NOTICE


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DarkStark said:


> *I think that's were most people stand on the issue. IF he has does the things reported then he should be fire. I hold that same opinion. It takes people voicing their opinion to get attention brought to issues like this. So to tell people they should shut up and not post their opinion on it is counterproductive to the issue. The more attention these types of cases get the better as with the attention comes the resolution. Whether it's in favor of Demott or against Demott. This is how things happen.
> 
> All this attention will hopefully bring an investigation into the matter. And then it goes wherever it goes. If Demott hasn't done these things then good for him. He's not going to be fire, though, until the case is investigated.
> 
> I believe the reports I have read about the guy as they come from different people. And this type of stuff absolutely needs attention brought to it and I'm happy people are taking a stand on it.
> 
> Do I want the guy fired without an investigation into the matter? Of course not. Will he be fire without an investigation into the matter? I highly doubt it. So what bad could all of this publicity be for the situation?
> 
> People are absolutely doing the correct thing with this by bringing attention to something that absolutely needs to be taken care of as no one deserves to be treated the way Demott ALLEGEDLY treats people. If the attention is not brought to it then he is free to continue to do that *if that is indeed what he is doing*. We will never know unless it is properly investigated though so I'm in full support of this movement.*


Ok, well I agree with you. You have convinced me. There is a gap between what you are saying "IF" and those who are saying "what more proof do we need? he is guilty!"

So fair enough. I will join your opinion. You have convinced me it is ok to talk about it and draw attention to it and to have an opinion on it. 

I draw the line in the same place as you. Lets keep using the word IF I think :smile2:

Good post anyway dude


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Nothing will come of it, but I would just be happy if they demoted DeMott and made him like a strength and conditioning coach.

It bothers me that he is the head guy leading the next generation of WWE talent. What stage did Bill DeMott ever work on? Who did he learn from? DeMott gonna pass down the knowledge and infinite wisdom that Johnny Rodz gave him?

You have guys like Regal, Steamboat, Malenko, Christian, ect all sitting under the WWE umbrella right now.

Hell, Albert is more qualified to teach this next generation. At least he was trained by Dory Funk Jr and actually had a career in the WWE and Japan. DeMott was just a prelim guy in every company he was in. At this point, DeMott's claim to fame is being the cunt who was a cunt in Developmental.


----------



## kimino

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Ecoces said:


> being upset over a trainer smacking someone in the head when they might have a concussion, kicking a guy in a medical boot when they have a broken foot, telling their students to slam another person wrong where they could purposely injure them ... is being too sensitive?
> 
> do you actually read what you type or do you just put a bunch of words down and hope they make some semblance of sense?


I never said too sensitive,Its a tough business, the concussion guy is probabily exaggerating, i agree that is a bad thing to do, but those shit happens when you let them do that, again probably many of the wrestlers you saw in the attitude era, or any other era, have recived this kind of training or "bullying", but they put with it because this is a business in which if you dont take it serious they could legit injury people on a daily basis, again im not saying that you or everyone are wrong, if we talk about the core of the issue, you may be right, but that doesnt take that today's society is more sensitive and weak, the funny part is that even if Luke or Jericho or even other wrestlers side with Demott, everyone here is gonna complain like they suffered the bullying themselves.

I have lived a similar thing when i was doing my internal medicine residency, i have watched 1st hand the difference of the ways of teaching between old school and modern doctors, where some friends spend literally one or two months without leaving the hospital not even to bring clothes, or when some surgeon resident had to buy food for 20 people because he had an hypoglycemia and dropped something to the floor. I may be biased because of that, but i still think those who dont know the full story or how is the relationship between those involved have no voice in the issue, more when we are talking about fools who just hide in reddit, twitter.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



DarkStark said:


> *I think that's were most people stand on the issue. IF he has does the things reported then he should be fire. I hold that same opinion. It takes people voicing their opinion to get attention brought to issues like this. So to tell people they should shut up and not post their opinion on it is counterproductive to the issue. The more attention these types of cases get the better as with the attention comes the resolution. Whether it's in favor of Demott or against Demott. This is how things happen.
> 
> All this attention will hopefully bring an investigation into the matter. And then it goes wherever it goes. If Demott hasn't done these things then good for him. He's not going to be fire, though, until the case is investigated.
> 
> I believe the reports I have read about the guy as they come from different people. And this type of stuff absolutely needs attention brought to it and I'm happy people are taking a stand on it.
> 
> Do I want the guy fired without an investigation into the matter? Of course not. Will he be fire without an investigation into the matter? I highly doubt it. So what bad could all of this publicity be for the situation?
> 
> People are absolutely doing the correct thing with this by bringing attention to something that absolutely needs to be taken care of as no one deserves to be treated the way Demott ALLEGEDLY treats people. If the attention is not brought to it then he is free to continue to do that *if that is indeed what he is doing*. We will never know unless it is properly investigated though so I'm in full support of this movement.*


This response. :mark:

:lol It remains remarkable how so many people conflate the law with public opinion or the policies and procedures of a particular company. 



CoolestDude said:


> Ok, well I agree with you. You have convinced me. There is a gap between what you are saying "IF" and those who are saying "what more proof do we need? he is guilty!"
> 
> So fair enough. I will join your opinion. You have convinced me it is ok to talk about it and draw attention to it and to have an opinion on it.
> 
> I draw the line in the same place as you. Lets keep using the word IF I think :smile2:
> 
> Good post anyway dude


Heh.

In any event I agree with *birthday_massacre*; William Regal should be the head trainer.


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> Piper admitted there was. And sorry but where theres smoke theres fire. There are way too many accusations against Bill for this to not be true. I mean there is that pic posted in this very thread that goes to show what everyone is saying about him is true.
> 
> What more proof do you need?
> 
> The WWF/E is just good at covering it up because of how big they are. The reason they are able to is because the people Bill is doing this to are unknowns and the WWE just claims well they are bitter because they were not cut of for the WWE.
> 
> But you now have a letter to someone under contract . Bill has to be fired, just think what BE A STAR must think about this.


OK But How come all Pat charges were dropped during then? And lead him to return to the WWE...and he had many claims too. 

Like I said there just accusations for now


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> OK But How come all Pat charges were dropped during then? And lead him to return to the WWE...and he had many claims too.
> 
> Like I said there just accusations for now


Because the WWF covered them up thats why.

How do you explain that picture when the naked guy giving a stink face?

OJ got off for murder but that doesn't mean he didnt do it. We all know he killed two people.



Rome said:


> I feel like these are just Accusations just to get him fired...Bill is old school, Bill is tough. And yeah Hardcore Holly is an explain of old school...I feel the old school guy had a place in the business because it is a tough business.


So its ok to use racial, gender and gay slurs against someone, its just being tough?

Oh those are old school things, so they just be ok right


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> Because the WWF covered them up thats why.
> 
> How do you explain that picture when the naked guy giving a stink face?
> 
> OJ got off for murder but that doesn't mean he didnt do it. We all know he killed two people.


HOW? How can they cover it up? It was pubic...it was on the donahue show. Those claims lead to him being fired but there no proof so they got dropped the changes.

And what picture?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> HOW? How can they cover it up? It was pubic...it was on the donahue show. Those claims lead to him being fired but there no proof so they got dropped the changes.
> 
> And what picture?


They covered up the evidence of the abuse and pretended there wasn't any. You do know what a cover up is right?
A cover up is preventing people finding out the truth about something like a crime. That is exactly what the WWF did. Just because the allegations were made pubic doest mean its nota cover up.

As for what picture

This picture










yeah ok Bill is not guilty , please.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> As for what picture
> 
> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok Bill is not guilty , please.


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> They covered up the evidence of the abuse and pretended there wasn't any. You do know what a cover up is right?
> A cover up is preventing people finding out the truth about something like a crime. That is exactly what the WWF did. Just because the allegations were made pubic doest mean its nota cover up.
> 
> As for what picture
> 
> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok Bill is not guilty , please.


Alright, your right thats no good


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> Alright, your right thats no good


That evidence right there should get him fired.
That is easily sexual harassment

imagine if a HS or College wrestling coach did something like that


----------



## Certified G

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Most of the important news bits from this thread are all listed here in this piece Dave Meltzer just wrote for the latest Observer Newsletter. Not much news in here but it does list most of the highlights and some additional info.

_Because of an interview with Austin Matelson and his releasing a copy of a memo he sent to WWE management in 2013, the subject of Bill DeMott’s training methods in Florida became a major topic of discussion again this past week.

Matelson, who wrestled in developmental as Judas Devlin, and now lives in Woodland Hills, CA, released a copy of a letter he sent about DeMott to Canyon Ceman, Dorothy Brill and Jane Geddes, who worked in Human Resources and Talent Relations in WWE at the time.

DeMott has been an interesting figure in the company. He was far more organized and structured than prior head coaches, but his demeanor is often the drill Sergeant type. Obviously that is the role they want out of the head coach, because his demeanor was already known in a previous tenure with the company, when John Laurinaitis released him from the position with Deep South Wrestling after numerous complaints.

In that period, WWE had two developmental programs, the Deep South promotion in Georgia with DeMott as head coach and run by former wrestler Jody Hamilton (best known as The Assassin); and Ohio Valley Wrestling out of Louisville, with a variety of head coaches over the years, including Al Snow at the end (Tom Prichard was another coach), headed by Danny Davis. It was almost unanimous that the wrestlers liked OVW more than Deep South. Those who did both felt they learned more wrestling in OVW, and Deep South was more beating you down physically and less learning in the ring.

When Paul Levesque took over developmental, he installed DeMott as head coach, a position formerly held by Prichard, and established his own team. Bringing DeMott back was a surprise, but stemmed from DeMott being used as the head trainer on the last season of Tough Enough.

The stories involved were two years old, and there was a lot of unrest among talent in Florida at the time, because the injury rate was so high. A lot of changes were made due to that.

Keys from the Matelson letter:

*He asked it to be kept in confidence, fearing reprisals from DeMott, saying DeMott had already said that people complaining to Human Resources was a “F****t” way of dealing with problems.

*On February 28, 2013, Matelson was working a house show after suffering a knee injury in a drill and was diagnosed with a partially torn PCL and a second strained ligament. The injury came after three hours of training, 60 bumps and was to give ten fireman carry’s to a 280 pound wrestler named Gary Jackson, who collapsed from exhaustion on his back, driving his knees to the mat. After the second injury to the knee, he claimed DeMott told him the injury can’t keep flaring up, that it doesn’t look good for his career going forward. He said he took that to mean he had to cover up injuries or he could be punished or fired. He said other talent feel the same way about hiding injuries, because DeMott would tell injured wrestlers that the injuries were a sign of their weakness as men.

*He also gave accounts of what he called dangerous workout drills, noting injuries from them.

*He claimed DeMott, on a daily basis, would make unprofessional choices in words and actions that go against company policies. He said that has created a culture of fear and negativity in the system, and that just showing up for training daily is mentally agonizing. He said DeMott routinely makes fun of anyone sitting out practice and created a hostile work environment.

*He called Oliver Grey (since cut after a major knee injury) “Joel Pedophile.” Grey’s real name is Joel Pettyfer.

*When Dante Dash used a running powerslam as his finisher, and called it the Davey Boy, after Davey Boy Smith, DeMott said, “The Davey Boy? That’s turning blue and dropping dead on the lawn.” I do remember that story because it created a lot of disgust at the time among certain wrestlers because Harry Smith was in FCW for a long time and was friends with a lot of people there, as was T.J. Wilson (who was considered almost like part of the Hart family growing up, so insulting Smith would be like insulting a close relative, even before marrying into the family). It also was a generational thing because to the wrestlers of DeMott’s generation, Smith was known for one thing. To the younger wrestlers, many of whom grew up holding reverence to the stars they grew up with, hearing a wrestler talk about a wrestler of their childhood that way, came across very differently. Also the manner it was said rubbed people the wrong way. Over the past two years more than one person has told me that story in detail and those telling it were all upset by it.

*DeMott told Enzo Amore that he hopes he dies, and told other students to kill themselves just days after Mike Graham’s suicide.

*Said DeMott would bully Amore, verbally and physically, including slapping him in the face several times. He claimed that in teaching how not to do a slam, he picked Amore up and dropped him on his head and neck. Others noted DeMott slapping Amore was something corroborated by others and said not to be isolated, although at this point, the feeling is Amore will have to stick up for DeMott since he has a shot at the main roster.

*Said DeMott kicked Memo Montenegro (Guillermo Rodriguez, younger brother of Alberto El Patron) in the groin and laughed when he crumpled to the ground.

*Constantly made fun of how Montenegro talked English.

*Said DeMott called Gary Jackson a fat tub of goo, told Osmund Cherry to go back to Africa and called Brandon Taven “half a sissy” to make fun of him due to injuries. Once he claimed that when Taven complained about a head injury from a blow in practice had left him dizzy, that DeMott then slapped Taven in the head.

*He claimed he saw that when Rusev was recovering from neck surgery, DeMott saw him wearing a New York Jets shirt in practice, and grabbed him by the collar and tried to rip the shirt off. Rusev had not been cleared for any contact and was in a lot of pain after the incident.

*He claimed that when Briley Pierce (the younger brother of Dolph Ziggler) had a broken leg, DeMott kicked him in his walking boot. Matelson noted that story came from before he was under contract, but that others who saw it talked about it. Pierce has since confirmed the story.

*He said Oliver Grey was told if he missed any practice due to a back injury, DeMott would pull him from the next set of tapings and keep him from attending the Royal Rumble.

*Matelson made it clear to praise the training of people like Lance Storm (who came to Florida as a guest trainer), Ricky Steamboat, Terry Taylor and Billy Gunn.

This is a difficult subject because from the WWE standpoint, a huge part of the business is the ability to work hurt without complaining about it. In theory, that doesn’t mean work with serious injuries, but everyone is banged up with injuries all the time. If you can’t work with minor injuries, you won’t survive on the roster and there are things done whether it be working people to death, or theoretically weeding out complainers, that are an inherent part of the training process. Plus, just the fact they hired DeMott for the spot meant that was the type of person Paul Levesque wants there. But there is a line. I know of people with a lot of experience in the business who went through there who have complained to me about similar things in this letter, but they were also balanced and defended DeMott against other allegations saying they were overblown or not as bad as they seemed.

The WWE released a statement regarding the memo being released saying, “WWE took the accusations made two years ago by Austin Matelson very seriously, conducted a full investigation and was unable to validate the claims. Regardless, WWE continues to reinforce policies and procedures to ensure a positive training environment.”

However, even before this story this week we had heard a lot of rumblings regarding DeMott once again, more in the sense these things continue to resurface and it could wind up a problem.

This situation took place in early 2013 when the letter that Matelson asked be kept confidential started getting around. At first there was talk that Canyon Ceman in Talent Relations was taking it very seriously, but it was not addressed until after that year’s WrestleMania rather than immediately. At the time, the company’s investigation stated that the allegations were untrue based on the fact the allegations were coming from “bottom five” talent (people on the verge of being cut). When this got out, it was news to the talent involved, who, with the exception of Rusev and Amore, neither of whom publicly said anything to management about the stories involving them that is known, have all been cut. They didn’t even realize they were “bottom five” and in danger until that slipped out from management.

Ryan Nemeth (Briley Pierce) went on Twitter as a response saying how in two years he was never questioned about any of the allegations, and questioned how could it be a full investigation given one of the incidents claimed involved him and he was never contacted about it.

Others around at the time said there were talents questioned, and questioned it, noting some were asked by DeMott himself, but claimed the investigation did not appear to be thorough, given many people around at the time were never talked with. One person who was directly involved in most of these situations as a witness said he was never questioned by anyone.

A few who were around have noted to us that there is accuracy to most stories, although there were some exaggerations in some cases. Also, because everything now is taped (for legal defense reasons) and with the move to the Performance Center things have changed, but the claim is that things like this did happen in the past.

A second letter was sent out with similar allegations by Ryan Collins, who wrestled as Eric Draven, on March 25, 2013, shortly after the letter by Matelson, with a lot of similar claims.

Collins said that he wrote that he was writing the letter after being encouraged to do so by his original trainer, Harley Race. The letter said that Race would like people from the office to call him if they have any questions about the situation.

Collins said he suffered a minor head injury, felt dizzy and stepped out of the ring. He said he went to practice the next day and was going to play it by ear how he felt, but after some rolls, felt dizzy and went to the trainer. He was being attended to when he claimed DeMott asked him what happened, told him the story and DeMott accused him of making things worse.

“The main part of this story that angers me is that as he was leaving the trainers room, Coach DeMott slapped me on the head. This really angered me as I don’t believe he has the right to put his hands on anyone, especially like that. I was lucky that my head injury wasn’t too serious. His negligence in this situation could have worsened by injury.”

The letter also claimed he was tired of DeMott bullying him, hitting him, calling him and others gay, “half a sissy,” and “f*****s.” Collins said on several occasions, DeMott grabbed the bottom rope while people were watching practice, pulled it back to hit everyone in the face. He also claimed after talking to Race that they do several countless unproductive to straight up dangerous drills, and said Race was very angry about what he told him and said he couldn’t understand why things like that were being done. Collins said he trained five years with Race and it was nothing like that.

Collins made similar claims that Matelson did, saying DeMott called Pettyfer “Pedophile,”(which, while in poor taste, was just him making fun of the guy’s real name, similar to some of the nicknames he gave talent on Tough Enough like Skidmarks), smacked Eric Arndt (Amore) in the mouth and told Arndt to kill himself on at least one occasion. Collins also praised the training he got from Steve Keirn, Steamboat, Taylor and Gunn.

Collins was released seven weeks later.

Chris Jericho defended DeMott on Twitter, saying, “Hey, Bill DeMott is a good friend and great trainer. If you can’t handle it, then quit. My training at Hart Brothers camp was 10,000 times worse.”

Michael Hutter, better known as Ethan Carter III in TNA, who was in developmental for several years, responded by writing, “I loved and sacrificed for pro wrestling. A Hart can stretch me any day. A know-nothing dipshit slapping me when I’m concussed is different.”_


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

How you could want to work there after seeing that image I'll never understand


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> They covered up the evidence of the abuse and pretended there wasn't any. You do know what a cover up is right?
> A cover up is preventing people finding out the truth about something like a crime. That is exactly what the WWF did. Just because the allegations were made pubic doest mean its nota cover up.
> 
> As for what picture
> 
> This picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok Bill is not guilty , please.


Holy christ.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Dangerous K said:


> Holy christ.


Puts it all into perspective, huh?


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bob Holly comes out and supports the allegations, BOB F**KING HOLLY.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573229013205823488


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bob Holly isn't even sticking up for DeMott? That speaks volumes.

That's it. Shut the ride down, it's over.


----------



## Rome

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> That evidence right there should get him fired.
> That is easily sexual harassment
> 
> imagine if a HS or College wrestling coach did something like that


I'm glad but...grossed out that you show it that picture lol this is bad


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



el dandy said:


> Bob Holly isn't even sticking up for DeMott? That speaks volumes.
> 
> That's it. Shut the ride down, it's over.


Fucking Bob Holly of all people can't even back DeMott up, hahaha holy shit

And the evidence that something is afoot rises even higher


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE may have fucked themselves (again, surprise) by

1) bringing him back in the first place 

2) not firing him when this guy, and others, apparently, sent formal complaints to HR. 


Bringing back a guy with his reputation and keeping him around combined with new info coming out suggesting their investigation wasn't quite as "full" and thorough as they claim, opens themselves up to a can of worms when it comes to liability already which can be exacerbated if they cut bait with him now. 

Of all the class action suits WWE has dealt with over the years, this one may have more teeth than others and WWE releasing him would give potential plaintiffs more ammunition.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Wow, Bob Holly is not even sticking up for DeMott? he legit kicked the shit out of Tough Enough contestant Matt Cappotelli!






Shows you how much of a piece of shit DeMott is.

Btw, it seems the backlash towards Jericho was so great he deleted his tweet defending DeMott. XD


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Puts it all into perspective, huh?


Its 99.99% likely that Bill Demott is in himself attracted to guys. Not saying there is anything wrong with that but when you act like he does you are usually hiding something.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

And a US Army Veteran just made a nice post on reddit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...army_veteran_here_please_stop_comparing_bill/



> *At no point during basic training did a Drill Sergeant ever lay hands on me or physically assault me in any way. And I never saw or heard of this sort of behavior occurring to any member of my platoon or company.
> 
> Everything the drill sergeants did had a purpose that, in hindsight, completely makes sense. Yes, people get yelled at and yes there is "corrective training" in the form of calisthenic exercise. Yes there is pain involved, but nothing is designed to INJURE you or put you at an unreasonable risk for injury.
> 
> Not only that but my drill sergeants led by example. 20 mile ruck marches? They were right there next to us, usually with a heavier pack. They were present for every 5:30 am PT run. If they wanted you to take apart and put together a 240 Bravo machine gun in 2 minutes or less, they'd show you how it's done in one minute or less.
> 
> This goes for other military cadre as well. Ranger school cadre, Airborne cadre, etc. The only school that has anything resembling the kind of bullshit that Bill DeMott does is SERE school and that's specifically designed to simulate Prisoner of War (POW) conditions. And this training usually only lasts 21 days and participants know what they're signing up for.
> 
> What Bill DeMott does is all about Bill DeMott. What my drill sergeants did for me was all about making me a better soldier. Kicking ropes into people's faces, insisting people do ridiculous drills with a high probability of severe injury, making people do ridiculous things for his own amusement -- ok wait -- my drill sergeants did do that...but everything else, no fucking way.
> 
> Anyway, my drill sergeants deserve better than to be compared to Bill fucking DeMott. Bill fucking DeMott has more in common with the idiot leader of the worst frat house in America than 99.999999% of military cadre.*


Here, even in the Basic Combat Training you don't get this kind of shit that Demott pulled! DeMott's methods are compared to conditions in a fricking Prisoner of War camp!

Trent Baretta also tweeted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573229168885952512
And this was Jericho's tweet for people who missed it as he deleted it:



> *"Hey @BillDeMott is a good friend & great trainer. If u can’t handle it then quit. My training at #HartBrothers camp was 10,000 times worse!"*


10.000 times worse huh? That means he got beaten to death and raped by Stu Hart? XD

I wonder what Paige had to endure, if he did anything to her dude needs a beating with a baseball bat. Anyone remember fans sending HHH a fruit basket for his job well done on NXT Takeover: R Evolution? Think we can send DeMott a envelop with a bullet in it.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> . . . that's what's baffling to me.
> 
> When you have a company organized as WWE is, there is the expectation of professionalism. Wouldn't this fall under the jurisdiction of a human resources department? Well, then DeMott is expected to follow the rules as dictated by company policy.
> 
> If someone up at Corporate isn't allowed to *legally* do it, then he isn't allowed to do it, outside of reasonable training methods related to his job (there's a level of touching in training, for example, that wouldn't be acceptable in an every day office building setting).
> 
> One can argue about locker room, or about how training used to be, etc. Doesn't matter. If DeMott's employment is structured in such a way that he is governed by an employee code, he can't do those things, even to outside contracted individuals. Some of that stuff probably violates Federal law.
> 
> All of this discussion over the behavior of someone who's biggest contribution to the business was a boner joke. . .


I come from both sides on this because I coach sports myself.

On one hand, Bill may be a great coach and ripping on his wrestling ability doesnt really work because most great coaches in sports were not great players. They were more likely one of the last guys on the bench. 

Also you need to let your coaches coach and if you dont allow them to get angry or be tough on the people they are coaching you are doing a disservice to your students.

On the other hand, what Bill is doing is just plain using his position of power to bully these kids. The number 1 thing a coach should do is act in the best interest of the guys he is coaching. Some guys need one type and some need another.

Remove the bullying and the sick fantasies it sounds like he makes the wrestlers act out, I would fire him for the simple fact he clearly cannot tailor his training methods to different personalities.

I would have never found some of the best players I ever coached if I did not change how I tried to get them to respond or learn.


----------



## crazyrvd123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> What Bill DeMott does is all about Bill DeMott.


This is the best line from the whole post, and the single reason Bill should be fired. Even if all the other garbage was made up or exaggerated, this guy is out for Bill and not the students.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The way DeMott behaves probably gets Vince off. McMahon seems like the kind of dude who'd be amused at what DeMott puts these people through.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



> although at this point, the feeling is Amore will have to stick up for DeMott since he has a shot at the main roster.


This is exactly what I thought. They're gonna pressure Amore to put out a statement pretending nothing happened and 'it was all part of the training' or 'just in good fun' or some bullshit.
Of course he will oblige to not lose his main roster chances and still be kept in limbo until this blows over. (because if they don't use him he might leave and open up and if they make him too big and he opens up, the 'bitterness' excuse is out the window)

Nobody wins but WWE.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Phaedra said:


> I can't believe he's there. My friend just told me that he used to abuse (probably still does, he's still there) Bayley for being ugly, and he's a proper perv on the NXT divas apparently too. They are getting plenty of exposure on the tapings but it's not a happy place for them to be working. apparently though.


Are you sure? Because we have been assured dozens of times by members of this board that the darkest day on an NXT Divas life, is the day she gets called to the main roster. Aren't they living in a true dream world in NXT?

As for Demott. I am not saying I don't believe this, I remember him on Tough Enough and not like this is the first accusation. So I am hardly defending him. 

But at the same time I don't think that we, fans who have never even set foot inside of the development center, have the right to think we should dictate someone be fired by WWE based on postings on the internet that we can't verify. I think some of us might want to remember we don't actually work for the WWE, not do we know everything that goes on there. 

Doesn't mean we don't have a right to our opinion. But we might want to remember we don't have actual proof of anything and don't know any of these people before we gather our pitch forks and torches.

I also question a twitter campaign is going to force WWE to fire someone.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Now we know why the NXT Women want to go to the main roster even though they will be booked like shit, pretty much to get away from "Lester Molester" DeMott. And the fact that this asshole bullied Bayley, calling her ugly, she's one of the nicest girls walking around in NXT, this guy needs his skull cracked.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rome said:


> I'm glad but...grossed out that you show it that picture lol this is bad


You asked for evidence right?
And it was already posted a couple times in this thread.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> You asked for evidence right?
> And it was already posted a couple times in this thread.


Besides, pictures like that get the point across.


----------



## sweepdaleg

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



birthday_massacre said:


> You asked for evidence right?
> And it was already posted a couple times in this thread.


I am still recovering from the posted Seth pics in the forum. This is tamed compared to that lol


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



sweepdaleg said:


> I am still recovering from the posted Seth pics in the forum. This is tamed compared to that lol


A friend of mine on twitter called it a baby cactus


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

You people calling this guy a drill sergeant are out of your minds. If he pulled this crap at a real boot camp, the whole unit would mutiny on him and he'd get court-martialed. Not a single one of my drill sergeants EVER said or did anything racist or sexist or did or instructed anything dangerous to the mental and physical health of a prospective soldier. NEVER.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Maybe DeMott should be put into boot camp. hah

That'd be a laugh


----------



## Shaska Whatley

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bill DeMott is from the same mold as Sarge (Sgt. Buddy Lee Parker of the State Patrol) from the WCW Power Plant. 

This should not come as a shock. I'm just shocked WWE has allowed this to go on for that long.


----------



## lifebane

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I would bet money that the bob holly beat down on tough enough was also on demutts orders, he even says in an interview right after it that it needed to happen.


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



SPCDRI said:


> You people calling this guy a drill sergeant are out of your minds. If he pulled this crap at a real boot camp, the whole unit would mutiny on him and he'd get court-martialed. Not a single one of my drill sergeants EVER said or did anything racist or sexist or did or instructed anything dangerous to the mental and physical health of a prospective soldier. NEVER.


The DeMott stories sound more like a caricature of a fictional drill sergeant. Maybe DeMott thinks that’s how the real ones work.

Or maybe he just enjoys being a prick and getting paid for it. Oh sorry, allegedly being a prick.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



GothicBohemian said:


> The DeMott stories sound more like a caricature of a fictional drill sergeant. Maybe DeMott thinks that’s how the real ones work.
> 
> Or maybe he just enjoys being a prick and getting paid for it. Oh sorry, allegedly being a prick.


Nah, he's definitely a prick. A right prick who gets paid far too much for his prickness.


----------



## Joe88

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

This is really just amazing that this is allowed to go one. But it should come as no surprise, back in the day Vince and the office knew about the scandals involvoing Mel Phillips and the ring boys and they would joke about it.

As much credit as HHH deserves for NXT he deserves alot of criticism for having this turd has a head trainer. It is ok to have a bad cop in there but not an abusive sociopath. And besides that has, Demott's training produced any solid wrestlers. The last good devlopmental system that produced anything was OVW. Anyone of note who is a good worker was already an established woker from the Indy's. The same company that endorses BA star. It really is pathetic and they have to be some of the biggest hypocrite scumbag carnies out there. Demott better hope that one of these kids doesn't get picked on to a point where he brings a gun to work and hurts himself or someone else. it is unlikely but someone who is constantly bullied may get desperate if they aren't all there.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Maybe DeMott should be forced to go through what he puts these people through, Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unfortunate Events style. hahaha


----------



## The5150

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I Would have Steamboat,Dusty,Gunn,Road Dog all run the Training. How did DeMott get the job anyway.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

If this is true it really isn't surprising. Old school wrestling training has always seemed to have the mentality of "beat the crap out of them... it will make them respect what we do". So now surprised and old schooler is doing that. 

I am no wrestler but I have read all the arguments of "beat the shit out of them to find out if they really want to wrestle" for years and at least on the outside looking in it all sounded like bullshit that wrestlers just do because it happened to them so they think the next person HAS TO have it happen to them next. 

I get wrestling is painful and a lot of people coming in with no experience (which is not by any means all of the people in developmental) assume it hurts as little as a pillow fight need to get this isn't play fighting with your friends. But beating the shit out of people and abusing them doesn't show anything but not to trust the people who are supposed to be helping you. 

But of course "You are not in the business, you don't get it!" is the blanket excuse for any criticism. And explaining it to us "outsiders" so we will understand is apparently beyond comprehension. 

WWE needs to cut the shit out, as does TNA though. The fact is that wrestling is not the closed society it once was. Between dirt sheets, the internet, being publicly traded, and wrestlers not afraid to pull back the curtain in interviews they can't just simply do whatever they want and the world is none the wiser anymore. Especially for a publicly traded company. 

WWE and wrestling in general can keep working with a mentality that started before all of us were born "just cause" or they can change with the times.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Dan Pratt said:


> If this is true it really isn't surprising. Old school wrestling training has always seemed to have the mentality of "beat the crap out of them... it will make them respect what we do". So now surprised and old schooler is doing that.
> 
> I am no wrestler but I have read all the arguments of "beat the shit out of them to find out if they really want to wrestle" for years and at least on the outside looking in it all sounded like bullshit that wrestlers just do because it happened to them so they think the next person HAS TO have it happen to them next.
> 
> I get wrestling is painful and a lot of people coming in with no experience (which is not by any means all of the people in developmental) assume it hurts as little as a pillow fight need to get this isn't play fighting with your friends. But beating the shit out of people and abusing them doesn't show anything but not to trust the people who are supposed to be helping you.
> 
> But of course "You are not in the business, you don't get it!" is the blanket excuse for any criticism. And explaining it to us "outsiders" so we will understand is apparently beyond comprehension.
> 
> WWE needs to cut the shit out, as does TNA though. The fact is that wrestling is not the closed society it once was. Between dirt sheets, the internet, being publicly traded, and wrestlers not afraid to pull back the curtain in interviews they can't just simply do whatever they want and the world is none the wiser anymore. Especially for a publicly traded company.
> 
> WWE and wrestling in general can keep working with a mentality that started before all of us were born "just cause" or they can change with the times.


There is a difference between beating the crap out of someone training wise and making gay, sexual, and gender remarks to berate them, not to mention how he makes the males wrestlers wrestle make to humiliate them


----------



## Donnie

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



el dandy said:


> Bob Holly isn't even sticking up for DeMott? That speaks volumes.
> 
> That's it. Shut the ride down, it's over.


THIS!!!!! if one of most notorious cunts to ever step foot into a wrestling ring won't stand up for DeMott, then you know this has gone to far.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Puts it all into perspective, huh?


Puts everything about that whole company in perspective.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

First off, YES, #FireBillDemott !
Why? Because he (and PLENTY of other trainers like him) are way too fucking cocky for his (their) own good. 
The way he acts around the trainees, you'd figure the guy headlined like 10 Wrestlemanias when in reality he was just a jobber that no one paid to see.

A lot of this shit also goes on in the indy scene. Some wrestling trainer that got a dark match once on RAW once acts like he's king of the freaking world!

So yes, fire Bill Demott and at least cut the indy shit in what's supposed to be a more professional environment for the business - WWE. Fire him to make an example that this old school way is not the way anymore. The main argument of why they even did this to begin with (to protect the business) is not even valid anymore! Kayfabe is dead!

Fools like DeMott are just getting off on beating up rookies. That's all it is. It strokes his ego to have all these kids take everything he says at face value while he shortens their careers by forcing them into stunts they're not prepared for or having unnecessary bump sessions. 

There are no secrets left in wrestling. You don't need to train this way anymore. When it turns into abuse as described in the memo, it's gone way too far. There's tough training and there's abuse and going by that memo DeMott was abusing his power and his trainees.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I can't believe more isn't done about this.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Zayniac said:


> I can't believe more isn't done about this.


Better start. This is the WWE we're talking about.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> Better start. This is the WWE we're talking about.


True. He said he didn't do anything wrong. :vince3


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



The5150 said:


> I Would have Steamboat,Dusty,Gunn,Road Dog all run the Training. How did DeMott get the job anyway.



Probaly fingered Patterson.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Or saw somebody naked doing a stink face.

And liked it.


----------



## SonnenChael

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I kissed an ass and liked it?


----------



## Nickolas

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

No excuses for that kind of behavior and abuse. I'm glad it's being exposed. Now that it is, I've been hearing about more incidents from this bastard. No tolerance towards racism, sexism, homophobia, and just flat-out harassment. Even if 10% of it is true, he should be fired.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The image itself of the naked stink face should be enough on its own. Thats forcing sexual harassment.


----------



## Twizman

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

He must be fired.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Twizman said:


> He must be fired.


WWE doesn't seem to think so.


----------



## Echlius

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Maybe theres an obvious reason or its just a sports thing in general, i'm not really the sport type, but i dont understand what it is about wrestlings training where you'll read about how gruelling and difficult it is, or how the trainers where essentially assholes but its okay, its just the old school way, so its fine?

I just dont get it, i'm not saying i dont see why they should work so hard, thats obvious, but what i dont get is the asshole attitudes or making it so difficult behind what is essentially a fake competitive sport. 

Hard work and training are a given, teaching someone how to work a match etc, yeah it should be difficult and such like anything else but i just dont understand the boot camp discipline approach to it all when at the end of the day its about teaching people to entertain and make money, not win a real fight.


----------



## Decency

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Eh Probably not bad for business.


----------



## The Buryer

*Tommy Dreamer defends Bill Demott!*

Former ECW World Champion Tommy Dreamer co-hosted with Doug Mortman and Dave Lagreca on Busted Open and gave his thoughts on the Bill DeMott accusations. You can hear Busted Open on SiriusXM 92 and on the SiriusXM app. Also go to BustedOpenNation.com for all the details.



> *His thoughts on the Bill DeMott accusations:*
> 
> "I ran the WWE developmental center, I ran OVW, and I ran Deep South. I like to say that wrestling training is different. When I was trained by Johnny Rodz, I was stretched in holds to the point of crying. I remember sometimes driving back on the BQE, and my hands were literally shaking, because I was stretched. I was pushed to a peak physically. With that being said, that is training. I think there could be some merit, but it doesn't help that these accusations are coming from ex-talent. Because then it looks like its sour grapes. It would have to come from someone, and no one would speak up, if they are current talent or just walked away. I walked away from the WWE because I was not happy. I was not happy, not happy because of something that anybody did to me. I just wasn't happy at my job, so then I walked away.
> 
> "Training is hard. This business is very, very hard. I have my own wrestling school. I don't believe in going in and beating people up, but Bubba Ray and Lance Storm have schools as well, and they will look at it and say 'if some of these people were actually in a real fight, or beat up, they would learn how to sell.' When I was there, I had one problem with the WWE developmental center. I went down there and kicked everyone out. I said 'guys, gals, I hired each and every one of you. I need to know if something is wrong so I can fix if for you. If you don't want to tell me, you can tell me privately.' I handed every single one of them, all sixty of them clipboards with my hotel and you can meet me privately. Not one person stepped up. If there was a problem I had with Bill DeMott, or any of my trainers, I would go to my boss, who would then go to Vince McMahon.
> 
> "When I did have a problem with Bill, I said let's put a video camera in there. They said 'ok, no problem.' I never had a problem with Bill personally or professionally, and I do think he is a good trainer. Not all coaches like their players. I've seen on Twitter people stick up for Bill, and I have seen people not stick up for Bill. Everybody's situation is different. If there were homophobic slurs, then yes that has to be addressed. I know that when he worked for me, everything that I asked, he did. I had a problem where someone brought up racism. I said 'hey let me hear it.' Then no one said anything. I was willing to help you. There were no ramifications, no ramifications whatsoever. Let me cure this problem, then there would have been no problems."


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Echlius said:


> Maybe theres an obvious reason or its just a sports thing in general, i'm not really the sport type, but i dont understand what it is about wrestlings training where you'll read about how gruelling and difficult it is, or how the trainers where essentially assholes but its okay, its just the old school way, so its fine?
> 
> I just dont get it, i'm not saying i dont see why they should work so hard, thats obvious, but what i dont get is the asshole attitudes or making it so difficult behind what is essentially a fake competitive sport.
> 
> Hard work and training are a given, teaching someone how to work a match etc, yeah it should be difficult and such like anything else but i just dont understand the boot camp discipline approach to it all when at the end of the day its about teaching people to entertain and make money, not win a real fight.


Lance Storm spoke about this issue on Figure Four Daily with Bryan Alvarez, and he offered a little bit of insight (this is in stark contrast to Jericho, who just ran his mouth and tweeted like a dickhead). Wrestling is a tough business, and you need to be tough if you want to last for any significant amount of time. You need to actually get hurt in the ring, because otherwise you'll have no idea how to sell. Crass and offensive language was the norm for a long time, because crass and offensive language is the kind used by people that: #1 Want to get punched in the face for a living, and #2 Don't really have any long term plans other than, "I want to make a lot of money and retire by age 40".

Some of the things listed in the original post and various ribs and lessons that have been performed and taught for a very long time. Kicking the bottom rope into a student's face, for instance, is supposed to teach them situational awareness. Your face should never be that close to the bottom rope, because it's dangerous, as evidence by the fact that you were given a split lip by the damn thing. If it happens once, you don't let it happen again. Other stuff, like getting hit in the head while you're dizzy, Lance put down to just being how people interpret stuff (I think Demott is an asshole, so he was being malicious when he hit my injured arm. As opposed to him being potentially ignorant). In pro wrestling, you need to know what to do in a real fight, because there's always the chance that somebody could shoot on you, or start taking liberties in the ring, and you need to know how to react. The recent incident at Japan's STARDOM (the top Women's promotion) is proof of this. Yasukawa got shot on, ended up with her orbital bone being destroyed and her nose being broken.

That being said, Lance openly admits that he wasn't there at the time, and he admits that there's totally a chance that these actions were malicious in nature. Things such as the naked-Stinkface point towards this, although I think certain things were blown way out of proportion by talent, and are just things you need to put up with, or at least did in the past (these trainers all broke into the business when it was much tougher, remember).

tl;dr Some of the stuff happens because you need to be tough in this business. Other stuff that Demott has been accused of actually IS weird and malicious.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Hmm... Lance Storm makes sense of things. Hell, just make him head trainer. He wouldn't make people stink face each other. He'd be serious for a minute.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Tommy Dreamer defends Bill Demott!*

So Dreamer's just going to ignore the ridicule, homophobic/racial slurs, etc., that Demott puts people through? If the problem was simply wrestlers being pussies, than it would be different altogether, but it's not.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

^Disagree. Bret Hart was brought up earlier in this thread, and he disagreed with a lot of his father's tough methods. I highly doubt Bret would be shooting off ropes into peoples' faces.

He also mentioned how he didn't agree with the way that Arn Anderson chewed out some NXT wrestlers in front of him, and he found it humiliating for them, and said there was a better approach. 

Yet Bret's old school, and was as tough as it gets during his career. So not everyone is of the same mindset, and teaching styles should be adapted to the individual wrestler anyway, as a coach here posted.

Btw, IIRC, the wrestler said that the rope thing was done while they were watching tape. So that's not a "situational awareness" situation.

But most importantly, both wrestlers stated that Ricky Steamboat & Billy Gunn were both great trainers, and it's obvious from the tone of the letter that the wrestlers vastly preferred them as trainers over DeMott.

Steamboat & Gunn never did shit like that, yet both came from the old school, and also had much more successful careers than DeMott. Harley Freakin' Race didn't approve of the methods, and he's as old school as it gets.

Shawn Michaels, William Regal, etc., ran wrestling schools, and you don't hear these type of complaints about them.

This is about Bill DeMott and his own insecurities and anger. It seems so obvious to me. 

It's just like Batista talking about the dude who ran the Power Plant in WCW. I don't think he had these type of allegations, but he was a dude who talked a shitload of shit, and just seemed to have a massive chip on his shoulder. Batista got nothing out of that, yet got a lot out of being trained by Afa. No one can dispute that Batista has made quite a career for himself.

So this stupid bs about "that's what you need to make it" is just that. BS. And it's perpetuated often by dudes who themselves never really made it, and are taking out their anger on new prospects who very well COULD make it.

The fact that these complaints were around when DeMott worked down south, and the fact that wrestlers vastly preferred working for OVW (which actually did get good results)...yet they still hired DeMott, says a lot about the blinders that the higher ups have on. 

It's another reason why the praise for NXT's system is overstated. They find good talent, good for them. But the territory & independent scene is much better at _producing_ talent.

The fact that someone as talented as Rollins, who was already a star in ROH, had to listen to doofuses like DeMott act like they know shit better than he does, is just infuriating.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/vendetta-pro-radio/2015/03/05/vendetta-pro-radio--3415-w-austin-draven-pt-ii



> "WWE's investigation into my claims allowed the accused Bill Demott to interrogate me in his office...where he kept a gun." This is only part of Judas's response to WWE's claim that they provided a full investigation of Bill Demott after Judas wrote a Human Resources complaint. Here is the url to the entire interview:
> 
> Here is the bullet points of what Judas states:
> 
> He claims to have emails from talent relations that prove they did not do a full investigation-
> 
> Talent relations wrote to him that, "the talent he named corresponded to a bottom five list to be fired." This seemed to coincidental to be true and if they(the talent) wanted to tell their story to call them(talent relations) becausee, "thats what real men do"-
> 
> Talent relations betrayed Judas's trust and told Coach Bill Demott of his letter-
> 
> Coach Demott interrogated Judas in his office, where Judas claims, that he held a gun inside his desk that talent such as Konnor and Russev had also previously seen-
> 
> Judas being alone with the man he claimed was the bully, denied Bill Demotts questions in fear of his life-
> 
> This denial led talent relations to drop the investigation into his account as they felt he was not speaking the truth to both sides-
> 
> Judas claims that telling Bill Demott he sent documents to get him fired could have led Bill to hurt him, maybe even snap and use the gun. Judas was frightened and felt completely alone in the matter-
> 
> Judas claims that only a handful of talent was called about the matter and afraid to come forward because their careers depended on silence-
> 
> No talent has once denied that any of Judas's claims are true-
> 
> Judas claims that after his first rushed surgery a talent meeting was held with Bill Demott and talent relations and they asked anyone with a problem to stand up. Only Paige stood up to complain about harassment from the strength coach-
> 
> Judas Claims the month after Bill found out about his human resources letter was complete hell-
> 
> Bill Demott stopped talent from riding to shows with Judas-
> 
> Bill Demott began to use "Judas's HR letter" as a punchline with talent at practice-
> 
> Demott called Judas a Pussy for writing this complaint-
> 
> Judas claims to be very offended by the continual use of anti-gay language by Coach Bill Demott-
> 
> He claimed that he was pitched as a member of the Wyatt family by Dusty Rhodes but Bill allegedly said "Judas was too gay for that spot"-
> 
> Judas then was rushed into two hip surgeries without being given a full medical investigation-
> 
> Judas was then paid to live in Los Angeles and rehab for almost 2 years and could not speak out for fear of losing his healthcare-
> 
> Judas was on the verge of early retirement based on WWE medical's opinions but went to his own doctor and received a spinal MRI-
> 
> This separate doctor told Judas that he had a herniated disc causing symptoms in his hip-
> 
> Judas attempted to take this MRI to WWE lawyers but they wanted nothing to do with it-
> 
> Judas parted ways with company this past fall and began his own rehab on his back-
> 
> Now Judas claims he is 100 percent healthy and has a second chance at wrestling, and wants to help future talent avoid the pitfalls that he went through-
> 
> Judas Implores WWE and talent to speak up against the ongoing injustices of Bill Demott. Saying "Silence makes losers of us all"-


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Echlius said:


> Maybe theres an obvious reason or its just a sports thing in general, i'm not really the sport type, but i dont understand what it is about wrestlings training where you'll read about how gruelling and difficult it is, or how the trainers where essentially assholes but its okay, its just the old school way, so its fine?
> 
> I just dont get it, i'm not saying i dont see why they should work so hard, thats obvious, but what i dont get is the asshole attitudes or making it so difficult behind what is essentially a fake competitive sport.
> 
> Hard work and training are a given, teaching someone how to work a match etc, yeah it should be difficult and such like anything else but i just dont understand the boot camp discipline approach to it all when at the end of the day its about teaching people to entertain and make money, not win a real fight.


Pro wrestling is inherently very negative;there is a LOT of stupid horrible shit that goes down that shouldn't, but few if anyone in the business does anything about it because it'll make them lose work and they face insurmountable opposition.

Its a terrible business to get into if you've got a mind for human rights, good manners, and optimism. Thats shit, and it needs to change;but you literally have an entire industry stopping you from doing it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The plot thickens


----------



## wildpegasus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Decency said:


> Eh Probably not bad for business.


 Deceny, who is the Lady in your avatar pic?


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE won't fire an asshole like Bill Demott unless he actually breaks someone's neck or he kills them.


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



RyanPelley said:


> Hmm... Lance Storm makes sense of things. Hell, just make him head trainer. He wouldn't make people stink face each other. He'd be serious for a minute.


Jokes aside, I think Storm would be a phenomenal head trainer. His school has a great reputation, and he obviously has a wealth of knowledge to pass onto his students. The way he spoke about training seemed like a much better environment than the Centre currently being run by Demott.

Edit: In response to LilOlMe, I'm not trying to ignore any of the allegations towards Demott or really defend him. I'm not trying to say "lol just toughen up you nerds", either. All I'm saying is that certain things may have been blown out of proportion, exaggerated, or taken the wrong way. Certain accusations (once again, naked-stinkface) seem downright malicious to me, and it's obviously the work of a fatass never-was with a shitty drill instructor attitude. That being said, I'm also willing to believe that Demott isn't in fact the antichrist or whatever.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Surprised the WWE doesn't do anything with all the anti bullying stuff. Everyone knows the wrestlers, especially back in the day would go through a lot of shit, but not like this, at least not if you were just following directions.


----------



## Prophet

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

I was just watching the 03 royal rumble yesterday and Demott basically came down and slapped everyone then got eliminated.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rick_James said:


> Surprised the WWE doesn't do anything with all the anti bullying stuff. Everyone knows the wrestlers, especially back in the day would go through a lot of shit, but not like this, at least not if you were just following directions.


WWE´s anti-bullying campaign is the equivalent of North Korea leading a Human Rights movement.


----------



## Solf

>mfw when I see people defending this sad excuse of an human being

Worst part is, I'm not even surprised.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Prophet said:


> I was just watching the 03 royal rumble yesterday and Demott basically came down and slapped everyone then got eliminated.


Thats how it should be in real life as well, he slapped people around, should be eliminated from his job!


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Fuck just hire Bret as head trainer.

Simple!


----------



## just1988

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

*TL;DR

I've seen a lot from Joey Ryan on Twitter, thought it was strange and outta nowhere. Hopefully Bauer and Pollock cover it this week on their show. They're great at analysing stuff from a real world perspective and getting out of the wrestling bubble. Although they can be sycophants when it comes to people they're working with, such as JR.*


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Caleb Crotchshot said:


> Fuck just hire Bret as head trainer.
> 
> Simple!


In theory it sounds great but I don't think Bret is anywhere near motivated enough to do a job like that, people often forget the multiple tragedies he has faced in 16 years alone and when he speaks these days it's almost like he is bipolar, I don't think the job would suit him or WWE.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Ruiner87 said:


> Lance Storm spoke about this issue on Figure Four Daily with Bryan Alvarez, and he offered a little bit of insight (this is in stark contrast to Jericho, who just ran his mouth and tweeted like a dickhead). Wrestling is a tough business, and you need to be tough if you want to last for any significant amount of time. You need to actually get hurt in the ring, because otherwise you'll have no idea how to sell. Crass and offensive language was the norm for a long time, because crass and offensive language is the kind used by people that: #1 Want to get punched in the face for a living, and #2 Don't really have any long term plans other than, "I want to make a lot of money and retire by age 40".
> 
> Some of the things listed in the original post and various ribs and lessons that have been performed and taught for a very long time. Kicking the bottom rope into a student's face, for instance, is supposed to teach them situational awareness. Your face should never be that close to the bottom rope, because it's dangerous, as evidence by the fact that you were given a split lip by the damn thing. If it happens once, you don't let it happen again. Other stuff, like getting hit in the head while you're dizzy, Lance put down to just being how people interpret stuff (I think Demott is an asshole, so he was being malicious when he hit my injured arm. As opposed to him being potentially ignorant). In pro wrestling, you need to know what to do in a real fight, because there's always the chance that somebody could shoot on you, or start taking liberties in the ring, and you need to know how to react. The recent incident at Japan's STARDOM (the top Women's promotion) is proof of this. Yasukawa got shot on, ended up with her orbital bone being destroyed and her nose being broken.
> 
> That being said, Lance openly admits that he wasn't there at the time, and he admits that there's totally a chance that these actions were malicious in nature. Things such as the naked-Stinkface point towards this, although I think certain things were blown way out of proportion by talent, and are just things you need to put up with, or at least did in the past (these trainers all broke into the business when it was much tougher, remember).
> 
> tl;dr Some of the stuff happens because you need to be tough in this business. Other stuff that Demott has been accused of actually IS weird and malicious.


This does put it into perspective I never got. Nice to see someone in wrestling go beyond "you aren't in the business, you don't understand". Still think that some trainers are just dicks because they can hide behind the above Storm is mentioning to compensate not getting enough love as a kid. 

But this does put it into some perspective.


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Dan Pratt said:


> This does put it into perspective I never got. Nice to see someone in wrestling go beyond "you aren't in the business, you don't understand". Still think that some trainers are just dicks because they can hide behind the above Storm is mentioning to compensate not getting enough love as a kid.
> 
> But this does put it into some perspective.


I agree that it can be used as a shield to hide behind when you are legitimately taking liberties with younger wrestlers, or treating them badly. I think that the Demott case isn't black and white, and that while he is very likely doing some bad stuff, other things listed are just how wrestling works. If you can't handle the trainer calling you a ******, I wonder how you would handle it when hundreds of fans are screaming the same thing at you.

And you are right. It's nice that someone was willing to speak about it beyond "HAHA I GOT STRETCHED AT THE HART TRAINING CAMP YOU FUCKING MARKS" ala. Jericho


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Went to my stepfather and gave him the rundown of the DeMott issue.

Note- stepfather is an Army and Army Reserve veteran who spent 20+ years in the service and was an E6 Staff Sergeant. 

Basically, he said DeMott's an asshole and a bully. Those actions he's done are NOT anything like what happens in the Army and there's no comparison to be made there as far as soldiers go. His opinion is that DeMott is taking out aggression on the new kids because he's got self-deprecation over not having as successful a career in the ring compared to his peers. He's only picking on people he can afford to pick on, as people with the safety to stand up to him are exempt from his harassment, and you'd never catch him doing this to someone more capable. That in the military, if you ask someone to do something, its something that you would do yourself if need be. That isn't happening here.

He said that everything that you're asked to do/perform in life is fine as long as you follow three main tenets-

1. You're not asked to hurt yourself unnecessarily(getting body slammed is fine, getting forced to land on your head from a bodyslam is not)

2. You're not undermined, disgraced, or degraded(being called a clown is fine, being called a n***** or f****t is not)

3. You're not asked to perform something unethical

All of which he says DeMott has been reported to do.

He believes that someone should have the balls to stand up to him, but then I let him know about the fear of DeMott's actions, the fear of being let go by management, and the ignorance and sweeping under the rug by the WWE, and he had no answer as to a solution. 

He just said he would absolutely never let that happen to himself.


----------



## L.I.O.

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

WWE really has shot themselves in the foot with this whole Be A Star crap. There's so much shady shit that goes behind the scenes and DeMott is in the front waving the baton. He makes this company looking bad with his training regimen. Stop defending this douche and fire him.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



L.I.O. said:


> WWE really has shot themselves in the foot with this whole Be A Star crap. There's so much shady shit that goes behind the scenes and DeMott is in the front waving the baton. He makes this company looking bad with his training regimen. Stop defending this douche and fire him.


The fact that DeMott is excused for stuff likes this gives more credence to the idea that Be A Star and similar campaigns by WWE are just for positive PR and are not genuine as far as actually accomplishing what the proposed goal is.

Even the people the company tries to promote as "good guys" are suspect.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bill Demott is a bully.
Hornswoggle is a bully according to Tyrus (formally known as Brodus Clay).

Who else is a bully?


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Loader230 said:


> Why demott be bullying my man Enzo though? This shit is terrible to read.


I am not sure how true that is, I have heard Enzo on the Chad Dukes show and he talks the world of Bill Demott. He claims he has been such a great mentor for him.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Hell, Zack Ryder on the ass-in-face end of the naked stink face is probably reason he's still employed.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

He was jacking off to Eva Marie bigtime and gave her special treatment despite her stinking up the ring!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



L.I.O. said:


> WWE really has shot themselves in the foot with this whole Be A Star crap. There's so much shady shit that goes behind the scenes and DeMott is in the front waving the baton. He makes this company looking bad with his training regimen. Stop defending this douche and fire him.


They ain't firing him unless this really blows up in the mainstream media and they basically have no choice, they've already blown it off with this "we did a full investigation *cough*NOTHING TO SEE HERE, MOVE ALONG*cough*" statement. Is it any wonder why he's the head trainer? Look at who's running the company, the guy who mocked JR's bells palsy on camera, pulled stuff out of his ass on live tv when JR had just gone through surgery for colon cancer, and the guy who made people go on tv and LITERALLY kiss his fucking ass. 

Garbage in, garbage out. If the owner is a fucking dick, it's no surprise his head trainer is a fucking dick, his producer is a fucking bucky beaver dick, and various other staff members are fucking dicks.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Eat The Witch said:


> I am not sure how true that is, I have heard Enzo on the Chad Dukes show and he talks the world of Bill Demott. He claims he has been such a great mentor for him.


Enzo has to or he won't get promoted to the main roster. They're afraid of losing their positions, or so the stories go.

Did Rusev complain about DeMott aggravating his injuries by harassing him and trying to take off his jersey or whatever he was wearing, or did someone else bring that up?


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Loader230 said:


> Why demott be bullying my man Enzo though? This shit is terrible to read.





LPPrince said:


> Did Rusev complain about DeMott aggravating his injuries by harassing him and trying to take off his jersey or whatever he was wearing, or did someone else bring that up?


this is all news to me. It kind of makes me laugh that bill Demott who was nothing more than a jobber with a shitty name is now teaching up coming talent. The most impressive thing I have seen that dude do in the ring was a moonsult, which come on Vader did it too so I can say Demotts was that impressive.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They ain't firing him unless this really blows up in the mainstream media and they basically have no choice, they've already blown it off with this "we did a full investigation *cough*NOTHING TO SEE HERE, MOVE ALONG*cough*" statement.


We wont hear anything from it again, until new allegations arrive in 1/2 years, WWE already paid off TMZ or threatened them with a lawsuit if they reported on it because there is nothing being reported about it. If i was the biggest paparazzi website in the world and i heard about these allegations in such a huge company, i would report on it asap!


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Tommy Dreamer responded:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-dreamer-comments-on-bill-demott-accusations/



> *"I ran the WWE developmental center, I ran OVW, and I ran Deep South. I like to say that wrestling training is different. When I was trained by Johnny Rodz, I was stretched in holds to the point of crying. I remember sometimes driving back on the BQE, and my hands were literally shaking, because I was stretched. I was pushed to a peak physically. With that being said, that is training. I think there could be some merit, but it doesn't help that these accusations are coming from ex-talent. Because then it looks like its sour grapes. It would have to come from someone, and no one would speak up, if they are current talent or just walked away. I walked away from the WWE because I was not happy. I was not happy, not happy because of something that anybody did to me. I just wasn't happy at my job, so then I walked away.
> 
> "Training is hard. This business is very, very hard. I have my own wrestling school. I don't believe in going in and beating people up, but Bubba Ray and Lance Storm have schools as well, and they will look at it and say 'if some of these people were actually in a real fight, or beat up, they would learn how to sell.' When I was there, I had one problem with the WWE developmental center. I went down there and kicked everyone out. I said 'guys, gals, I hired each and every one of you. I need to know if something is wrong so I can fix if for you. If you don't want to tell me, you can tell me privately.' I handed every single one of them, all sixty of them clipboards with my hotel and you can meet me privately. Not one person stepped up. If there was a problem I had with Bill DeMott, or any of my trainers, I would go to my boss, who would then go to Vince McMahon.
> 
> "When I did have a problem with Bill, I said let's put a video camera in there. They said 'ok, no problem.' I never had a problem with Bill personally or professionally, and I do think he is a good trainer. Not all coaches like their players. I've seen on Twitter people stick up for Bill, and I have seen people not stick up for Bill. Everybody's situation is different. If there were homophobic slurs, then yes that has to be addressed. I know that when he worked for me, everything that I asked, he did. I had a problem where someone brought up racism. I said 'hey let me hear it.' Then no one said anything. I was willing to help you. There were no ramifications, no ramifications whatsoever. Let me cure this problem, then there would have been no problems."*


He has some good points, yes, train them during training, train them hard, i agree on that, take them to the limit of their physical ability. The rope situation is understandable seeing being close to the ropes is dangerous, but homophobic slurs, slapping, kicking people, wishing they died and such is not something that should happen and should not be looked away from.

He might be bullying and thinking he is toughing people up, but if you hear people screaming in the crowds they hate you (calling wrestlers a ****** and wishing death on them gets you kicked out of the venue btw) that won't do much to you as a wrestler as you know they are just doing it provoke you in reacting to it.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



> It would have to come from someone, and no one would speak up, if they are current talent or just walked away.


Uh, no. The two wrestlers wrote the letters WHILE they were with the WWE.

The WWE then totally betrayed their confidence, and told DeMott about the letters.

But anyway, that blows a hole in that little theory. And with all the shit ex-wrestlers get for talking, what on Earth does he think would happen (and HAPPENED) to current wrestlers for talking?

Such dumb defenses and deflections.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Also, lol at him being shocked that no one would talk to him privately. Like I said, we saw what happened with stuff that was supposed to be handled privately.

Btw, I had a relative who was supposed to give a private review of her boss, and she had negative thoughts, but was too afraid to say so, because she (and probably everyone) feared that it wouldn't remain so private.

Is this guy living in a realistic world or what?

A lot of times you're able to tell who's talking about you anyway, by them citing specific incidents. If those incidents get back to the boss, it's usually obvious which employee is talking.

So now we know all of the allegations anyway, so what's Dreamer's point? Should we just sidestep them?

Maybe Dreamer's defending himself for not doing more, I don't know. But if that's not the point of the article, then his comments are pointless.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Demott strikes me as one of those people who thinks his contributions to the wrestling world are bigger than they actually are.

I call it Shane Douglas Disease.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Yeah hes a bum.


----------



## exile123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Demott's douchebaggery has reached catastrophic levels. He deserves to be future endeavored.



Loader230 said:


> Why demott be bullying my man Enzo though? This shit is terrible to read.


I bet he wouldn't pull that shit with Steen. :lol


----------



## exile123

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Eat The Witch said:


> I am not sure how true that is, I have heard Enzo on the Chad Dukes show and he talks the world of Bill Demott. He claims he has been such a great mentor for him.


What do you expect him to say in public? That Demott is a docuhebag? Yeah talking shit about people in charge at WWE always works out well for employees.... lol


----------



## RomanRS-ONE

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Bill Demott is a world traveled vet, locker room leader and a wCw legend, like Jericho said, if the pussies cant take it, get the fuck out of the business

I'll leave these here:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Rick_James said:


> Surprised the WWE doesn't do anything with all the anti bullying stuff. Everyone knows the wrestlers, especially back in the day would go through a lot of shit, but not like this, at least not if you were just following directions.


It just proves beyond the shadow of a doubt that their campaigns are PR bullshit. 

That's not to say that the talent doesn't get anything out of the experience because I'm sure they do, but let's face it, from a business stand point it's done to look good/professional in the public eye. 

The fact that they don't address this is far more troublesome. 
I can understand their reluctance to actually fire this guy over these allegations from ex-talent. But a suspension while an investigation is carried out would surely make sense. Do they NOT have a backup trainer? Is DeMott really that good of a trainer? Because NEWSFLASH you can train people to wrestle without being an asshole! 

Bret Hart was mentioned. He came out of one of the most renowned 'institutions', The Hart Dungeon, yet I fully believe he wouldn't treat a modern day training camp like that. It's just a different time. 

Someone should tell this to DeMott, not like he'd listen. I really think he should be fired. If this news riled up their top shareholders, you bet your ass DeMott would be on the chopping block sooner than later. 

I have no problem believing these allegations to be fact considering we're talking about a guy who was caricaturized as an asshole in a VIDEO GAME! If they don't fire DeMott, I at least hope they make next years NXT mode even more realistic with DeMott's homophobic slurs and endless bump tests! 

Something like:
_"C'mon F*****, 25 more bumps to go! You gonna cry to H.R.!? Waaaaahh!"_
*PRESS △ and X REPEATEDLY TO BUMP!*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



crazyrvd123 said:


> I come from both sides on this because I coach sports myself.
> 
> On one hand, Bill may be a great coach and ripping on his wrestling ability doesnt really work because most great coaches in sports were not great players. They were more likely one of the last guys on the bench.
> 
> Also you need to let your coaches coach and if you dont allow them to get angry or be tough on the people they are coaching you are doing a disservice to your students.
> 
> On the other hand, what Bill is doing is just plain using his position of power to bully these kids. The number 1 thing a coach should do is act in the best interest of the guys he is coaching. Some guys need one type and some need another.
> 
> Remove the bullying and the sick fantasies it sounds like he makes the wrestlers act out, I would fire him for the simple fact he clearly cannot tailor his training methods to different personalities.
> 
> I would have never found some of the best players I ever coached if I did not change how I tried to get them to respond or learn.


I get the part about the best coaches may not be the best player. That's fine. That was really just a joke.

Do those best coaches say racist things and make them scrimmage a game of hoops in the nude? You know, to get what it's like to have fans against them in a hostile, uncomfortable environment. 

Two years ago, a coach was fired for throwing a ball at a player. There's the case of Mike Leach at Texas Tech. I'm sure you're familiar with Bob Knight. That stuff just isn't tolerated anymore.

Most of my post was about how the corporate structure doesn't allow any of that, not questioning his coaching abilities.

You're right, though. Sometimes good coaches have the ability to hold court no matter the audience.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



> Just days after the likes of EC3, Trent Baretta, Briley Pierce, Judas Devil and several others spoke out about Bill Demott's bullying tactics and racial and sexual slurs, another name has shared a story.
> 
> Pro wrestler Terra Callaway shared a story on her Twitter account about DeMott harassing a wrestler of middle eastern descent while at a seminar years ago.
> 
> "As someone who has been bullied my entire childhood and even more so now as an adult, I stand behind those who do something about it.
> 
> At a training seminar, where students paid $100 a person to be in the ring & learn, I witnessed DeMott call a Middle Eastern trainee "Aladdin", "terrorist", and "fat f-ck" multiple times. During a bump drill that was nowhere near safe for a green trainee to be doing, he just embarrassed and humiliated him. When anyone else did the drill correctly, he'd turn to this guy and just bash him. When I did the drill, he said "Look, even the girl can bump better than the terrorist!". This continued to the end of the session where he told everyone good job, except this guy, and told him to "f-cking quit and go back to building bombs." It was completely uncalled for and made everyone uncomfortable.
> 
> This guy spent his hard earned money to learn from someone, to get better only to be told to quit and have all these names and insults thrown at him. I have been, and continue to be bullied and I cannot just keep quiet when the world is finally trying to do something about it. To fix it. To save lives.
> 
> Even with me, he screamed at me from across the venue asking why I was not in the seminar. I arrived 30 min before it was scheduled to end and at the time did not have the funds. He continued to yell from across the venue at me as if I had done something wrong but I got in there for the last bit and did it without warming up, without stretching, just so I wouldn't continue to be shouted at for no reason at all. It's just sad that this is what people have come to. That's all I have to say. This was all like 5-6 years ago, before I had ever stepped foot in a ring to wrestle. It was a long time ago, but some things never change."
> 
> The 24-year old Callaway has wrestled professionally since 2010, including for LuchaPro and Vegas Championship Wrestling.


JESUS.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

EC3 sucks, I've never understood the trolling for him on the internet, imo he is worse than Magnus. I saw Bill on Tough Enough and he looked kinda old school and kinda of a good hearted bully in the sense that he tests your mental toughness, because the wrestling business takes much more than talent in order to achieve success. I don't know, but if I had to guess these guys are just a product of today's overly politically correct world where anything minimal can be constituted as racism, discrmination, yet the shooting of unarmed minorities by police officers is so very well overlooked, ironically. To me, they just come across as a bunch of pussies who weren't tough enough to hang in the big leagues. 

Who knows? Maybe Bill Demott is an asshole, but maybe his method works and makes him a great teacher. Regardless I think these complainers are the product of a lesser generation(to which I sadly belong to, therefore I have witnessed with my very own eyes) whom cling to privelege, and social structures as their safety blanket, but couldn't survive in the world of our forefathers. Hiro Matsuda broke Hulk Hogan's ankle, and he came back, in today's generation some guy would instead cry like a bitch and sue. Verne Gagne's camps were sarcastically compared to death marches by some because of how intense they were, today's generation would complain of exhaustion and unsuitable working conditions. Forgive me if I sound like an old man, but to me they just sound like some ungrateful bastards.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

The cursing and stuff is cool but racial slurs are ott imo


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

"That's how they used to do it" isn't a viable excuse for doing anything. If you can make it better, make it better.

In my job (where we have potentially biological, chemical, and physical hazards daily), I've heard stories that previous generations used to smoke in the same room as flammable chemicals.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



> Just days after the likes of EC3, Trent Baretta, Briley Pierce, Judas Devil and several others spoke out about Bill Demott's bullying tactics and racial and sexual slurs, another name has shared a story.
> 
> Pro wrestler Terra Callaway shared a story on her Twitter account about DeMott harassing a wrestler of middle eastern descent while at a seminar years ago.
> 
> A transcript of Callaway's tweets, compiled by Reddit user CrystalFissure is below:
> 
> "As someone who has been bullied my entire childhood and even more so now as an adult, I stand behind those who do something about it.
> 
> At a training seminar, where students paid $100 a person to be in the ring & learn, I witnessed DeMott call a Middle Eastern trainee "Aladdin", "terrorist", and "fat f-ck" multiple times. During a bump drill that was nowhere near safe for a green trainee to be doing, he just embarrassed and humiliated him. When anyone else did the drill correctly, he'd turn to this guy and just bash him. When I did the drill, he said "Look, even the girl can bump better than the terrorist!". This continued to the end of the session where he told everyone good job, except this guy, and told him to "f-cking quit and go back to building bombs." It was completely uncalled for and made everyone uncomfortable.
> 
> This guy spent his hard earned money to learn from someone, to get better only to be told to quit and have all these names and insults thrown at him. I have been, and continue to be bullied and I cannot just keep quiet when the world is finally trying to do something about it. To fix it. To save lives.
> 
> Even with me, he screamed at me from across the venue asking why I was not in the seminar. I arrived 30 min before it was scheduled to end and at the time did not have the funds. He continued to yell from across the venue at me as if I had done something wrong but I got in there for the last bit and did it without warming up, without stretching, just so I wouldn't continue to be shouted at for no reason at all. It's just sad that this is what people have come to. That's all I have to say. This was all like 5-6 years ago, before I had ever stepped foot in a ring to wrestle. It was a long time ago, but some things never change."
> 
> The 24-year old Callaway has wrestled professionally since 2010, including for LuchaPro and Vegas Championship Wrestling.


What a pathetic piece of shit. WWE should fire him but let's be honest here, they kept Patterson for years and he was 100x worst.

BTW DeMott calling someone a "fat fuck" :maury


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

This great news. Now we don't have to tweet anymore, just patiently wait till ISIS books DeMott in a Ring of Fire match.:draper2


----------



## just1988

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

*How does this guy STILL have a job? He must know where the bodies are buried.*


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

If this is true, wow. What the actual hell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

*DeMott* hopefully to be *DeMoted* sooner rather than later.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

People are too soft these days. It's fucking pro wrestling, not ballet. I remember Vader recalling fondly having his wrestling trainer shove him into a port-a-potty and dunking his head in the bowl. Guys tell stories of Stu Hart stretching them to the point that they cried. This stuff is how they weed out the guys that aren't tough enough to be there. You deal with the hazing and earn everyone's respect. That's all there is to it. 

JK, I wanted to know what it felt like to be Chris Jericho. Fuck Bill Demott


----------



## NXT83

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Bill DeMott calling someone a "Fat fuck"?? Pot kettle black comes to mind.
He's lucky none of the trainees have never decked him if that's the way he talks to them.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



IDONTSHIV said:


> *DeMott* hopefully to be *DeMoted* sooner rather than later.


Give credit to the person you stole that from, Townes van Zandt.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

I guess nobody told him to Be a Star


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Tangerine said:


> Give credit to the person you stole that from, Townes van Zandt.


Seriously, if he said that, I never saw it. It isnt that hard to come by. But if he did, then I acknowledge it. (Y)


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Surely his future is inevitably not in the WWE?


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Is Vince or Trips ever gonna fire this piece of shit?


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

They need guys like this weed out the pussies and earn respect tough love.


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



TehMonkeyMan said:


> I guess nobody told him to Be a Star


Just tweeted him this: 

Jarryd Hackett ‏@jhack97 5m5 seconds ago
Hey @ billdemott be a star! @WWE #BeAStar


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



heizenberg the G said:


> They need guys like this weed out the pussies and earn respect tough love.


I agree with this but from all reports DeMott takes things much too far. There's a difference between tough love & bullying


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



AussieBoy97 said:


> Just tweeted him this:
> 
> Jarryd Hackett ‏@jhack97 5m5 seconds ago
> Hey @ billdemott be a star! @WWE #BeAStar


Nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Cobalt said:


> Surely his future is inevitably not in the WWE?


I dont see how this guy hasnt been future endeavored yet. There must be some reason why WWE doesnt believe the stories.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont see how this guy hasnt been future endeavored yet. There must be some reason why WWE doesnt believe the stories.


The whole place is a shambles right now tbh.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

For all the people asking for him to be fired, there's no point. WWE is trash and it surrounds itself with trash and trash is putting it lightly.


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont see how this guy hasnt been future endeavored yet. There must be some reason why WWE doesnt believe the stories.


Maybe they do? Could be DeMott is a protected species, might be a kiss ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

This stuff with Bill Demott is no laughing matter its not even humorous


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



AussieBoy97 said:


> Maybe they do? Could be DeMott is a protected species, might be a kiss ass.


You would think they would pull him from his duties and investigate the allegations. They are a publicly traded company and I cant imagine they like the negative publicity surrounding this story.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont see how this guy hasnt been future endeavored yet. There must be some reason why WWE doesnt believe the stories.


Not sure why, he is a shitty trainer and he was never a good wrestler.
Just make Regal head trainer.


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Remember punk saying "you know this whole anti-bullying campaign we do..." then got off, I wish we heard the rest of it


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Bill Demott calling someone fat, thats very hugh morrus.


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Can this fat useless turd just get fired already?


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Can they fire Dunn too? He sexually harasses women.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Seriously, if he said that, I never saw it. It isnt that hard to come by. But if he did, then I acknowledge it. (Y)


Most funny things have already been said by me. Just to be safe, you're to credit me at the end of all of your posts containing anything that could be construed as a joke.

**the humor contained in this post is the intellectual property of Townes Van Zandt. I do not claim this work as my own and surrender all profits gained from this post to the household of Townes Van Zandt.**


----------



## A New Day

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Isn't it funny how all these ''stories'' are from released talent? 
And not just any released talent, but struggling released talent who are making no money on the indies? 

I don't see Hero, Sydal, Cage, Taryn, Zeke etc. complaining about him. 

These nobodies making up shit are just trying to keep their name relevant and get more bookings.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



A New Day said:


> Isn't it funny how all these ''stories'' are from released talent?
> And not just any released talent, but struggling released talent who are making no money on the indies?
> 
> I don't see Hero, Sydal, Cage, Taryn, Zeke etc. complaining about him.
> 
> These nobodies making up shit are just trying to keep their name relevant and get more bookings.


Imagine those that are making money not wanting to get fired by badmouthing people that their employer clearly loves! The nerve of some people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Most funny things have already been said by me. Just to be safe, you're to credit me at the end of all of your posts containing anything that could be construed as a joke.
> 
> **the humor contained in this post is the intellectual property of Townes Van Zandt. I do not claim this work as my own and surrender all profits gained from this post to the household of Townes Van Zandt.**


:lol
I will just leave a link to your page. You can have my first born if you deem it proper recompense.


----------



## Paigeology

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



StuckInHell4-Life said:


> Imagine those that are making money not wanting to get fired by badmouthing people that their employer clearly loves! The nerve of some people.


this 100%!

i really wish someone would deal with this bloke


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Bill Demott

-fat

-ugly

-C-level wrestler nobody knows outside the Internet

gotta vent your frustrations somehow.

I wish there was some WWE Trainee with the Attitude of Scott Steiner or Meng...dude would never bully anybody ever again.


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

my skin isn't thin but at the same time there are things that shouldn't be said to someone...picking on one guy and hurling racial slanders isn't professional at all

also im surprised nobody here has said the person is lying on Demott or calling sour grapes even doh the piece of shit has NUMEROUS stories dictating what a bully he is...actually never mind some idiot did, oh and obviously its released talent that would spill the beans, using common sense somebody employed isn't going to tell the truth out of fear of being fired\penalized moron


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Most funny things have already been said by me. Just to be safe, you're to credit me at the end of all of your posts containing anything that could be construed as a joke.
> 
> **the humor contained in this post is the intellectual property of Townes Van Zandt. I do not claim this work as my own and surrender all profits gained from this post to the household of Townes Van Zandt.**


to be fair what I said was much more humorous and had better irony.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Maybe he's mental preparing these wrestler's for tough crowds. Some of the stuff wrestlers get chanted at them or written about them on-line is very harsh. You need thick skin.


----------



## Foreveryoung87

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

With the stuff coming out about him and all the things we know about Pat it not only makes me side eye the company but anyone who is friends with them. Like Jericho and the Rock. They are suppose to be stand up guys surely they know about their sketchy behavior and heard what we hear.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

And WWE still employ this man?

:haha


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Remember punk saying "you know this whole anti-bullying campaign we do..." then got off, I wish we heard the rest of it


:heyman5 That's right... how did I forget this?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



BKendrickBestINTW said:


> I saw Bill on Tough Enough and he looked...


...the way they wanted him to look. Thats what television does. Don't EVER take what you see on TV as cold hard fact.


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

It's really quite simple; if there's any truth to these allegations, he needs to be fired ASAP.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> JESUS.


Yeah, fuck that racist shit. Calling people terrorists wasn't cool in 2001, and it still isn't in 2015. Get the fuck out of here with that shit.

Let me take a wild guess, he won't call Sami Zayn a terrorist A. because Sami's good in the ring and B. because he's a few shades lighter than what a racist finds sensible to scream at. But if he was just a wee bit more on the natural tan side, its fair game for DeMott! "Look at this terrorist's tights!"

Fuck's sake

Sack this motherfucker, please


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Why does this fat piece of shit still have a job? Can't they use Finlay or Malenko to be head trainer


----------



## Yato

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Vince probably thinks the accusations against Bill DeMott are people being bitter because they couldn't make it in the WWE. 

With some of the people they have on staff, it's odd that DeMott would be head trainer.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Remember punk saying "you know this whole anti-bullying campaign we do..." then got off, I wish we heard the rest of it


I think he DID get to follow that up in his next promo.

"Vince, you are one of the biggest bullies I have ever seen in my entire life, and YOU WILL APOLOGIZE" etc etc

I doubt he would've gone on about developmental given how long he'd been on the main roster at that point. You'd be more likely to hear about it from someone doing Punk's promo in NXT.


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

WF wants Bill Demott fired for calling someone a terrorist

Yet WF laughed it off when Flair called someone a n****r


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Ric Flair called Teddy Long the n word

#FireRicFlair


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Bossdude said:


> WF wants Bill Demott fired for calling someone a terrorist
> 
> Yet WF laughed it off when Flair called someone a n****r


You can't lump an entire group of people under one banner like that. I've never laughed about Flair calling someone that, and never would. That shit isn't okay no matter who does it.

Hell I dislike when the n word ends in an a. Its basically the same bullshit.

As for calling someone a terrorist, over the last 13-14 years after 9/11/01, people have been bullied, attacked, mugged, assaulted, brutalized, and even murdered just for having a brown skin tone and some facial hair, possibly wearing a head covering, or following the islamic religion or a religion misconstrued to be islamic(think hindi or sikh).

You know all those horror stories about what happened to african americans back in the day? All that racism people are uncomfortable to talk about? That shit happens TODAY to people who even LOOK middle eastern. Innocent people. And calling them terrorists is just the start of what opens up that nasty page in human history.

So yeah, its a big fucking deal when an employee of the "Don't Be A Bully, Be A Star" campaign running corporation is openly calling people terrorists like its nothing.

I wouldn't be surprised if he slipped in a few Bin Laden and Saddam references to these people too. Thats usually the second step.

Fuck this asshole.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Just curious: does anyone know of any accusations against DeMott from as recently as after the Judas alleged incidents?

Not as in someone came out more recently to report something that happened before that time period, but of incidents which are alleged to have happeend more recently than that?


----------



## KurtAngle26

These are adults. So what someone called you names. Boo fucking hoo


----------



## Twizman

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Fire this fool.

Reminds me of hearing how Ku Klux Klan Murdoch treated a young Ric Flair entering the business. Murdoch stabbed Flair right through his hand with a fork, for trying to take a french fry from a bowl he was eating from.

I don't care about tough love or if there is any correlation to the recent success of NXT. The amount of harm it causes is inexcusable. I remember back in high school I didn't make the first team squad for soccer (when I knew I was easily good enough), based on not being part of the boys club and quiet. My parents wrote a letter of complaint and next year that coach was gone.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Seems like WWE is still a carnival at heart. Its a joke.

They're trying to be less like a legitimate sporting event and more like The Ringling Bros. Barnum and Bailey Circus.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Bill DeMott must know some dark company secrets. He's got those brass rings.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



BKendrickBestINTW said:


> EC3 sucks, I've never understood the trolling for him on the internet, imo he is worse than Magnus. I saw Bill on Tough Enough and he looked kinda *old school and kinda of a good hearted bully* in the sense that he tests your mental toughness, because the wrestling business takes much more than talent in order to achieve success. I don't know, but if I had to guess these guys are just a product of today's overly politically correct world where anything minimal can be constituted as racism, discrmination, yet the shooting of unarmed minorities by police officers is so very well overlooked, ironically. To me, they just come across as a bunch of pussies who weren't tough enough to hang in the big leagues.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe Bill Demott is an asshole, but maybe his method works and makes him a great teacher. Regardless I think these complainers are the product of a lesser generation(to which I sadly belong to, therefore I have witnessed with my very own eyes) whom cling to privelege, and social structures as their safety blanket, but couldn't survive in the world of our forefathers. Hiro Matsuda broke Hulk Hogan's ankle, and he came back, in today's generation some guy would instead cry like a bitch and sue. Verne Gagne's camps were sarcastically compared to death marches by some because of how intense they were, today's generation would complain of exhaustion and unsuitable working conditions. Forgive me if I sound like an old man, but to me they just sound like some ungrateful bastards.


You're probably a pussy yourself.

But don't get offended, I'm just an old school & kind hearted bully.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



KurtAngle26 said:


> These are adults. So what someone called you names. Boo fucking hoo


There's a limit to whats acceptable. My E6 Staff Sergeant Army/Army Reserve Veteran stepfather said as much.

Call someone a clown, thats fine.

Calling someone a racial slur isn't.

Actually he has a real life story about that:

My stepfather had a soldier under his authority who thought that because he(the soldier) was black, he could get away with throwing around the n-word like it was going out of style.

So one day in front of everyone, my stepfather basically told the entirety of that soldier's peers to begin calling that soldier a *insert that word here*, since apparently thats what he wants to be called.

So they did. The soldier didn't like it. He got the point. And he stopped using that word reeeeeaaaal quick.

A real adult has respect for his fellow human beings. You show no respect by degrading someone by calling them any racial slur, no matter who its directed to.

Raise your standard of speech. Its 2015, we're not pigs. Humanity has no need to be so crass and low-brow.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Baffling the guy still has a job, but then again, it is WWE, so maybe it's not so baffling.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

I'm telling you people, Vince loves a bully. He seems to think it's the best way for people to learn. He probably thinks it's a form of 'tough love'. Guys like JBL and Hardcore Holly and I think maybe Benoit bullied rookies for years and Vince had to know about that.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I'm telling you people, Vince loves a bully. He seems to think it's the best way for people to learn. He probably thinks it's a form of 'tough love'. Guys like JBL and Hardcore Holly and I think maybe Benoit bullied rookies for years and Vince had to know about that.


Wasn't there a story of some young guy saying something insulting to Shawn Michaels and Chris Benoit forced him to do something like an insane number of a workout exercise and then forced him to do it again the next day when he hadn't recovered yet?

That story stuck with me.


----------



## Twizman

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I'm telling you people, Vince loves a bully. He seems to think it's the best way for people to learn. He probably thinks it's a form of 'tough love'. Guys like JBL and Hardcore Holly and I think maybe Benoit bullied rookies for years and Vince had to know about that.


Yup, I'm getting more of a impression that nothing will be done after reading further into the 'wrester's court' stories.

I believe this can be traced back to the roots of wrestling as a fraternity, and in carnival shows: http://www.tpwwforums.com/showthread.php?t=112975

McMahon seems to be a bully and oldschool guy so I'm not surprised that DeMott is still employed. This high school jock and boys club stuff is pathetic. Haha I just don't understand a lot of the human race. WWE seems like absolute hell.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



LPPrince said:


> Wasn't there a story of some young guy saying something insulting to Shawn Michaels and Chris Benoit forced him to do something like an insane number of a workout exercise and then forced him to do it again the next day when he hadn't recovered yet?
> 
> That story stuck with me.


I've heard that one. I've also heard a story where Justin Roberts was throwing out T-shirts to the crowd, and I think he was messing a few throws and some guys (I know Benoit was one of them) were offended by this for some stupid reason and went to his hotel room that night and started hazing him. They threatened him and then caused him to miss his flight (think they may have stole his passport). 

WWE can be a bully's dream job at times.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Twizman said:


> Yup, I'm getting more of a impression that nothing will be done after reading further into the 'wrester's court' stories.
> 
> I believe this can be traced back to the roots of wrestling as a fraternity, and in carnival shows: http://www.tpwwforums.com/showthread.php?t=112975
> 
> McMahon seems to be a bully and oldschool guy so I'm not surprised that DeMott is still employed. This high school jock and boys club stuff is pathetic. Haha I just don't understand a lot of the human race. WWE seems like absolute hell.


Thats cause it IS absolute hell. Its a company stuck in the old ways of the old days and its being left behind by modern people with higher standards.


----------



## Twizman

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



LPPrince said:


> Thats cause it IS absolute hell. Its a company stuck in the old ways of the old days and its being left behind by modern people with higher standards.


Haha I'm just stunned this behavior is still tolerated in 2015 a company as big as WWE...sad.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

At this rate if anything Vince will push him to the moon.

Bring him in as himself with this Sexist, racist gimmick and watch it take off.

If it becomes too much for fans and media fire him and blame it all on him.

Either that or i'd force him to slurp D Young's shlong if he wants to keep his job, that'll teach him.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Twizman said:


> Haha I'm just stunned this behavior is still tolerated in 2015 a company as big as WWE...sad.


It wouldn't be tolerated if someone with the money and pull sued WWE and brought all the negative baggage they have to mainstream media.

Thats what it would take, but that person or group suing them hasn't happened yet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



LPPrince said:


> Wasn't there a story of some young guy saying something insulting to Shawn Michaels and Chris Benoit forced him to do something like an insane number of a workout exercise and then forced him to do it again the next day when he hadn't recovered yet?
> 
> That story stuck with me.


Now to be fair, Benoit did the squats right along with him which cearly doesn't apply to this POS Demott.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Now to be fair, Benoit did the squats right along with him which cearly doesn't apply to this POS Demott.


See? THAT is true discipline.

My U.S.A veteran stepfather said as much. If you ask someone to do something in the military, it must be something you can and would do yourself.

Benoit did it correctly. DeMott does not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

It's a good thing WWE has this whole bullying thing going on.

:ti


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



ShowStopper said:


> It's a good thing WWE has this whole bullying thing going on.
> 
> :ti


They're creating or joining these campaigns like they're rabbits giving birth to their PLEASE LIKE US babies.

I can't take anything they say seriously anymore. Not because what they say is bad, but because I have no faith in them being genuine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573876678117687296


----------



## dictainabox

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



LPPrince said:


> See? THAT is true discipline.
> 
> My U.S.A veteran stepfather said as much. If you ask someone to do something in the military, it must be something you can and would do yourself.
> 
> Benoit did it correctly. DeMott does not.


I'm not sure using "Well, Chris Benoit would do it" works in any context. Just sayin.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



dictainabox said:


> I'm not sure using "Well, Chris Benoit would do it" works in any context. Just sayin.


It does work in this context. Chris Benoit is not defined by how he went out.

Here, we have an example of him disciplining someone who needed discipline and he did it the way you're supposed to.

That is an example to be set and followed. Doesn't matter who did it right, the important bit is that it was done RIGHT.

DeMott doesn't do it right, and thus he needs to learn how to do so.

Perhaps people should be referring to him by those racial slurs. Perhaps he needs to be dropped on his head from a body slam. Perhaps he should strip nude and get stink faced by someone.

Fact is, you shouldn't make someone do something you wouldn't do yourself. Thats not right.


----------



## dictainabox

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

No, I agree with the sentiment that Demott is a piece of shit and you shouldn't make others do something you wouldn't, I just wouldn't use Benoit as an example. And it's absolutely fair to use the murder of his wife and child as a big portion of how to define Chris Benoit.

Seems weird to villainize Demott and use Benoit as a shining example of anything. Fuck Chris Benoit.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

So most of the fans want Bill DeMott to be fired? 

That can only mean one thing: It wont happen. WWE never does what the fans want. They will keep him just to piss people off, Vince McMahon is a monster that feeds from the fans anger.


----------



## skypod

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

At the end of the day WWE are as transparent, hypocritical and self driven as any other corporation out there. But McDonald's doesn't have a fanbase like WWE does (atleast I hope not because how sad would that be?) and doesn't have big celebrity former workers speaking out on shoot interviews on the bad that's gone on.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



dictainabox said:


> No, I agree with the sentiment that Demott is a piece of shit and you shouldn't make others do something you wouldn't, I just wouldn't use Benoit as an example. And it's absolutely fair to use the murder of his wife and child as a big portion of how to define Chris Benoit.
> 
> Seems weird to villanice Demott and use Benoit as a shining example of anything. Fuck Chris Benoit.


Yeah, Benoit did something horrible. He also did something else right.

Am I supposed to shit on a person who did something horrible every chance I get even if they did somethings right? I'm commending the action of the person, not the person himself. Benoit is not being promoted or held up in high esteem for disciplining someone right;its the action being held up as the standard.

No one's gonna go to DeMott and say, "See? Be like Benoit. He was great."

What they should do is say, "See what Benoit did here? That is an example of the kind of discipline we expect from you. We want you to do *etc etc etc*, not do *etc etc etc*"


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Reptilian said:


> So most of the fans want Bill DeMott to be fired?
> 
> That can only mean one thing: It wont happen. WWE never does what the fans want. They will keep him just to piss people off, Vince McMahon is a monster that feeds from the fans anger.


Keep DeMott to spite people with a sense of ethics? Yeah, I'd believe WWE would do that.


----------



## dictainabox

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



LPPrince said:


> Yeah, Benoit did something horrible. He also did something else right.
> 
> Am I supposed to shit on a person who did something horrible every chance I get even if they did somethings right? I'm commending the action of the person, not the person himself. Benoit is not being promoted or held up in high esteem for disciplining someone right;its the action being held up as the standard.
> 
> No one's gonna go to DeMott and say, "See? Be like Benoit. He was great."
> 
> What they should do is say, "See what Benoit did here? That is an example of the kind of discipline we expect from you. We want you to do *etc etc etc*, not do *etc etc etc*"


No, I completely get the point, and it is a fair one. I just refuse to compliment Benoit or anything he did in any sort of way out of pure contempt for him as a human being. I freely acknowledge it isn't logical or even necessarily reasonable, but this is one of those circumstances where I divorce myself from thinking and just say "Fuck Chris Benoit." Because, seriously, fuck Chris Benoit.

Your point is well made, though.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Jesus Christ how is this SOB still employed? He must have some dirt on someone in management to get away with shit like this.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



dictainabox said:


> No, I completely get the point, and it is a fair one. I just refuse to compliment Benoit or anything he did in any sort of way out of pure contempt for him as a human being. I freely acknowledge it isn't logical or even necessarily reasonable, but this is one of those circumstances where I divorce myself from thinking and just say "Fuck Chris Benoit." Because, seriously, fuck Chris Benoit.
> 
> Your point is well made, though.


I can respect that. Fuck it, I'll rep you.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Seriously, with all these stories coming out, why does he continue to have a job? Is it really that hard to replace one WCW midcarder as a trainer with another? :draper2

All these accusations and claims make me think Bill is just bitter and angry that 'Hugh Morrus' wasn't the cash cow gimmick he thought it was gonna be for his career.


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

WWE tears WCW apart at every opportunity yet they hire this moron from Power Plant ? Replace him with someone who could actually inspire guys like Owens, Zayn, Balor, and Neville.


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



AussieBoy97 said:


> Is Vince or Trips ever gonna fire this piece of shit?


With WWE being this kid friendly a show, and focus on anti-bullying, I think things will change soon, with more and more people coming forward. I refuse to believe THIS many people have issues with non-hugh morris to make these serious allegations. Getting him fired wouldn't do anything for them career wise. 
ut


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

I would agree to a extent about being bullied make you stronger if the bullied person beat the fuck out of his bully, but big fucking problem if you destroy Bill DeMott ugly face you obviously gonna lose your chance at WWE.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

This entire company is on the verge of utter collapse from within.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

Reading this makes me wish that Bill DeMott was a trainer when Bad News Brown was starting out.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

Look at this crap WWE just send out:






How the fuck they got the balls to let her send this out during this DeMott issue. And they know they are in the wrong because they closed the comment section!


----------



## gl83

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



> First, please understand that it is of the utmost importance that I maintain my anonymity, and hopefully by the end of this you will understand why. I have told some of my story to a reporter, but it seems that unfortunately they were yet another outlet who has been told not to touch this story. Please bear with me as I've never used reddit before.
> 
> To be honest, I’m not really sure where to start. In developmental, Bill scared us so much that it made us ashamed and scared to speak up about anything. The abusive environment was so hard to operate within, but that fear is very hard to leave behind. The few people who have come forward have alluded to some of what I want to talk about, but understand that this is a harder story to tell.
> 
> The former divas who have spoken out against the instances of sexual harassment have been punished, up to and including being fired in a demonstration of the power Bill has. When our only female advocate in talent relations tried to speak up, she was removed from the position and sent to work in the office. Now that the conversation has been restarted, it’s been made known that she is no longer with the company. At any level, women who speak up for themselves are disposable. When rumors about their departures make it out, they’re immediately buried and become yesterday’s news, but believe me - it’s true.
> 
> One such instance that has been mentioned by Judas Devlin (Austin Matelson) is the complaint of harassment against Matt Wichlinkski, the current Strength and Conditioning coach. I have attached screencaps of one such photo that he posted alongside his WWE contract. When he was caught filming/taking photos of talent’s backsides, it was brought to their attention. Some of the male talent attempted to stick up for the developmental divas and help catch him in the act (again, the fear instilled into us made it very hard to say anything), but when it was presented to Bill it was made very clear that he was not going anywhere, and any further complaints would result in dismissal because there a million girls ready to step in and take our place. In all instances of complaining about sexual harassment (including those outside of this incident), women have been forced out of the company. After one of the talents’ dismissal, when we couldn’t figure out where she went, we were told “if you go over my head, ask HER how well that works.”
> 
> This isn’t to specifically go after Wichlinski, but rather to make sure that people understand that Bill DeMott is a problem, and everything else trickles down from there. It’s been made very clear, from the removal Rob McIntyre and to the firing of at least two divas (I won’t name names as theirs is their own story to tell, but if you’ve paid attention to rumors it’s very easy to put two and two together) to numerous male talents, some of whom will not come forward, that if you use your voice against Bill you will be removed. The day after Rob told all of us in a group setting that if we had any concerns about Bill we should call the office, he was fired.
> 
> The fact is that anyone who has spoken out, including myself, are only exposing what is the tip of the iceberg. Bill has been guilty of gay-shaming, physical, mental, and racial abuse for far too long, and something needs to come to light. The stories coming out are heartbreaking, but what’s worse is that we all knew about them. Bill would openly mock Judas during training sessions for writing and going above his head, and would encourage other “chosen” talent to do so as well. His patterns of abuse are well established, and I can only hope that more can come forward so people see that this isn’t just a vendetta from “bitter” wrestlers. Bill DeMott is a monster, and we need to start asking why he’s being protected when the evidence has been piling up against him for so long.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to listen to my story. Again, I can only hope this inspires more people to come forward. Hopefully I can provide more information in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...up/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


A post from the Strength coach on FB:


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Necramonium said:


> Look at this crap WWE just send out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck they got the balls to let her send this out during this DeMott issue. And they know they are in the wrong because they closed the comment section!


You know someone's a coward if they close the comment section on a video.


----------



## nkjimipink

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

What a pathetic, not piece of shit, but the whole pile of it.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*

He just announced that he's stepping down.


----------



## december_blue

*Bill DeMott Steps Down*

He just publicly stepped down on Twitter.



> I deny the recent allegations made about me, however, to avoid any embarrassment or damage to the WWE, I've decided to step down from my role effective immediately.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573925793857822720
Denies the allegations but steps down anyway. :haha

Yeah, he knows he's in deep shit. Would also love to hear Jericho's thoughts about this too.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



gl83 said:


> A post from the Strength coach on FB:


If the trainers are sexualizing the women and aren't taking them seriously, how the fuck are the female wrestlers ever gonna escape the tethering they have?

Set an example instead of being an expectation. Damn, man.

Pro wrestling in the United States needs a restructuring from the ground up.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573925793857822720
> Denies the allegations but steps down anyway. :haha


In other words, "I did it, but I'm not gonna admit I did it, peace out!"

THANK GOD


----------



## NastyYaffa

*"Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*

From reddit:


> First, please understand that it is of the utmost importance that I maintain my anonymity, and hopefully by the end of this you will understand why. I have told some of my story to a reporter, but it seems that unfortunately they were yet another outlet who has been told not to touch this story. Please bear with me as I've never used reddit before.
> 
> To be honest, I’m not really sure where to start. In developmental, Bill scared us so much that it made us ashamed and scared to speak up about anything. The abusive environment was so hard to operate within, but that fear is very hard to leave behind. The few people who have come forward have alluded to some of what I want to talk about, but understand that this is a harder story to tell.
> 
> The former divas who have spoken out against the instances of sexual harassment have been punished, up to and including being fired in a demonstration of the power Bill has. When our only female advocate in talent relations tried to speak up, she was removed from the position and sent to work in the office. Now that the conversation has been restarted, it’s been made known that she is no longer with the company. At any level, women who speak up for themselves are disposable. When rumors about their departures make it out, they’re immediately buried and become yesterday’s news, but believe me - it’s true.
> 
> One such instance that has been mentioned by Judas Devlin (Austin Matelson) is the complaint of harassment against Matt Wichlinkski, the current Strength and Conditioning coach. I have attached screencaps of one such photo that he posted alongside his WWE contract. When he was caught filming/taking photos of talent’s backsides, it was brought to their attention. Some of the male talent attempted to stick up for the developmental divas and help catch him in the act (again, the fear instilled into us made it very hard to say anything), but when it was presented to Bill it was made very clear that he was not going anywhere, and any further complaints would result in dismissal because there a million girls ready to step in and take our place. In all instances of complaining about sexual harassment (including those outside of this incident), women have been forced out of the company. After one of the talents’ dismissal, when we couldn’t figure out where she went, we were told “if you go over my head, ask HER how well that works.”
> 
> This isn’t to specifically go after Wichlinski, but rather to make sure that people understand that Bill DeMott is a problem, and everything else trickles down from there. It’s been made very clear, from the removal Rob McIntyre and to the firing of at least two divas (I won’t name names as theirs is their own story to tell, but if you’ve paid attention to rumors it’s very easy to put two and two together) to numerous male talents, some of whom will not come forward, that if you use your voice against Bill you will be removed. The day after Rob told all of us in a group setting that if we had any concerns about Bill we should call the office, he was fired.
> 
> The fact is that anyone who has spoken out, including myself, are only exposing what is the tip of the iceberg. Bill has been guilty of gay-shaming, physical, mental, and racial abuse for far too long, and something needs to come to light. The stories coming out are heartbreaking, but what’s worse is that we all knew about them. Bill would openly mock Judas during training sessions for writing and going above his head, and would encourage other “chosen” talent to do so as well. His patterns of abuse are well established, and I can only hope that more can come forward so people see that this isn’t just a vendetta from “bitter” wrestlers. Bill DeMott is a monster, and we need to start asking why he’s being protected when the evidence has been piling up against him for so long.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to listen to my story. Again, I can only hope this inspires more people to come forward. Hopefully I can provide more information in the future.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures


http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2y5iiv/bill_demott_and_sexual_harassment_coverup/


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*

About Damn Time


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

https://twitter.com/BillDeMott/status/573925793857822720

"I deny the recent allegations made about me, however, to avoid any embarrassment or damage to the WWE, I've decided to step down from my role effective immediately."

Guess people will be happy.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*

So he didn't do any of it but still fucks off... aight.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*

Embarrassment? The WWE is already embarrassing enough given all the shit that has happened in like the last 2 years.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*










Don't let the door hit ya on the way out Billy boy.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: #FireBillDemott*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573928283475214336


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Bill DeMott Steps Down*

Great day for pro-wrestling


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: "Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*

>Dope as fuck

Is this dude 12? :ti


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: #FireBillDemott*

:dance:dance:dance


----------



## december_blue

*Re: "Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*

Any thoughts on who will take his place? Do you think they'll keep it in house and promote one of the current trainers? Or do you think they'll hire from outside? Maybe bring back Dr. Tom.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Shame he didn't get knocked the fuck out before stepping down :dance


----------



## Chrome

*Re: "Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*



december_blue said:


> Any thoughts on who will take his place? Do you think they'll keep it in house and promote one of the current trainers? Or do you think they'll hire from outside? Maybe bring back Dr. Tom.


Personally, I'd pick DDP. Nice, professional guy who actually did SOMETHING in his career and he can use some of his yoga to train guys as well. If I'm Triple H, I'm giving him a call first.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: "Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*

Who will be the new head trainer in NXT?


----------



## Mr. I

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## Warden

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

They'll probably just promote one of the existing trainers to head. It also wouldn't surprise me if the Dudleyz were brought in to train in the really near future.


----------



## LilOlMe

On phone, so have a hard time quoting, but the female advocate the female reddit user is talking about, is Jane Geddes. The one who appears on Total Divas.

I was just reading in Meltzer's column that she was quietly let go.

Good to know that it appears that she was trying to stand up for the sexually harrassed. I was disgusted to see that a woman was head of talent relations, yet nothing was done about this.


----------



## DemBoy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

What a fucking asshole this guy is. "I totally didn't do anything you guys, but a lot of shit is hitting the fan lately and it will be a lot more embarrassing if they fire me, so bye bye." FUCK. THAT. GUY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance. Guy seemed like a real shitstain the way he treated some of these trainees.


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



>


Bill Demott's replacement


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Now if only we could light a fire amongst everyone in the business so they could air their grievances


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LilOlMe said:


> On phone, so have a hard time quoting, but the female advocate the female reddit user is talking about, is Jane Geddes. The one who appears on Total Divas.
> 
> I was just reading in Meltzer's column that she was quietly let go.
> 
> Good to know that it appears that she was trying to stand up for the sexually harrassed. I was disgusted to see that a woman was head of talent relations, yet nothing was done about this.


if she can prove she was let go for blowing the whistle on sexual harassment she should have a case for a big law suit.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance, the guy was a pig and a useless trainer; hopefully they get in someone who can actually help these young guys and gals.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



oleanderson89 said:


> Bill Demott's replacement


all for Norman or Regal to take over trainer full time or throw a bunch of money at this guy and bring him back.


----------



## Dangerous K

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

A female employee in WWE is confirming the sexual harrassment allegations on Reddit

'divajanedoe'

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2y5iiv/bill_demott_and_sexual_harassment_coverup/


----------



## LilOlMe

Necramonium said:


> Look at this crap WWE just send out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck they got the balls to let her send this out during this DeMott issue. And they know they are in the wrong because they closed the comment section!


What the fuck, she's as delusional as they come.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

There are a cavalcade of choices who would be a huge upgrade:

William Regal (my #1 choice)
Norman Smiley
Rickey Steamboat
Dean Malenko (if interested)
Christian (if interested)
Dudley Boyz
Lance Storm
X-Pac (if clean)
Billy Gunn
Albert (yes, THAT Albert. Atleast he sat under Dory Jr's learning tree. Plus, that New Japan experience)

and those are just guys that are under the WWE umbrella currently (Storm isn't, but he has a good relationship with them and it's been reported he's done guest spots at NXT).

Could simply bring back in Dr. Tom.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Warden said:


> They'll probably just promote one of the existing trainers to head. It also wouldn't surprise me if the Dudleyz were brought in to train in the really near future.


No one has any problems with any of the other trainers, so that would be fine.


----------



## TheDazzler

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

He quit, so everythin said about him is true. What a fat jerk.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Another Bill DeMott Bullying Story Emerges*



Pappa Bacon said:


> all for Norman or Regal to take over trainer full time or throw a bunch of money at this guy and bring him back.


I am all in. Lance Storm is perfect both from wrestling knowledge and cost perspectives. Guys on NXT can actually look up to someone like Lance Storm.


----------



## HankHill_85

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance.


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Lmao. Fuccboi is gone? "Rest in Hell, ******."


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

*Thank god, one less asshole in the company. Fuck him. *


----------



## L.I.O.

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

HA! See ya later douche.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

We can complain about the guys and gals we don't like being put over the guys and gals we do like, but this time we came together to set something RIGHT, and we won.

I think we can all band together for that at least.


----------



## BehindYou

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Christian or Bubba seem a good shout of people who are not currently on the staff. Guys a bit younger/ more comprehended-able than Dusty to help with the character work.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

This looks to me like he was told to quit but I reckon he got something for doing so, likely severance to keep him quiet. However it happened it's good news. There was just way too much coming out for at least some of it not to be true. 

And it's disappointing considering the amount of genuine positivity surrounding the NXT brand right now for all this to be happening simultaneously but I hope that this is the end of it. DeMott is gone. Perhaps this Matt Wichlinksi guy felt enabled by DeMott who was effectively his boss and will cut his shit out if he knows it won't fly any more. Either that or he's got to go too. But at least he's gone, and that's a good thing.

I can't wait for the inevitable #FireKevinDunn movement that will no doubt spark up soon. That one ought to be fun since there doesn't seem to be any grounds others than incompetence lol.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

The dude works fast, he already has his next venture up and running:


----------



## luckyfri

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

proof claims straight legal.
no pre judgeing


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Starbuck said:


> This looks to me like he was told to quit but I reckon he got something for doing so, likely severance to keep him quiet. However it happened it's good news. There was just way too much coming out for at least some of it not to be true.
> 
> And it's disappointing considering the amount of genuine positivity surrounding the NXT brand right now for all this to be happening simultaneously but I hope that this is the end of it. DeMott is gone. Perhaps this Matt Wichlinksi guy felt enabled by DeMott who was effectively his boss and will cut his shit out if he knows it won't fly any more. Either that or he's got to go too. But at least he's gone, and that's a good thing.


Even if this Matt dude cuts that shit out, he's probably still gonna be eyeing up the girls and making them uncomfortable somehow. I hope someone's on the lookout for shit like that.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Finally. Looks like the Twitter campaigns and the allegations (which have been going on for a *decade*) actually came through for once. I wonder who will replace him?


----------



## QWERTYOP

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

"I didn't do anything wrong, but I'm standing down anyway". Lol OK Billyboy. They say no smoke without fire, and in this case, there is a Hell of a lot of smoke. Everyone's saying exactly the same things.

Clearly nobody expects training to be a holiday camp, but this guy is clearly a near-psychotic piece of shit of epic proportions. I really hope the 'E under Trips (when the old man dies and he really is "the man") becomes a better place to work for these guys. Vince treats them all like commodities. Hopefully HHH having been a wrestler himself will want to work towards a better environment for these guys to work in.


----------



## Moto

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I am certainly glad that the POS has stepped down. However what was more ridiculous to me was the lengths WWE went to cover up his behavior and silence those who spoke out against his disgusting tactics. WWE not only failed to discipline DeMott, they sent the message that his behavior was acceptable by punishing the people who stood up for what was right. What if the new head coach is another dumpster juice scuzzbucket like DeMott? Whose to say that WWE won't cover up for them as well?


----------



## LilOlMe

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Pappa Bacon said:


> if she can prove she was let go for blowing the whistle on sexual harassment she should have a case for a big law suit.


The reddit user says that Jane was moved out of her position as head of talent relations, and was put in charge of running HHH's office instead.

She was let go about four to six weeks ago, so it was before this whole thing was made public again. However, they may have gotten wind of more complaints.

Either way, it seems like she may have been moved out of the talent relations position due to wanting to do something about this, but sadly, I think she might have a hard time proving that. They can always claim that it was for another reason. Though if she really wanted to sue, I'm sure they'd settle, just because they don't want this stuff in the headlines again.

WWE is very, very, lucky that mainstream media didn't really pick this up. The Twitter campaigners should have emailed the NY Post, Daily News, etc. 

It's obvious that TMZ is getting exclusives from the WWE, so they're not gonna do anything to damage that relationship. Too bad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Your name is Hugh… Morris…. :austin3
Like…. Humorous?………:austin3
You think you're funny?………:austin3
You think you're Hugh.. Morris?….:austin3


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

And its trending again

https://twitter.com/search?q="Bill DeMott"&src=tren


----------



## chargebeam

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I can't possibly believe he did all those things while the WWE kept him as the head trainer.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Bill DeMott and Sexual Harassment Cover-Up" from Reddit*



december_blue said:


> Any thoughts on who will take his place? Do you think they'll keep it in house and promote one of the current trainers? Or do you think they'll hire from outside? Maybe bring back Dr. Tom.


Hope its Regal


----------



## Flashyelbow

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Some good news that's for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dangerous K

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2y5iiv/bill_demott_and_sexual_harassment_coverup/

A very serious allegation of sexual harassment from a current/former WWE employee, makes Stephanie McMahon's video complete horseshit.


----------



## Londrick

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Bring in Kevin Nash so he can teach these young cats how to work.


----------



## Dangerous K

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Ivelisse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573911733355614208


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Dangerous K said:


> Ivelisse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573911733355614208


This company :no:


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Dangerous K said:


> Ivelisse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573911733355614208


Damn.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Maybe she didn't want to burn bridges at the time but I'm pretty sure Ivelisse said that her release wasn't related to Demott at all.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Dangerous K said:


> Ivelisse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573911733355614208












Fuck this guy, glad he's gone but its almost a to little to late situation.


----------



## LilOlMe

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont see how this guy hasnt been future endeavored yet. There must be some reason why WWE doesnt believe the stories.





just1988 said:


> *How does this guy STILL have a job? He must know where the bodies are buried.*


Could be all of the below:

1)WWE thinks it's untouchable, and with good reason. They've gotten away with stuff for years.

2)They like the job that he does as far as notes, charts, organization, etc., because it makes their jobs easier. So they don't give a shit about underling wrestlers.

3)Wasn't DeMott one of HHH's first hirees? Probably doesn't want to have egg on his face, for one of his first major decisions being a bust. Especially from a corporate perspective, which is where he really needs to prove himself. Same reason why to this day, John McCain still says that picking Sarah Palin wasn't a mistake. You don't want to admit that your first major decision and real test was catastrophic. 

Especially now that it's come out that there were complaints about DeMott long before he was even hired.

4)By letting DeMott go, especially after this huge campaign started, they knew that it would basically be an acknowledgment that this stuff about DeMott was true, and they knew about it for years. They probably were afraid of retrospective legal action. They figured they could wait it out, paint people out as bitter (works oh, so well, with many in the IWC), and bury it, and they did a pretty successful job for awhile.

5)If you follow gossip and dirt, there's long been rumors about VERY high ups in the company, having affairs with NXT divas. If it's rumored about online, it obviously might be something that DeMott might be privy to. "I let you get away with stuff; you let me get away with stuff...." kind of thing. Maybe there was a fear that if they let him go, he could do some mudslinging and revealing right back.

But mostly, WWE is just cocky as hell.


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Shocking stuff. Good thing they got rid of him. For a company that is against bullying, it's a shame they hired DeMott and stood by him for years and years. Fuck him.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Oliver-94 said:


> Shocking stuff. Good thing they got rid of him. For a company is against bullying, it's a shame they hired DeMott and stood by him for years and years. Fuck him.


And fuck THEM for it.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I guess this means DeMott is going to New Japan and joining Bullet Club.


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

"Lord William Demott II is now presiding"

"Thank ya you nancy ******"

"Thank you Lord Demott II"


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

The image may not be in response to it, but the sentiment must be there. hahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573944869560811520


----------



## watts63

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Londrick said:


> Bring in Kevin Nash so he can teach these young cats how to work.


He can teach them not give someone a big boot at house shows.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

THE WITCH IS DEAD! THE WITCH IS DEAD!


----------



## paqman

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I swear to God, the backstage drama in this year's Road To Wrestlemania is the most entertaining thing on the planet to me right now.

I'm glad this loser is gone. Way too many complaints against him. WWE and NXT are better off for it.


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Oliver-94 said:


> Shocking stuff. Good thing they got rid of him. For a company that is against bullying, it's a shame they hired DeMott and stood by him for years and years. Fuck him.


Let's be honest they're only against bullying for the PR, behind the scenes bullying is rampant and it starts at the top. I don't think the company is against anything they campaign against, it's all about the positive PR.


----------



## Empress

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Moto said:


> I am certainly glad that the POS has stepped down. However what was more ridiculous to me was the lengths WWE went to cover up his behavior and silence those who spoke out against his disgusting tactics. WWE not only failed to discipline DeMott, they sent the message that his behavior was acceptable by punishing the people who stood up for what was right. What if the new head coach is another dumpster juice scuzzbucket like DeMott? Whose to say that WWE won't cover up for them as well?


:clap

Good riddance to DeMott but as you pointed out, they went to great lengths to protect DeMott despite so many coming forward. The WWE has known about these allegations for years and did nothing which suggests they endorsed these tactics. The next trainer could be potentially be worse and nothing won't be done until more than one person speaks up.


----------



## Cliffy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

guaranteed TNA bring him in within the next six months


----------



## Bad For Business

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good news, now get Regal in to teach them. The guy will be stiff with them, stretch them a bit, but nothing beyond reason, just like his actual wrestling days.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

He denies it all. 
I hope that angers more of his victims to the point where the shit really hits the fan and all of them come out of the woodwork with stories on him.
I hope someone sues him too. 
Fuck Bill DeMott.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Makes you wonder what kind of stories are gonna come out about guys still employed once they're gone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/558...bill-demott-to-resign-amid-recent-allegations



> WWE NXT Head Trainer Bill DeMott posted the following message to his Twitter account, announcing he will resign from his position in the company after allegations by several ex-talents were made against him:
> 
> “I deny the recent allegations made about me, however, to avoid any embarrassment or damage to the WWE, I’ve decided to step down from my role effective immediately.”



*BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio.

Lol, I'm too slow. Good news though. I've heard terrible things about him since the Tough Enough days when I wasn't even a "smark". I was a teenager casually browsing the internet.*


----------



## Certified G

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Maybe she didn't want to burn bridges at the time but I'm pretty sure Ivelisse said that her release wasn't related to Demott at all.


From what I've read about her it seems like she has an attitude problem, which was also supposedly the reason TNA didn't hire her and why she was only in AAA for a short time in 2013. 

I actually looked it up, this is what she said in 2013, and it was posted in the Observer newsletter:

_Without mentioning DeMott’s name, Ivelisse Velez, who had a lot of potential because she had in-ring instincts that the other women didn’t have, plus looked the way they want their women to look, talked about her run there. Her release surprised me because people were always praising her and Paige, who were better than several of the women on the roster and had the right look. But she did get a reputation for having an attitude problem. Whether that’s why TNA hasn’t hired her after she got that huge reaction for her Gut Check match and the crowd hated that she was cut, I don’t know. In Mexico, the same things were said about how she was pretty and could work but her attitude was an issue. “As soon as Dr. Tom was not there anymore, I saw something lurking,” she told Ringbelles. “I knew my days were limited. If you notice specifically in Tough Enough, there’s a certain person that didn’t really like me very much. So I knew I had to really get to the main roster as soon as I possibly can, because otherwise, I’d probably be out of there.” She said what bothered her the most in developmental, and this is also where the “attitude problem” issue came from in the sense they would tell her this and it got her mad. “I hated to hear, `Don’t wrestle like a guy. We want you to wrestle like women.’ My entire career, I focused on wrestling like I was just as good as the guys, and I’m told now that I finally make it, that I have to switch it up and be girly. It was a little frustrating.”_

And in a later issue Dave says it was likely TNA didn't hire her because of her attitude.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Terrible thing is, plenty of people in this business have that shitty attitude.

That shit needs to GO. Get weeded the fuck out.


----------



## Punt

.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



chargebeam said:


> I can't possibly believe he did all those things while the WWE kept him as the head trainer.


There have been worse hidden within the WWE. I think people should stop giving the WWE the benefit of the doubt


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Punt said:


> A real shame, the results speak for themselves. DeMott was a starmaker....
> 
> What's clear is none of these clowns would have made it in the good old days. How about paying your dues.
> 
> When I used to make towns with the boys we would always give it to the green guys..... Part of the business. You took your medicine, road together and became brothers.
> 
> Damn Shame.


Ugh, this is the sort of attitude that leads to racist bullies like DeMott running rampant.


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



etched Chaos said:


> Let's be honest they're only against bullying for the PR, behind the scenes bullying is rampant and it starts at the top. I don't think the company is against anything they campaign against, it's all about the positive PR.


 Agree.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Maybe they put Billy Gunn in Demott's spot now.

Don't know how appropriate that would be considering Billy is an "ass man," though and one of the reasons for DeMott's absence.

:hmm:


----------



## Markus123

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Punt said:


> A real shame, the results speak for themselves. *DeMott was a starmaker....*
> 
> What's clear is none of these clowns would have made it in the good old days. How about paying your dues.
> 
> When I used to make towns with the boys we would always give it to the green guys..... Part of the business. You took your medicine, road together and became brothers.
> 
> Damn Shame.


who did he make a star then?


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Punt said:


> A real shame, the results speak for themselves. DeMott was a starmaker....
> 
> What's clear is none of these clowns would have made it in the good old days. How about paying your dues.
> 
> When I used to make towns with the boys we would always give it to the green guys..... Part of the business. You took your medicine, road together and became brothers.
> 
> Damn Shame.


Shut up.


----------



## Punt

Everyone who came through fcw and NXT since mid 2012....


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Punt said:


> Everyone who came through fcw and NXT since mid 2012....


They don't give him credit. They give credit to Dusty, Steamboat, Regal, etc etc.


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

After reading the accounts he did not seem to "Train" anyone

He just seemed to make them do dumb shit while they mostly used moves and skills they before they even started "training"


----------



## Punt

What a bunch of weak clowns.

You don't see seth Rollins writing tear covered letters. You don't see Roman Reigns complaining about a sore lip.


----------



## Punt

none of you have what it takes to make it in the business.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Punt said:


> A real shame, the results speak for themselves. DeMott was a starmaker....
> 
> What's clear is none of these clowns would have made it in the good old days. How about paying your dues.
> 
> *When I used to make towns with the boys we would always give it to the green guys.....* Part of the business. You took your medicine, road together and became brothers.
> 
> Damn Shame.


Agreed.

When we traveled up and down the roads from Memphis to New York to Amarillo with Dan Spivey as our wheel man, we would take it to the greenhorns in order to make em pay their dues.

I remember one time in the Tupelo Coliseum, Killer Tim Brooks made an example of a young guy. Called him a ***, kicked his concussed head in, and made him do a little soft shoe dance for the rest of the boys.

Those were the days.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Just read pretty much what everyone has been saying if true then I'm glad to see Demot go. Sucks get stepped down before wwe fired his ass.

There is a difference between being a tough trainer and just a flat out bully. Too bad Demot didn't know the difference


----------



## Punt

That was back when men were men. 

One time we were outside of Paducah KY and our greener than grass wheel passed out in the car at a Waffle House. 

Me and Ox Brody held him down and John Tatum gave him a rocket of coke and crushed up vicodin right in the cock.

We made the curtain and he didn't sleep for 3 days


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Think about this-

DeMott did all this shit and WWE protected him, yet Del Rio got fired after leveling a dude for being racist.


----------



## MrWalsh

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

He took the L for the company and the WWE gets to basically wash its hands of them condoning his behavior 
So its basically a win for everyone
No negative publicity for the WWE and the developmental talent don't have to put up with an abusive perverted man


----------



## Prayer Police

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

General Hugh G. Rection


----------



## Nightrow

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



> “I deny the recent allegations made about me, however, to avoid any embarrassment or damage to the WWE, I’ve decided to step down from my role effective immediately.”


Translation:

* "I did it. I'm not going to admit it, but I did it."*


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



stevefox1200 said:


> After reading the accounts he did not seem to "Train" anyone
> 
> He just seemed to make them do dumb shit while they mostly used moves and skills they before they even started "training"


So perfecting techniques and moves are not training now?


----------



## etched Chaos

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



MrWalsh said:


> He took the L for the company and the WWE gets to basically wash its hands of them condoning his behavior
> *So its basically a win for everyone
> No negative publicity for the WWE and the developmental talent don't have to put up with an abusive perverted man*


Except it doesn't address the wider problem, all it does is sweep everything under the carpet until the next abusive cunt Vince has on the payroll comes along - nothing has changed except WWE now have a scapegoat to blame all their problems on. 

What needed to happen was the DeMoot debacle shined a light on the issues behind the scenes at WWE and it forced Vince to actually sort them out. But instead he walks (probably given a lovely parting gift from Vince too), WWE gets to say it was just an isolated case with DeMott and everything continues as it had before.


----------



## Bookockey

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Bet he gets a nice check for resigning. For everyone saying stuff about the old timers one of the main backers of the guys who spoke out is Harley Race who openly agreed to let them use his name. Demott would cry if Race got ahold of him.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Think about this-
> 
> DeMott did all this shit and WWE protected him, yet Del Rio got fired after leveling a dude for being racist.


Yeah, it's fucked up. WWE portray themselves as this totally PC, worker-friendly business, but in reality the company is all about politics, PR, and money.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Wonder what Jericho has to say now. :ti


----------



## LPPrince

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Jericho looks extra dumb now


----------



## Big Bird

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

You have to use racial, sexist and homophobic slurs to "make stars"? Some people here are mental.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

A lot of good reminiscing in the thread.

Reminds me of a time when we worked the Budokan (that's Japan for all you newfangled internet fans).

Stan, Brody, and myself worked Hiro Matsuda and 2 Japanenes young boys who were as green as goose shit in a 32 minute Broadway.

One of the young boys forgot it was a 3 bump comeback, and Stan just kicked the dog shit out of him. Fucking hoot didn't know what hit him. When we got back to the lockeroom the boys made the greenhorn eat a doughnut that was covered in Gordy's ass sweat. Called him gay for doing it eventhough we were the guys who made him do it. It was good for locker room chemistry and bonded us closer together.

Shortly there after, Hiro and I then left Japan and went to work for Crockett and Brody went to Puerto Rico.


----------



## Big Bird

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



KINGPIN said:


> Wonder what Jericho had to say now. :ti


Jericho is a fucking jackass. Respect his work to death but this whole thing has soured him on me significantly.


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



freezingtsmoove said:


> So perfecting techniques and moves are not training now?


If you read the account Bill would kick people out of class if they did not know how to do a move properly where Lance Storm, who did guest training, would actually show you how to do it 

It would be better to say he did not "teach" anything


----------



## VanHammerFan

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I have never given out so many "likes" in a single thread


----------



## RyanPelley

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I'm pretty interested to see who takes over as head trainer. Lance Storm has his school in Canada, yet comes down for sessions at the WWE training center.

William Regal perhaps? Hopefully someone who isn't a douchebag for the wrestlers' sake.

And good news, no more Scumbag Demott in WWE2K series!


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Thank God that (pardon my language) fat fuck piece of shit is gone. Bill Demott was not best for business


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

*Translation*:

"I'm going to quit before they future endeavor me."



> Wonder what Jericho has to say now.


He'd Tweet something about it then delete it again.



> Respect his work to death but this whole thing has soured him on me significantly.


Agreed. He's almost as bad as Jim Ross now when it comes to defending WWE. How the mighty have fallen.

- Vic


----------



## Necramonium

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*










but what does stepping down means? A position lower so he can still be there and be a homophobic racist piece of shit?


----------



## Arcturus

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

.."WWE regrettably announces the resignation of WWE Head Trainer Bill Demott, we wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors."
























"The role of WWE Head Trainer will be taken over by Hugh Morris."


----------



## BigEMartin

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Guy seemed like a giant douche on 2k15 so i dont like em


----------



## Certified G

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Necramonium said:


> but what does stepping down means? A position lower so he can still be there and be a homophobic racist piece of shit?


Luckily it usually means someone is legit gone.

Let's just hope they don't rehire him in a year when this whole situation has blown over. I'm very happy to see him removed from his position though. It was clear this man had no business training wrestlers in the WWE (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## The Buryer

*Former NXT Creative Assistant Speaks Out About Accusations, Things He Saw*

Shortly after Bill DeMott stepped down as head trainer at NXT, former NXT creative assistant Rob Naylor appeared on Wrestling Observer Radio to talk about Bill DeMott during his time with NXT.



> Regarding injuries to talent, Naylor said that there was a point in which it got completely out of control. He was responsible for the injury report each Monday and got a first hand account of the situation. Naylor also said eventually this calmed down.
> 
> Naylor confirmed the story in which DeMott mocked the death of Davey Boy Smith, saying that it was said in front of 20-25 people. Naylor said that he personally had spoken out about things. Naylor also said that like many others, he was released within a month of voicing his concerns. However, he did say that Triple H addressed the situation at least once.
> 
> "Triple H wanted me to find him a room, and he didn't look happy," Naylor said. Naylor noted that finding an empty room on a class day was difficult, so he found an empty closet for Triple H to address DeMott in. Naylor said he was never personally asked about the letters or accusations, despite him constantly being in the building.
> 
> Naylor also said that while he hadn't heard the racial slurs in which are being reported, the people he remains in contact with were surprised DeMott hadn't been replaced.


----------



## Cut4Bryan

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

unkout

OMG Vince & Dunn next pls :mark:


----------



## Starbuck

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

To play devil's advocate for a second, the fact that he 'stepped down' doesn't automatically equal guilt. It's PR 101. The whole thing is a contentious issue and even if WWE had a mountain of evidence sitting on the desk proving all this stuff was made up they'd likely still pull a move like this to get the heat off them. I'm not saying that's the case because I do believe there is too much truth to this to be ignored but I wouldn't necessarily call it an admission of guilt. 

What would be a really shitty move is if they did this and then brought him back quietly down the road because there's obviously at the very least _some _substance to all these claims and that's at the very least. That would suck. Hopefully he's gone for good. 

Just as an aside, he's already changed his twitter bio and profile icons etc from NXT to more personal ones. But what's interesting is the list of people following him and this is only some of them:

Jane Geddes
Enzo Amore
Lance Storm
Paige
Charlotte
Scott Armstrong
Road Dogg
Michael Cole
Seth Rollins
JR
Trish Stratus
Renee Young
Corey Graves
Summer Rae
Eve Torres

I'm not saying twitter followers are an accurate gauge of anything but that's a lot of NXT people, women and even people directly linked to this whole fiasco in Geddes, Amore and Paige who like the guy enough to give him a follow. Food for thought if nothing else.


----------



## chargebeam

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



KINGPIN said:


> Wonder what Jericho has to say now. :ti


Didn't he delete his tweet yesterday anyway?


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Can't wait for the Raw signs.


----------



## Chrome

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



chargebeam said:


> Didn't he delete his tweet yesterday anyway?


Yeah he did. Be interesting to see if he says anything now. Probably not so he doesn't make an even bigger ass out of himself.


----------



## Warden

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Starbuck said:


> I'm not saying twitter followers are an accurate gauge of anything but that's a lot of NXT people, women and even people directly linked to this whole fiasco in Geddes, Amore and Paige who like the guy enough to give him a follow. Food for thought if nothing else.


I don't like a lot of my co-workers but I still have them on social media.


----------



## RiverFenix

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Ivie has revealed she was one victim for speaking out - I think Audrey Marie was the other.

Ivie was called "too hard to work with" and "too opinionated" whne she was fired. Girl is flat out a good worker, so getting her canned was a message - not to mention she can speak Spanish I believe, which would have made her marketable as hell if booked properly. I always thought she could have been a female Rey Mysterio and the first masked wwe women's wrestler.


----------



## chargebeam

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ivie has revealed she was one victim for speaking out - I think Audrey Marie was the other.


Yeah, Ivelisse tweeted that a few hours ago. I was so fucking pissed off to see her go. I was a huge fan of her in Tough Enough and was so glad to see her on NXT.

But now, I'm even happier to see her as "the baddest bitch" on Lucha Underground.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Probably according to Jericho, it would be Jericho who told Vince to make DeMott step down.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

:nasir

Good. Can't believe this talentless fuck was head trainer for so long. Have Rhyno or William Regal replace him.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Former NXT Creative Assistant Speaks Out About Accusations, Things He Saw*

Naylor was so much better than Ryan Katz - but HHH wanted his own guy for this spot.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Warden said:


> I don't like a lot of my co-workers but I still have them on social media.


Yeah. That's why I said it's not indicative of anything, it's just interesting all the same. And you probably need to get a non work twitter account. That way you can say whatever the fuck you like and it can't be traced to you lol. 

As for Jericho, he looks like he tool because he is one. There was absolutely no need for him to get involved and now he has egg on his face. Practically every other big name stayed as far away from this as possible but Jericho couldn't keep his mouth shut and now he looks like a moron.


----------



## Cal E. Dangerously

*Re: Former NXT Creative Assistant Speaks Out About Accusations, Things He Saw*

I guess DeMott was.... coming out of the closet...


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Like always, Jericho couldn't help himself and he had to get his shit in.

He almost comes out of this looking like as a big of a cunt as DeMott. Almost...


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Wow.

I wonder how this affects NXT from here on out.


----------



## CM Chump

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Jericho needs to feud with him at Mania to salvage his reputation. There's just no other way...


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Love the responses this is getting, hahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573957269630685185


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



DGenerationMC said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder how this affects NXT from here on out.


Depending on who they install as head trainer, probably for the best.

All the wrestling websites are going to focus on the PR aspects of the resignation, but I think it’s probably a good thing for the talent development aspects as well. Under DeMott, there’s been little noticeable progress in the ring skills of homegrown talent and very few are making any impact on the TV product.

Pretty much everyone on NXT TV spent time on the independent circuit (not necessarily high-level indies, but prior work experience at least). Charlotte & Baron Corbin are the only two who are completely products of the Performance Center.


----------



## thingstoponder

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Jericho's tweet. fpalm


----------



## thingstoponder

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Love the responses this is getting, hahaha
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573957269630685185


Hahaha is this real or just a out of context joke? I hope it is.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LilOlMe said:


> 4)By letting DeMott go, especially after this huge campaign started, they knew that it would basically be an acknowledgment that this stuff about DeMott was true, and they knew about it for years. They probably were afraid of retrospective legal action. They figured they could wait it out, paint people out as bitter (works oh, so well, with many in the IWC), and bury it, and they did a pretty successful job for awhile.


*I don't think it's this, WWE suspended all the guys who were implicated in the ring-boys scandal and that was far worse in a time when this stuff wasn't as commonly spoken about.

*


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

It's about time that DeMott is gone.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Rumor on Twitter is that Albert is gonna be the new head trainer (per Bryan Alvaerz on his show).

He was trained by Dory Funk, Jr., worked in Japan, and actually had some semblance of a career in wrestling. 

Fine with it if true.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

*So in other words WWE have given DeMott the option to leave rather than be publicly shamed further by getting the sack, so he's just jumped ship and bit the bullet.*


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Rob Naylor:



> *F4Wonline.com reports that WWE NXT creative assistant Rob Naylor was cut by the company last week. The official word is that his position was redesigned internally with the new changes in developmental but there was nothing negative regarding him being let go and he could return in the future. Several of the WWE Superstars have been tweeting #ThankYouNaylor.*
> 
> *As noted earlier, WWE NXT creative assistant Rob Naylor has left the company. He made some tweets over the weekend and Triple H replied:
> 
> Naylor: "Thank YOU to my NXT "kids". Love you all - now go do me proud and take the wrestling business to new heights. Humbled and honored tonight"
> 
> "@TripleH Thank you again for everything, PauI. Was a pleasure to be on the ground floor of the great changes made to Developmental. #Jiminy"
> 
> Triple H: "@NINaylor .... Thank you for your huge contributions!!! Like I said, let me know when u r ready, c u down the road #thankyoujiminycricket"*


I find this very strange. Naylor basically just admitted that Demott got him fired yet here HHH is publicly thanking him and showing obvious regret over letting him go. How the fuck can Demott have more authority over HHH in these situations? It's very odd and would be strange if all the folks who supposedly got released because of Bill are brought back. How can he have that much power, especially over HHH? Either he was backed by those above Hunter or he has something on the McMahon's., or the whole thing is completely fucked up, or Trips is directly involved or...this is how conspiracy theories start lol.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I'm happy for the NXT guys that they no longer have to suffer with this bully. Hopefully someone much more suitable for the job takes Demott's place, or maybe Vince is already in contact with notorious bully Hardcore Holly for the job.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



CM Chump said:


> Jericho needs to feud with him at Mania to salvage his reputation. There's just no other way...


Yes. This needs to happen. Can't wait to hear Chris put over his three minute job at Mania to Hugh Morrus. "We had a good little maaaaaatch, some people on the Twitaa were upset I lost, but thaaaat's what I do"


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

To save scrolling back through dozens of pages, would anybody mind letting me know what Jericho said that was so controversial?


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



el dandy said:


> Rumor on Twitter is that Albert is gonna be the new head trainer (per Bryan Alvaerz on his show).
> 
> He was trained by Dory Funk, Jr., worked in Japan, and actually had some semblance of a career in wrestling.
> 
> Fine with it if true.


Not bad, Albert would make a suitable trainer, as for the women they have Sara Del Rey.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Just need to find a way to get rid of Dunn next..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

WWE should ask Kurt Angle to come back to WWE as a trainer, he may or may not be too injury prone to work on the roster; but I think he'd make one hell of a trainer.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

They could just let SDR train the guys too!


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Lol what a sack of shit. He pretty much said "Yeah I did that shit, but I don't wanna deal with it anymore".


----------



## FireCena555

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Did Bills glasses fall off his fat ass and he blamed the divas lol


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Perfect time to make Dustin Runnels the new head trainer when he retires after Mania


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Very late to the party but I read that letter a few days ago. Happy that fucker is gone. Hopefully the backstage environment gets better for NXT.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*










Fucking Jericho..


----------



## FireCena555

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Maybe his fat ass will go to TNA and train those scrubs.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Starbuck said:


> Rob Naylor:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this very strange. Naylor basically just admitted that Demott got him fired yet here HHH is publicly thanking him and showing obvious regret over letting him go. How the fuck can Demott have more authority over HHH in these situations? It's very odd and would be strange if all the folks who supposedly got released because of Bill are brought back. How can he have that much power, especially over HHH? Either he was backed by those above Hunter or he has something on the McMahon's., or the whole thing is completely fucked up, or Trips is directly involved or...this is how conspiracy theories start lol.


fpalm Has it ever crossed your mind that HHH is a two-faced asshole?

Demott resigning is good news. That diva story on reddit was very interesting. I didn't know the strength coach that everybody complained about was the current strength coach. I do remember going on his instagram like a year ago and there were tons of pictures and videos of the divas in the gym, some of them in some "interesting" angles. It was so obvious and public that it never even crossed my mind that he was the guy and this was one of the reasons why the women didn't like him. He's probably the next to go I suppose. Too bad Ivelisse got fired over this. Such a shame.

And DeMott is the one responsible for Naylor's firing? Not only is he a racist, bigot, sexist idiot, now he's also incompetent...


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



el dandy said:


> There are a cavalcade of choices who would be a huge upgrade:
> 
> William Regal (my #1 choice)
> Norman Smiley
> Rickey Steamboat
> Dean Malenko (if interested)
> Christian (if interested)
> Dudley Boyz
> Lance Storm
> X-Pac (if clean)
> Billy Gunn
> *Albert (yes, THAT Albert. Atleast he sat under Dory Jr's learning tree. Plus, that New Japan experience)*
> 
> and those are just guys that are under the WWE umbrella currently (Storm isn't, but he has a good relationship with them and it's been reported he's done guest spots at NXT).
> 
> Could simply bring back in Dr. Tom.


albert fuck yeah dude has earned his stripes and you can hear it in his voice he loves wrestling and wants to help the younger guys . in fact all the men you listed are excellent choices


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Someone on the F4W Board compiled a list of several quotes from Dave Meltzer writing about DeMott in the Observer Newsletter. I'm sure most of it was already known but it's nice to have it all in one place to remind us all what a piece of shit Bill DeMott was:

2/28/2011 - when Bill DeMott returned to be a Tough Enough trainer, it was a surprise:



> DeMott was something of a surprise because *it was a pretty major deal a few years back when he was fired as a coach in the Deep South territory over allegedly being too tough on the students.* DeMott, 44, who retired as a wrestler due to frequent concussions, had replaced Taz as the hard-ass coach in both the 2003 and 2004 season. *I do know at that time that the wrestlers from OVW who were sent to Deep South, there were a lot of complaints about how it was run and against DeMott, who WWE eventually let go in 2007*, against the wishes of Deep South owner Jody Hamilton, and shortly thereafter, WWE broke ties with Hamilton's group with no warning in a situation that resulted in legal action being filed by Hamilton. The WWE and Hamilton settled out of court on the case in early 2010.


6/27/11:



> Bill DeMott told Alex Marvez that he felt his being hired as a coach on Tough Enough was vindication after they fired him in 2007 after complaints from wrestlers that they were doing non-stop conditioning and not learning any wrestling. I just remember at the time when WWE was starting to move guys away from OVW (before they got out of that deal) and sent guys to Atlanta for Jody Hamilton (before they got out of that deal) and DeMott was appointed by WWE as Hamilton's coach, that guys were constantly complaining about how much worse it was than OVW. Hamilton, for his part, was totally supportive of DeMott and furious when WWE let him go. "When I got the call about Tough Enough, I told my wife how funny it is that the guy who got chastised for what he does and how he does it is going back on TV. I guess in some people's mind, I make a good TV character, even though I don't see myself that way. When I was offered the job, I didn't think twice about taking it." ... DeMott is still with WWE with the completion of the show, currently working in Florida at the FCW school.


6/11/2012 (about a year later) - DeMott replaced Prichard as a trainer:



> Tom Prichard, 52, was let go as a trainer in developmental and replaced by Bill DeMott. It's almost poetic justice because in 2007, Prichard, who was first let go in 2004, was hired back to replace DeMott. Prichard was the lone holdover still in the company from the OVW days where Cena, Lesnar, Orton and others started and had definite opinions on how things should be done, which largely led to his being let go in 2004. He was also originally a Jim Ross guy and not a Laurinaitis guy, although that was the 2004 deal, as by 2007, he was a Laurinaitis guy. One notable Prichard story was that in late 2005, when Eddy Guerrero passed away, Ross had just had intestinal surgery and couldn't attend the funeral. He had Prichard, who wasn't with the company, read his eulogy as opposed to Laurinaitis, which at the time was considered a very unique decision.


5/27/13 (and a year after that issue):



> From talking with a few people in developmental, while they are cautiously optimistic regarding the move to Orlando (the move right now is targeted for early July), it's definitely a mixed reaction regarding the changes. Based on the reaction from talking with a few people who are there and have been around there and are still close with those there, *Prichard was a lot more popular as head coach than Bill DeMott. Morale is at an all-time low according to one person* and at a mixed level according to another, who said the ones who are new and don't know anything else are positive but those who have been around for a while think the changes in personnel haven't been positive with Prichard and Ricky Steamboat (who they liked having around because a lot of the talent in developmental grew up with him as one of their favorites) gone.


7/15/13:



> *The continuation of former WWE developmental talent to not be members of the Bill DeMott Fan Club continued this past week. I've actually talked or corresponded with quite a few people on this subject and it's not unanimous, but I'd say 80% are negative on DeMott.* Some were also proponents of Tom Prichard and it was not very popular overall when he was replaced. One person, not a fan of DeMott, noted that Derek Foore and Drew Donaldson (who wrestled as Chad Baxter and Chase Donovan) have spoken out with another former developmental wrestler, Kevin Matthews, regarding DeMott. Foore, a former NCAA Division II champion who was released in November, *said the talent risks their lives for low pay and that when he was recruited*, they painted a picture of what it would be like, and once he got there, it was nothing like that. He claimed they treated him great at his tryout but he became a black sheep once he came in full-time. One of the problems with Foore is that before going to Florida, he contacted Teddy Hart to learn some wrestling moves, and WWE and Teddy Hart's thinking on wrestling is very different, so he had to unlearn the very little bit he knew. On DeMott, he said, *"If you messed up on a spot, he could break a yardstick over your back."* He said Rob MacIntyre (the trainer at Cena's Hard Knocks South gym where a lot of the guys trained), who got heat because there were so many injuries, was unfairly blamed and replaced. *He said the high number of injuries was due to DeMott's training and said DeMott talked about his drug use during his days as a wrestler and felt he shouldn't be in that position.* WWE likes to bring in guys who had drug issues, such as Perry Saturn and Lex Luger, to talk with talent, to hopefully steer them away from that aspect. As Baxter & Donovan, Foore said they came up with 13 different ideas and vignettes but none of them were used. He said a few weeks later he saw the Prime Time Players on Raw using an idea they suggested (the whistle) and claimed the Dr. Shelby psychiatrist idea that they did last year for Bryan & Kane was one of the ideas they used, as was the hugging it out after teasing breaking up (although that spot had been used in wrestling for years-the Midnight Express used to tease breaking up and end up hugging at the end as heels in the 80s). *He also claimed DeMott had a gun in his office and used homophobic slurs daily, and was a bully.* ... *Regarding the charges, one person said he never heard DeMott use any hate speech, "Not saying it didn't happen, but I never heard it."* The person said DeMott did use a small stick for about a week, not a 2x4, but a stick that would hurt less than a kendo stick. He'd smack a guy in the boot or the back as they hit the ropes on occasion. But it wasn't like he was beating people with the stick. Then the stick was gone. "I like to think I could gauge a problem when I see it and I'd not consider that a big issue. It was more isolated clowning around that nobody really seemed to take issue with till now. And again, it happened like one week and that was it." *DeMott was loved by those in charge because he's very organized, with charts, bulletins, notes e-mails, every day, all day.* " He's a yes man, and that's what they love," noted one person. It was also noted when Ceman brought in Ryan Katz to take Rob Naylor's spot, that even though DeMott and Naylor were said to be close, DeMott didn't argue it and accepted it, which is the smart political move for his job. Still, there was a feeling that instead of going on the Internet and praising him publicly, he should have stood up for his friend or at least tried to fight for him to keep his job. Then again, it was unlikely to make any difference, and DeMott was hardly the only one praising Naylor last week on Twitter from management even though he was let go, right up to HHH, who runs the division. And there is a good chance they'll find a way to bring him back, but that whole situation last week was so weird with everyone talking about how great he was at his job, how much he knew, all the talent getting him to trend, etc., and yet, the company still let him go...
> *Without mentioning DeMott's name, Ivelisse Velez, who had a lot of potential* because she had in-ring instincts that the other women didn't have, plus looked the way they want their women to look, talked about her run there. Her release surprised me because people were always praising her and Paige, who were better than several of the women on the roster and had the right look. But she did get a reputation for having an attitude problem. Whether that's why TNA hasn't hired her after she got that huge reaction for her Gut Check match and the crowd hated that she was cut, don't know. In Mexico, the same things were said about how she was pretty and could work but her attitude was an issue. "As soon as Dr. Tom was not there anymore, I saw something lurking," she told Ringbelles. "I knew my days were limited. If you notice specifically in Tough Enough, *there's a certain person that didn't really like me very much*. So I knew I had to really get to the main roster as soon as I possibly can, because otherwise, I'd probably be out of there." She said what bothered her the most in developmental, and this is also where the "attitude problem" issue came from in the sense they would tell her this and it got her mad. "I hated to hear, `Don't wrestle like a guy. We want you to wrestle like women.' My entire career, I focused on wrestling like I was just as good as the guys, and I'm told now that I finally make it, that I have to switch it up and be girly. It was a little frustrating."
> *Another charge made was that one of the trainers sexually harassed one of the younger women performers in developmental.* There was definitely a rumor going around, because Ryan Nemeth, immediately after he got cut, tweeted that same thing. The story was that someone harassed the woman, and *DeMott then told her not to complain to human resources* about it. Nemeth took down his tweets very quickly. It would have put heat on his brother (Ziggler) not to do so. One person there said that there were things wrong and to complain about, but that story was not the way it happened and not one of the real issues. The WWE issued a statement on the latter charge by saying, "There have been no sexual harassment complaints filed against any employee at the WWE's training facility in Orlando. Instead, there have been baseless allegations, made by disgruntled talent recently released by WWE. Regardless, WWE takes these issues seriously and investigated this matter, concluding there was no wrongdoing."


7/22/2013 (coverage continued the next week):



> Kevin Matthews, who was one of the former developmental wrestlers complaining about Bill DeMott, wrote a series of Facebook posts on the subject this past week, in response to WWE's claims of investigation the matter and there was nothing to them. Matthews noted, in response to WWE saying that there were no claims of sexual harassment filed, noted that he and the other wrestlers had already said no claims were filed because everyone is scared to say anything. Regarding an investigation, Matthews claimed he talked with his friends in developmental and said none of them had been contacted about an investigation or asked anything. He said that if his claims were baseless, why did WWE make one of the coaches delete questionable photos right when the "baseless" allegation came out. He also said that the company has not made a statement addressing DeMott calling talent by gay slurs, saying he did that to him and everyone in 2006, claimed he pulled out a hand gun several times and beat people with yardsticks when they messed up. He also said Canyon Ceman sent him a text message that no talent corroborated his claims.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> WWE should ask Kurt Angle to come back to WWE as a trainer, he may or may not be too injury prone to work on the roster; but I think he'd make one hell of a trainer.


Well other than the odd recommendation for guys to throw a moonsault in out of nowhere just for the laugh.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Josh Parry said:


> To save scrolling back through dozens of pages, would anybody mind letting me know what Jericho said that was so controversial?


He didn't suck up to and agree with the IWC, thats really all it takes


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



#AXELMANIA said:


> Not bad, Albert would make a suitable trainer, as for the women they have Sara Del Rey.


Agreed.

Never heard any horror stories ever about Albert, either. Huge plus that he was taught WWE style from the same people who taught Edge, Christian, Angle, Hardy's etc how to work WWE style.

Passing down Dory Funk Jr's knowledge > passing down Johnny Rodz knowledge. He can also actually tell these guys what it's like to work big stages like WrestleMania.

He would be a tremendous upgrade over DeMott.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Poor Demott, he was just trying to blow tired wrestlers in locker room...


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> fpalm Has it ever crossed your mind that HHH is a two-faced asshole?
> 
> And DeMott is the one responsible for Naylor's firing? Not only is he a racist, bigot, sexist idiot, now he's also incompetent...


...yes? Which is what I alluded to in the post you quoted. He obviously knew about it since he's running the place. Whether he helped cover it up or chose to ignore the fact that it was happening, he had to have known. I haven't said otherwise.

And this is exactly why it's so odd. Naylor tweets to HHH who doesn't have to respond but goes out of his way to not only respond but leave the door open. That seems to imply Demott got him fired against Hunter's wishes which is what I was questioning to begin with.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

How long until we get a new Bill DeMott shoot interview? Or he puts out a new updated version of his book?


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Wanted to respond to a couple of things posted earlier in the thread:

From a female wrestler:


> The stories coming out are heartbreaking, but what’s worse is that we all knew about them. Bill would openly mock Judas during training sessions for writing and going above his head, and would encourage other “chosen” talent to do so as well. His patterns of abuse are well established, and I can only hope that more can come forward so people see that this isn’t just a vendetta from “bitter” wrestlers. Bill DeMott is a monster, and we need to start asking why he’s being protected when the evidence has been piling up against him for so long.


From one of the letter writers, Judas:


> "WWE's investigation into my claims allowed the accused Bill Demott to interrogate me in his office...where he kept a gun." This is only part of Judas's response to WWE's claim that they provided a full investigation of Bill Demott after Judas wrote a Human Resources complaint. Here is the url to the entire interview:
> 
> Here is the bullet points of what Judas states:
> 
> He claims to have emails from talent relations that prove they did not do a full investigation-
> 
> Talent relations wrote to him that, "the talent he named corresponded to a bottom five list to be fired." This seemed to coincidental to be true and if they(the talent) wanted to tell their story to call them(talent relations) becausee, "thats what real men do"-
> 
> Talent relations betrayed Judas's trust and told Coach Bill Demott of his letter-
> 
> Coach Demott interrogated Judas in his office, where Judas claims, that he held a gun inside his desk that talent such as Konnor and Russev had also previously seen-
> 
> Judas being alone with the man he claimed was the bully, denied Bill Demotts questions in fear of his life-
> 
> This denial led talent relations to drop the investigation into his account as they felt he was not speaking the truth to both sides-
> 
> Judas claims that telling Bill Demott he sent documents to get him fired could have led Bill to hurt him, maybe even snap and use the gun. Judas was frightened and felt completely alone in the matter-


This is disgusting that a major corporation would handle things like this, and put Judas in the position he was in, _for doing the right thing_.

Shit like this is why WWE is scum, and it amazes me that there are so many WWE corporate defenders around. In every fucking thread, there's people calling those who speak out bitter, money hungry, etc. It's why I usually always side with the wrestlers in their disputes, because it's been known for a long time that the WWE isn't shit. They're one of the worst run corporations around, pull scummy moves, backstab, engage in terrible reputation destroying PR campaigns & legal manuevers, etc. You read stuff like this, and it's amazing that any of them can sleep at night.

Who the fuck allows the accused to interrogate the victim alone?

This is so true:


Empress said:


> :clap
> 
> Good riddance to DeMott but as you pointed out, they went to great lengths to protect DeMott despite so many coming forward. The WWE has known about these allegations for years and did nothing which suggests they endorsed these tactics. The next trainer could be potentially be worse and nothing won't be done until more than one person speaks up.


It's a systematic problem, and DeMott is just the token buffoon thrown overboard. The real buffoons are the ones who allowed this to go on for such a long time, and denied it, and made lives miserable for those who spoke out.

It's not about DeMott, it's about those in charge, and the WWE as a company in general. DeMott is just the shiny distraction. They should be HAPPY for that distraction, because now all that stuff about why the WWE let this go on for so long, and why the WWE handled it the way they handled it, is swept under the rug and forgotten about.


----------



## DG89

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Stone Hot said:


> Just read pretty much what everyone has been saying if true then I'm glad to see Demot go. *Sucks get stepped down before wwe fired his ass.*
> 
> There is a difference between being a tough trainer and just a flat out bully. Too bad Demot didn't know the difference


I'm guessing WWE told him to do/say this. If the heat continued it would have eventually got to the papers and it would have given WWE bad publicity.

Even if they fired Demott, the heat would have been so much that people still would have been like "How could WWE hire someone like this?" which then would have gone to the shareholders and sponsors and places like Be A Star, who could withdraw from being part of WWE and WWE would be even more screwed.

It's most likely WWE told DeMott "Say you're resigning and we'll give you a generous severance package."


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Nice to hear that fat ugly sack of shit is gone. Why was he a trainer anyways? I don't remember a single Bill DeMott match ever. Hell, when was he even on the roster? I thought he might have been one of the F.B.I. members but I had him confused with Johnny Stamboli.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Bill's a POS for what he did but all the fuckery he's caused has interested me more than the main-event of WM 31.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Enjoy the Jericho jokes in this thread. That dude and his "brand" has jumped the shark.

As for Bill, obviously, he should have been removed along time ago.

Also, EVERYONE is replaceable, so bring on change I say.


----------



## DG89

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Think about this-
> 
> DeMott did all this shit and WWE protected him, yet Del Rio got fired after leveling a dude for being racist.



I think what these last few years have taught us is that WWE is a company with a very rotten core. One of the reasons why I don't enjoy watching them much anymore because it's a struggle to watch without seeing politics related to every decision.

Also why I'll be moving away from the product after WM31 and going back to only watching mania every year.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Choke2Death said:


> Nice to hear that fat ugly sack of shit is gone. Why was he a trainer anyways? I don't remember a single Bill DeMott match ever. Hell, when was he even on the roster? I thought he might have been one of the F.B.I. members but I had him confused with Johnny Stamboli.


this is all you need my friend


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*










It's been a long time coming and finally Bill is ut


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

How do you know what these people are claiming against Bill is true?

-


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



donne said:


> this is all you need my friend


Heh, now I know where all these "Hugh Morrus" and "Hugh G Rection" jokes are coming from. :lol _(yeah, I wasn't aware of it, feel free to laugh at me)_

So the guy's biggest claim to fame is getting squashed by Goldberg? Who the hell is gonna learn anything from this douche? If that's how it is, might as well take the average wrestling fan (even the out of shape ones), make them sell a couple of Goldberg's moves and they're qualified to be a trainer in the biggest wrestling company. fpalm


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Lol what a sack of shit. He pretty much said "Yeah I did that shit, but I don't wanna deal with it anymore".


Ironic that the person who was allegedly treating others like crap "to build mental toughness" basically put up zero fight. At least make them terminate you.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Starbuck said:


> ...yes? Which is what I alluded to in the post you quoted. He obviously knew about it since he's running the place. Whether he helped cover it up or chose to ignore the fact that it was happening, he had to have known. I haven't said otherwise.
> 
> And this is exactly why it's so odd. Naylor tweets to HHH who doesn't have to respond but goes out of his way to not only respond but leave the door open. That seems to imply Demott got him fired against Hunter's wishes which is what I was questioning to begin with.


They say shit on twitter because it looks nice, it's what politicians do. It's more than obvious that nobody does anything there without HHH's approval and to think that Naylor got fired even though HHH was unhappy about it is ridiculous.

HHH is the main person at fault here since he's the one in charge. If unpleasant shit happens at the Performance Center it's all his fault.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



RLStern said:


> How do you know what these people are claiming against Bill is true?
> 
> -


Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## murder

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I didn't know he was even signed to the NXT Discussion thread.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



> Jane Geddes
> Enzo Amore
> Lance Storm
> Paige
> Charlotte
> Scott Armstrong
> Road Dogg
> Michael Cole
> Seth Rollins
> JR
> Trish Stratus
> Renee Young
> Corey Graves
> Summer Rae
> Eve Torres


Most of those people weren't trained / abused by Demott though.

- Vic


----------



## RiC David

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*
















That is what I think.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



RLStern said:


> How do you know what these people are claiming against Bill is true?
> 
> -


This kind of thing happens quite a bit in big business, allegations start and slowly build up until it reaches a point where the company can no longer sweep the issue under the rug. Had all these allegations been fabrications, there would have been some public motion that the WWE would have taken to refute them. In this case, however, Bill DeMott has abruptly resigned from the business (from what I understand at least) which was likely due to internal pressures telling him to do so. Generally this means that the allegations are in fact true and that the company is trying especially hard to save face in light any wrongdoing. It's (not so) subtly suggesting that the evidence that shows Bill DeMott created a toxic training environment had some substance to it.

Anyway, WWE can not afford to have this kind of PR scandal going completely out of control like it was threatening to do so they probably offered him a deal to step down.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Was this mentioned yet?

_PWInsider.com has confirmed that Matt Bloom aka Jason Albert, formerly Tensai, has been named the interim Head Trainer and will take over DeMott's duties at the Performance Center and WWE developmental. Whether he is named to that position permanently will remain to be seen.

The change to Bloom was announced via an email from Mark Carano of WWE Talent Relations to the developmental roster shortly after DeMott issued his resignation publicly._


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



thingstoponder said:


> Hahaha is this real or just a out of context joke? I hope it is.


Hoping its real or out of context? bahaha


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

its about time and shame on wwe for not doing anything about this since they knew what was going on. this company is ass backwards in everything! the way its ran behind the scenes and it shows on the actual tv product.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Choke2Death said:


> Heh, now I know where all these "Hugh Morrus" and "Hugh G Rection" jokes are coming from. :lol _(yeah, I wasn't aware of it, feel free to laugh at me)_
> 
> *So the guy's biggest claim to fame is getting squashed by Goldberg?* Who the hell is gonna learn anything from this douche? If that's how it is, might as well take the average wrestling fan (even the out of shape ones), make them sell a couple of Goldberg's moves and they're qualified to be a trainer in the biggest wrestling company. fpalm


pretty much but it actually gets better see in October 2000 he won the WCW US title and he cut a promo about how he was a "c plus player" and it was the best he could hope for, and after he was done a bunch of midcarders came and gave him a sanding ovation and then GOLDBERG came out and said and I quote "Hey, Goldberg's streak had to start somewhere, my friend." so their you have it his career summed up in a paragraph 





 watch this if you want something humorous


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Corre said:


> Was this mentioned yet?
> 
> _PWInsider.com has confirmed that Matt Bloom aka Jason Albert, formerly Tensai, has been named the interim Head Trainer and will take over DeMott's duties at the Performance Center and WWE developmental. Whether he is named to that position permanently will remain to be seen.
> 
> The change to Bloom was announced via an email from Mark Carano of WWE Talent Relations to the developmental roster shortly after DeMott issued his resignation publicly._


FUCK YEAH ALBERT!!!!







he earned his stripes in the NJPW dojo he's perfect for the job


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BaROCK Obama said:


> This kind of thing happens quite a bit in big business


That's obvious, now where's the proof that it's happening in WWE?



BaROCK Obama said:


> allegations start and slowly build up until it reaches a point where the company can no longer sweep the issue under the rug


Have the allegations been proven true?



BaROCK Obama said:


> Had all these allegations been fabrications, there would have been some public motion that the WWE would have taken to refute them.


How so? demonstrate.



BaROCK Obama said:


> In this case, however, Bill DeMott has abruptly resigned from the business (from what I understand at least) which was likely due to internal pressures telling him to do so. Generally this means that the allegations are in fact true and that the company is trying especially hard to save face in light any wrongdoing. It's (not so) subtly suggesting that the evidence that shows Bill DeMott created a toxic training environment had some substance to it.


Resigning doesn't make him guilty and is not proof, now you're grasping at straws.

I've been accused of things I didn't do and chose to stay shut and away until things were dealt with.



BaROCK Obama said:


> Anyway, WWE can not afford to have this kind of PR scandal going completely out of control like it was threatening to do so they probably offered him a deal to step down.


Ok, now where's the proof that he's guilty?

You haven't provided any proof. Come on, "Test All Things".


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Oh no, now people who were big on the indies won't have Hugh Morrus to tell them what to do in order to achieve absolutely nothing.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> They say shit on twitter because it looks nice, it's what politicians do. It's more than obvious that nobody does anything there without HHH's approval and to think that Naylor got fired even though HHH was unhappy about it is ridiculous.
> 
> HHH is the main person at fault here since he's the one in charge. If unpleasant shit happens at the Performance Center it's all his fault.


I don't dispute that. He gets the credit for the good and he gets the criticism for the bad. All I'm saying is that I find _that _particular instance and twitter exchange a bit strange on both sides and I was questioning it. I don't know why you think you have to make a point when I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## murder

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

So everybody, you want Roman Reigns out of the main event?! We now know what to do right, so let's go.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Yeah1993 said:


> Oh no, now people who were big on the indies won't have Hugh Morrus to tell them what to do in order to achieve absolutely nothing.


That's No Laughing Matter.


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Anyone who suggests Bill Demott was doing the "old school" way of training is full of shit. I've personally known many indie wrestlers who went through tough school regimes, and nothing quite as bad as something like shoving your ass into a student's face ever happens in a training school. Bill Demott is a piece of shit much like Sarge in the Power Plant, and neither of them made any huge stars in this industry which is telling me neither of their methods work.

There's some many stories from both young wrestlers and "old school" wrestlers that have exposed Bill Demott for being a piece of shit.


----------



## Phenom

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Shit wrestler, shit human being. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Wildcat410

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Ironic that the person who was allegedly treating others like crap "to build mental toughness" basically put up zero fight. At least make them terminate you.


It's not surprising really. Bullies are usually cowards. It's the same deal in school. How often do they pick on someone who could beat the crap out of them? Or is in a position to not have to take their guff? Not too often.

Congrats to Matt Bloom aka Albert too. From what I know, he has a good reputation and is someone they ought to consider for that slot permanently.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Albert, do it right please.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Corre said:


>


GOOD FOR THEM. They SHOULD celebrate.


----------



## CNB

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I don't understand why sh*t wrestlers are training people to wrestle in the performance centre. 


Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Dean Malenko, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels, Roddy Piper, etc, could be training, but noooooo it seems to be Bill DeMott? The guy who did nothing and had no good match ever?

I know being a great wrestler doesn't translate to being a great 'teacher' of wrestling, but Bill DeMott didn't do so great, did he?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I wonder whats next for him.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

His firing/resignation is long long way overdue that's for sure. Who the fuck is he anyway and how the fuck did he get a trainer job. I don't recall him even really having a career at all. If the allegations are true, which I assume they are because so many different guys have spoke up about it then he really is scum.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Sad thing is, I'd bet all the money in the world he didn't learn a fucking thing from this.

I bet he still thinks he's in the right.

http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...raining-nxt-and-the-next-generation-tons-more


----------



## L.I.O.

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Corre said:


>


Good for them. They should throw themselves a huge celebration tonight.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Can anyone convince me that all this isn't solely because the WWE/liberal "tolerance" police decided to terminate someone who apparently wasn't on board the pro-gay train? Sieg-heil?


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BlueRover said:


> Can anyone convince me that all this isn't solely because the WWE/liberal "tolerance" police decided to terminate someone who apparently wasn't on board the pro-gay train? Sieg-heil?


What the hell does this have to do with gay people?


----------



## FoundLacking

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

To all the people that were shitting on the hashtag thing, looks like it got results.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Karma101 said:


> What the hell does this have to do with gay people?


Several of the reports say he used "abusive language" that was "anti-gay."


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

All over the world men are weeping in their caves.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BlueRover said:


> Several of the reports say he used "abusive language" that was "anti-gay."


Cause he did. He was calling people f*****s. You think he was calling them meatballs, sticks, or cigarettes?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



L.I.O. said:


> Good for them. They should throw themselves a huge celebration tonight.


If not tonight, they should throw it whenever they're ready.

But it should happen. hahaha


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BlueRover said:


> Several of the reports say he used "abusive language" that was "anti-gay."


They also say he used racist and sexist slurs as well so I don't know why you singled that out.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BlueRover said:


> Can anyone convince me that all this isn't solely because the WWE/liberal "tolerance" police decided to terminate someone who apparently wasn't on board the pro-gay train? Sieg-heil?


Being "anti gay" doens't give you license to be a fucking abusive prick as he apparently was... don't even try to make it "he didn't agree with a PC agenda!" bullshit.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



bmtrocks said:


> Anyone who suggests Bill Demott was doing the "old school" way of training is full of shit. I've personally known many indie wrestlers who went through tough school regimes, and nothing quite as bad as something like shoving your ass into a student's face ever happens in a training school. Bill Demott is a piece of shit much like Sarge in the Power Plant, and neither of them made any huge stars in this industry which is telling me neither of their methods work.
> 
> There's some many stories from both young wrestlers and "old school" wrestlers that have exposed Bill Demott for being a piece of shit.


Except you've gotten a ton of wrestlers (and Dave Meltzer) saying the wrestling training back then was exactly like this or even worse. The only difference is that Bill DeMott is working for WWE and WWE is a famous company with a public image to protect so this kind of stuff isn't acceptable anymore (and it's 2015, things get publicized much easier now).

How many horror stories have you heard about training in Japan, Mexico and the old territories? Wrestling training has always been like this but now WWE is training former models and whatever, people from outside the business who are shocked at the training methods and the general environment. I don't think it's fair to act like Bill DeMott is this monstruous person when he's only doing the stuff that was done to him and his peers when he was coming up. He's an asshole and an idiot, yes, like many or most of the old guys in the wrestling business, especially guys like him who have never made it.



Starbuck said:


> I don't dispute that. He gets the credit for the good and he gets the criticism for the bad. All I'm saying is that I find _that _particular instance and twitter exchange a bit strange on both sides and I was questioning it. I don't know why you think you have to make a point when I'm agreeing with you.


Why do you find that strange though? It's only politics. Same thing when Punk was talking all that shit about WWE and HHH and they put the usual "we wish you the best of luck in all your future endeavours" on the website. Bosses are always two faced assholes because that's part of the job and HHH isn't any different. He probably got rid of Naylor because he had come from the indies and they wanted a guy from "hollywood" for that job.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Cause he did. He was calling people f*****s. You think he was calling them meatballs, sticks, or cigarettes?


He's just mad that a fellow homophobe got fired, partially for being a homophobe.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Karma101 said:


> They also say he used racist and sexist slurs as well so I don't know why you singled that out.


I would say in terms of PR the gay issue rings the most alarm bells. Sexist accusations don't get as much attention as the other, racist accusations are harder to believe and need to be proven...but the gay issue is the true sizzling pan.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Crasp said:


> He's just mad that a fellow homophobe got fired, partially for being a homophobe.


Now, how about that strength coach who's creeping on the women?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573976078315728896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573981896331284480


----------



## CJ

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance Bill

ut


----------



## Some_Dude

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I see they finally got rid of that Hugh G. Rection


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I'm really curious what those outside of WWE have to say, the Cornettes, Storms, and the like.


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



Echlius said:


> Maybe theres an obvious reason or its just a sports thing in general, i'm not really the sport type, but i dont understand what it is about wrestlings training where you'll read about how gruelling and difficult it is, or how the trainers where essentially assholes but its okay, its just the old school way, so its fine?
> 
> I just dont get it, i'm not saying i dont see why they should work so hard, thats obvious, but what i dont get is the asshole attitudes or making it so difficult behind what is essentially a fake competitive sport.
> 
> Hard work and training are a given, teaching someone how to work a match etc, yeah it should be difficult and such like anything else but i just dont understand the boot camp discipline approach to it all when at the end of the day its about teaching people to entertain and make money, not win a real fight.


Two reasons... 

Either something is Military based and the Coach is trying to break you down to build you back up.

Or that's the way the Coach was trained.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Even fucking Shad is on his ass. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573957791154630659

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574002580566728704


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Is it a prerequisite to be a fucking moron to work in the WWE?

fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573981896331284480


Because Demott let it be known he was always armed. He had a gun kept in his office and at least a couple (Rusev was one) saw it.

Also you'd get fired and for aspiring wrestlers this is their dream, and likely their only shot at big money. I mean you're in developmental for a couple years and then get fired - that does nothing on your resume.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Cobalt said:


> Is it a prerequisite to be a fucking moron to work in the WWE?
> 
> fpalm


Nah. But you gotta keep your yap shut apparently.


----------



## skypod

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Pretty funny to deny, then quit.

I do think though that WWE sat him down and gave him the option to quit on his own terms and look like a noble knight who didn't want to tarnish the company name further. He clearly must have an important relationship with someone in charge because others would get fired on the spot.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Lucky you, Young.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573071877956100096


----------



## IRISHwhip78

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



KC Armstrong said:


> Just read the whole thing and if this is true, Demott may be fucked. I tend to believe it because of all the detailed incidents being described here.
> 
> I have a feeling that especially telling a black wrestler to "go back to Africa" will not go over too well with management...


I don't think they cared. If they did they would have fired him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

So, is Demott just gone from NXT and not truly fired?? Because :drake1 at WWE keeping the man around and thinking putting him into a different job solves the problem.

The dude is a fucking psycho. He needs to be fired before he really hurts someone. And someone with this mentality having a gun?? Are you insane fpalm


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

May I turn your attention to these two threads made in 2013:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/853161-sexual-harassment-nxt.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/863673-more-hints-sexual-harassment-nxt.html

Tea was spilled and seems to remember being called a liar when I dropped a big name who participated in sexual harassment in general especially on the main roster. Anyhoo carry on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*










*Demott has made it big for all the wrong reasons.*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Good riddance. Dude was a bastard.


----------



## X-Train

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Pleased to see Albert get his chance as interim head coach, hope he gets it full time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

This is my first and only post in this thread.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Except you've gotten a ton of wrestlers (and Dave Meltzer) saying the wrestling training back then was exactly like this or even worse. The only difference is that Bill DeMott is working for WWE and WWE is a famous company with a public image to protect so this kind of stuff isn't acceptable anymore (and it's 2015, things get publicized much easier now).


I'm pretty sure that the old kind of training was similar to those exaggerated army drill sergeants in movies. They beat you about and call you names but I doubt they'd kick you in your leg when you're wearing a cast or smack you around the head if you got a concussion.

I may be wrong though. Not really paying much attention to this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Bye bye, Bill. I wonder who takes his place? Billy Gunn? Smiley? Someone else?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



OXITRON said:


> This is my first and only post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the old kind of training was similar to those exaggerated army drill sergeants in movies. They beat you about and call you names but I doubt they'd kick you in your leg when you're wearing a cast or smack you around the head if you got a concussion.
> 
> I may be wrong though. Not really paying much attention to this.


My stepfather was an E6 Staff Sergeant in the United States Army. Spent 20+ years in the Army and Army Reserve. Veteran now.

He says that what DeMott did is nothing like what goes down in the Army and there's no comparison to be made.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

OhI'm usually anti liberal PC but the valid point here is that in a changing social environment you either adapt or you perish. One can be anti PC and old school but if the world is changing You're required to keep up. When people like Bill Demott don't keep up with the social tide and get called out on it, this is what happen.

Plus let's not forget that one of the allegations also included him ignoring injuries. 

It's a constant complaint and it's clear the WWE is encouraging and environment where guys are not only expected to work hurt but also minimize how badly hurt they are.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



OXITRON said:


> I'm pretty sure that the old kind of training was similar to those exaggerated army drill sergeants in movies. They beat you about and call you names but I doubt they'd kick you in your leg when you're wearing a cast or smack you around the head if you got a concussion.


Didn't Hogan claim that he got his leg broken intentionally on his first day of training or something.


----------



## T0M

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I don't know if this has already been posted in here but Demott's situation is almost a complete carbon copy of what happened to Mike Rice who was head coach of the Rutgers men's basketball team.

Physically and verbally abusive and the higher ups turned a blind eye even when the abuse was reported. People who had reported him got fired but in this case it all came to a head when one of the coaches secretly filmed the abuse taking place.

Developmental wrestlers should definitely be pushed hard not only to get them ready for the ring but also to make them respect the business and appreciate the sacrifice. 

But the homophobic and racial remarks have no place in today's society. 30 years ago, maybe, but it's a different era now.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> My stepfather was an E6 Staff Sergeant in the United States Army. Spent 20+ years in the Army and Army Reserve. Veteran now.
> 
> He says that what DeMott did is nothing like what goes down in the Army and there's no comparison to be made.


I said EXAGGERATED and IN MOVIES. Please don't cherry pick.



CJ said:


> Didn't Hogan claim that he got his leg broken intentionally on his first day of training or something.


He did but we all know how much Hogan lies. :booklel


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



ShowStopper said:


> Bye bye, Bill. I wonder who takes his place? Billy Gunn? Smiley? Someone else?





> *PWInsider.com has confirmed that Matt Bloom aka Jason Albert, formerly Tensai, has been named the interim Head Trainer and will take over DeMott's duties at the Performance Center and WWE developmental. Whether he is named to that position permanently will remain to be seen.*


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92...xit-whos-replacing-him-for-now-more-.html?p=1


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



OXITRON said:


> I said EXAGGERATED and IN MOVIES. Please don't cherry pick.


Calm down, I was agreeing with you. Confirming what you said with a person who'd know more than we would.

:justsayin


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I can not imagine in any other workplace someone saying go back to africa or calling a person a terrorist then not losing their job, or the company not being sued.

WWE is like the twilight zone. Its so ass backwards in every way they conduct business and treat their fans and employees. What a PR disaster. To bad WWE did not get sued over this fat fuck.

Also it makes me wonder how this fuck treats his own family. If he is like this at work there is a chance he brings that shit home to his wife and kids.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> I can not imagine in any other workplace someone saying go back to africa or calling a person a terrorist then not losing their job, or the company not being sued.
> 
> WWE is like the twilight zone. Its so ass backwards in every way they conduct business and treat their fans and employees. What a PR disaster. To bad WWE did not get sued over this fat fuck.
> 
> Also it makes me wonder how this fuck treats his own family. If he is like this at work there is a chance he brings that shit home to his wife and kids.


This is why the smartest thing to do is to stop supporting WWE financially in any way. Don't support these practices and their attitude, no matter how much you like/love their older content or new content.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

according to F4WOnline.com, DeMott has left WWE *“completely,” *and will not be working with the company in any capacity.

Additionally, PWInsider.com is reporting Matt Bloom, aka Tensai, will be serving as the interim NXT head trainer.

and it better fucking stay that way this scumbag needs to be blackballed


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



OXITRON said:


> This is my first and only post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the old kind of training was similar to those exaggerated army drill sergeants in movies. They beat you about and call you names but I doubt they'd kick you in your leg when you're wearing a cast or smack you around the head if you got a concussion.
> 
> I may be wrong though. Not really paying much attention to this.


Pretty sure that guys like Billy Robinson would punch you and slap you in the head if you told them you can't train because you have a headache. And then he would call you a worthless ****** and dislocate both of your shoulders. "We didn't know about concussions back in my day!"

Has anyone heard that story that Cornette told about the rib someone did in some territory? The one where two guys were in a tag team and one of them did an elaborate rib to put his dick inside the other guy's mouth? If that were to happen nowadays the wrestling world would implode. This is to say that this stuff isn't really anything special, it's just that certain aspects of society have evolved and the wrestling industry (and a lot of other sports) are slow to adapt. 

Bill DeMott is an idiot and a prick but is he a monster and the worst, most evil person ever in wrestling? No, so everybody please don't act like he is. But whatever, he's gone, now it's time to get rid of the strength and conditioning coach.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> now it's time to get rid of the strength and conditioning coach.


Agreed 100%


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

so wait he had a gun and was threatening talent with it?
Why was he allowed to have a gun in his office?
This company man


----------



## Larry Davis

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



donne said:


> according to F4WOnline.com, DeMott has left WWE *“completely,” *and will not be working with the company in any capacity.
> 
> Additionally, PWInsider.com is reporting Matt Bloom, aka Tensai, will be serving as the interim NXT head trainer.
> 
> and it better fucking stay that way this scumbag needs to be blackballed


I bet Prince Albert is into weirder shit than Bill Demott.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

*Joey Ryan Reveals What Bill DeMott Said About Daniel Bryan And His Reply To WWE Talent Exec.*


> It was reported last fall that indie veteran Joey Ryan participated in a WWE tryout camp at the Performance Center, just a few months after he was released from TNA. Ryan was not offered a contract and later said in an interview that WWE felt like he was too old and experienced to be in developmental.
> A few weeks back in January, Ryan tweeted the following comments and made references to NXT trainer Bill DeMott and John Laurinaitis:
> 
> "At WWE camp, Bill DeMott said nobody on indies is as good as NXT guys. I'd LOVE to debate Bill DeMott on what he thinks 'good wrestling' is."
> 
> "Another thing Bill DeMott said at the WWE camp is that 'WWE retrained Daniel Bryan or he wouldn't be as good as he is today.'"
> 
> "Trying to get WWE job in 2010, John Laurinaitis told me 'I have enough 5'9" guys. I can't make money with Daniel Bryan, how can I with you?'"
> 
> "Candice Michelle went to PWG in 2008 & raved about me to John Laurinaitis. When I saw him, he said 'What does a Diva know about wrestling?'"
> 
> "'Don't wrestle the way John Cena does. Wrestle the way that I teach you.' - Bill DeMott at WWE camp."
> 
> Ryan also posted a screenshot of his e-mail reply to WWE's Senior Director of Talent Development, presumably former beach volleyball player Canyon Ceman, who told him he was too experienced to hire. Here's what Ryan wrote in the e-mail:
> 
> "I respect your opinion but I could not disagree more with it. My talents and abilities allow me to travel the world and make a full-time living in professional wrestling, which is not something that most WWE Superstars could do on their own.
> 
> "You have coaches in place that have never drawn a dime in their careers trying to determine who and who cannot draw money which is the true flaw in your system. I have had far more successful names in wrestling, some within WWE itself, rave about my creativeness, character acting and ability to engage an audience and your evaluators missed it. Perhaps it's time for you to reevaluate your evaluators.
> 
> "Good luck in finding your next big superstar."


Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...his-e-mail-reply-to-wwe-talent-exec-and-what/


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



MrWalsh said:


> so wait he had a gun and was threatening talent with it?
> Why was he allowed to have a gun in his office?
> This company man


They need the biggest wake up call in wrestling history.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Pretty sure that guys like Billy Robinson would punch you and slap you in the head if you told them you can't train because you have a headache. And then he would call you a worthless ****** and dislocate both of your shoulders. "We didn't know about concussions back in my day!"
> 
> Has anyone heard that story that Cornette told about the rib someone did in some territory? The one where two guys were in a tag team and one of them did an elaborate rib to put his dick inside the other guy's mouth? If that were to happen nowadays the wrestling world would implode. This is to say that this stuff isn't really anything special, it's just that certain aspects of society have evolved and the wrestling industry (and a lot of other sports) are slow to adapt.
> 
> Bill DeMott is an idiot and a prick but is he a monster and the worst, most evil person ever in wrestling? No, so everybody please don't act like he is. But whatever, he's gone, now it's time to get rid of the strength and conditioning coach.


Well TBF they didn't have the medical knowledge back then did they? No on site doctors etc, so if someone complained about pain then they can't really assess them for everything.

Who's the strength and conditioning coach?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



OXITRON said:


> Who's the strength and conditioning coach?


This idiot- https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151092409173996


----------



## Larry Davis

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> They need the biggest wake up call in wrestling history.


I like to imagine this is what Demott was like around the offices:


----------



## Cut4Bryan

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Joey Ryan Reveals What Bill DeMott Said About Daniel Bryan And His Reply To WWE Talent Exec.*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...his-e-mail-reply-to-wwe-talent-exec-and-what/


[email protected] Joey Ryan acting like WWE missed the boat with not signing him and he was going to be a ''big superstar''.

He was a jobber in TNA and eventually released by TNA :ti


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Can't wait to hear Jericho talk down on us after what happened to his friend Bill DeMong

Another fucker who refuses to admit he's wrong


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Is this cause Raw is going to Pittsburgh on Monday ... lol, Bill DeMott is getting chanted at them anyway lol. 

Still i'm really pleased to hear this news. I don't like anyone losing their job but this guy could have been a great trainer for all i cared, he was clearly abusive.


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Cut4Bryan said:


> [email protected] Joey Ryan acting like WWE missed the boat with not signing him and he was going to be a ''big superstar''.
> 
> He was a jobber in TNA and eventually released by TNA :ti


Not to mention he's pretty much being carried by Candice LeRae at this point...


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Phaedra said:


> Is this cause Raw is going to Pittsburgh on Monday ... lol, Bill DeMott is getting chanted at them anyway lol.
> 
> Still i'm really pleased to hear this news. I don't like anyone losing their job but this guy could have been a great trainer for all i cared, he was clearly abusive.


Smarky Smark is gonna be there


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Vic Capri said:


>


Given how much of an insufferable shill Jericho has become lately, I wouldn't be surprised if he takes to twitter or his podcast to shit on twitter warriors. 

I'm sick of this old-school, Vince and WWE are always right and the world should conform to how they do things mentality. 

It's out-dated and if it takes several incidents like this to get them to actually act like a corporation then so be it.


----------



## Northfrost

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

It was way overdue for that tool to resign.It is a shame if these reports are even partly true.In that case he got away with blatantly abusive crap for years.Hopefully they never make the mistake of rehiring him in any capacity.

I love Jericho but am really disappointed in him for supporting this loser.At least the victims get some small solace out of this.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Reptar said:


> Given how much of an insufferable shill Jericho has become lately, I wouldn't be surprised if he takes to twitter or his podcast to shit on twitter warriors.
> 
> *I'm sick of this old-school, Vince and WWE are always right and the world should conform to how they do things mentality.
> 
> It's out-dated and if it takes several incidents like this to get them to actually act like a corporation then so be it.*


TRUTH


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

It amazes me that as much as Vince wants WWE to be a "respectable" publically traded business, he still allows shit like this to go on.


----------



## The5150

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

LOL Tensai the Head Trainer. From Hugh Morris to Tensai. They wonder why they can't create stars anymore. 

No Disrespect to Tensai. He can move for a big guy.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The5150 said:


> LOL Tensai the Head Trainer. From Hugh Morris to Tensai. They wonder why they can't create stars anymore.
> 
> No Disrespect to Tensai. He can move for a big guy.


Who knows though, he might be a good trainer.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



RLStern said:


> That's obvious, now where's the proof that it's happening in WWE?
> 
> 
> 
> Have the allegations been proven true?
> 
> 
> 
> How so? demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Resigning doesn't make him guilty and is not proof, now you're grasping at straws.
> 
> I've been accused of things I didn't do and chose to stay shut and away until things were dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now where's the proof that he's guilty?
> 
> You haven't provided any proof. Come on, "Test All Things".




These two guys read out the letter that a former nxt wrestler wrote to human researches. Pretty much many of the stories youve heard alot of times plus a few more in detail aswell. Honestly he sounds like a psychopat. Ec3 put it best. Ive sacrified for wrestling and a hart can stretch me anyday but a know nothing dipshit slapping me when im concussed thats different. Dropping people on there heads can freaking paralyze them and he does shit like that? Theres no defending this guy. Rob Naylor tweeted out he heard the davey boy dropping dead comments from Bill Demott among many other things. How many proofs do you need? 

Heres the vid www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rQJxRAgfak

Yeah they are pretty annoying but interesting to hear the stories


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The5150 said:


> LOL Tensai the Head Trainer. From Hugh Morris to Tensai. They wonder why they can't create stars anymore.
> 
> No Disrespect to Tensai. He can move for a big guy.


Go watch his Japan work. He'll be a great trainer IMO. DeMott was never a top guy anywhere. Tensai/Albert/Giant Bernard was a top guy. Even if it's just as a worker and you don't like his promo skills he's not focusing on promos.


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*












Don't seem like a bad abusive guy. :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Buryer said:


> Don't seem like a bad abusive guy. :shrug


That's like saying the guy that beats his wife and kids doesn't seem abusive since he maintains a public image.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Buryer said:


> Don't seem like a bad abusive guy. :shrug


Not everyone is who they appear to be on camera.

There are exceptions.

Bryan- Reported to be as great a guy off camera as he is on camera. Real humble and kind dude. No one has a bad thing to say about who he is as a person.

Cena- Reports are everything from "he's a nice guy" to "he's a fucking asshole" so who knows what the truth is.

People act up for the camera.


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Fat Tensai is just as bad in ring as Bill Demott was. I don't know how he is better qualified than bill? Hell, he couldn't even get over after beating Cena and CM Punk clean and he was so bad that they sent his ass out to NXT. Probably the only veteran who was sent back to developmental in the business. Just pathetic.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Kabraxal said:


> That's like saying the guy that beats his wife and kids doesn't seem abusive since he maintains a public image.


Yeah, there's countless examples in history of people who played nice on camera but off camera are total fucking knobs.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

If the stories are true, then him resigning is awesome news. It will improve WWE morale and developmental process.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Buryer said:


> Don't seem like a bad abusive guy. :shrug












Doesn't look like a monster :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



The Buryer said:


> Fat Tensai is just as bad in ring as Bill Demott was. I don't know how he is better qualified than bill? Hell, he couldn't even get over after beating Cena and CM Punk clean and he was so bad that they sent his ass out to NXT. Probably the only veteran who was sent back to developmental in the business. Just pathetic.


His work in Japan proves he is a good candidate. Next you're going to say Regal shouldn't train either since he couldn't get a world title for various reasons.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



el dandy said:


> Doesn't look like a monster :shrug


Agreed. But then again, Benoit's case is a special one given the brain damage. Far as we know, DeMott's brain is clean of the shit that fucked up Benoit but filled with the garbage we've just heard about.

I wouldn't compare DeMott's situation to anyone else in a negative sense. Lets keep the focus on him and the douche bag strength trainer who's unfortunately still employed and as far as we know, undisciplined after his creeping on the divas.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Kabraxal said:


> His work in Japan proves he is a good candidate. Next you're going to say Regal shouldn't train either since he couldn't get a world title for various reasons.


Let me stop you for a second. Positivity time. Lets think about who's training the NXT lads and lasses.

Regal. Now consider where he's from and how he trained.

Steamboat. Do the same.

Gunn. Do the same.

Tensai. Do the same.

Holy fuck the NXT crew is loaded with talented trainers. I'd hope they can get more lucha and Canadian based ground game in there too along with American amateur.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I think this was just an introduction to a lot of people to the shit world of prowrestling. It's always been a disgusting business and still has plenty to clean up. I'd never attempt to justify Hugh's actions but none of this is new to prowrestling but it's time to see it go.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Natecore said:


> I think this was just an introduction to a lot of people to the shit world of prowrestling. It's always been a disgusting business and still has plenty to clean up. I'd never attempt to justify Hugh's actions but none of this is new to prowrestling but it's time to see it go.


Aye. Its carny toxicity.

https://thespectacleofexcess.wordpr...rican-and-emblem-of-carny-corporate-toxicity/


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Let me stop you for a second. Positivity time. Lets think about who's training the NXT lads and lasses.
> 
> Regal. Now consider where he's from and how he trained.
> 
> Steamboat. Do the same.
> 
> Gunn. Do the same.
> 
> Tensai. Do the same.
> 
> Holy fuck the NXT crew is loaded with talented trainers. I'd hope they can get more lucha and Canadian based ground game in there too along with American amateur.


It's a scary good list of trainers...just Steamboat and Regal alone are golden.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Not everyone is who they appear to be on camera.
> 
> There are exceptions.
> 
> Bryan- Reported to be as great a guy off camera as he is on camera. Real humble and kind dude. No one has a bad thing to say about who he is as a person.
> 
> Cena- Reports are everything from "he's a nice guy" to "he's a fucking asshole" so who knows what the truth is.
> 
> People act up for the camera.




I dont think Cena is a bad guy irl. The only people ive heard say bad things about him are Michael Tarver and Tyler Reks. The latter only after Cena asked him nicely the first time to stop using a move similair to his. The second time Cena screamed at him when he didnt listen and thats understandable. Pretty much every other former guy from del rio to punk to others have all said he,s a nice guy and whatever. For a top guy you'd think he would be more hated then that so I doubt Cenas a jerk. 


With that being said I hope someone beats the shit out of Demott now that he,s out of power and make him feel as bad as he made the talent feel. Slapping concussed people in the head what a piece of shit. Firing his ass isnt enough put that bastard behind bars.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Kabraxal said:


> It's a scary good list of trainers...just Steamboat and Regal alone are golden.


I would do ridiculous things to be trained by them. Just not if it leads to WWE.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> I dont think Cena is a bad guy irl. The only people ive heard say bad things about him are Michael Tarver and Tyler Reks. The latter only after Cena asked him nicely the first time to stop using a move similair to his. The second time Cena screamed at him when he didnt listen and thats understandable. Pretty much every other former guy from del rio to punk to others have all said he,s a nice guy and whatever. For a top guy you'd think he would be more hated then that so I doubt Cenas a jerk.
> 
> 
> With that being said I hope someone beats the shit out of Demott now that he,s out of power and make him feel as bad as he made the talent feel. Slapping concussed people in the head what a piece of shit. Firing his ass isnt enough put that bastard behind bars.


Tony Atlas implied Cena's not the nice guy you see on TV and the fans have picked up on it hence why its so hard to convince them he's someone you should cheer. Add that one to the mix.

As for DeMott getting his ass kicked, well that could work. I'd love if he just continued to get demoralized in public. People calling him all the things he called the trainees.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...raining-nxt-and-the-next-generation-tons-more


Interesting. Meltzer & Alveraz brought up points that I was just thinking. What's lost in all of this, is that DeMott may have caused good talent to go unnoticed. Wrestlers who were turned off by DeMott's methods, does not equate to not being able to make it big in the wrestling world. 

This dude had the power to give reviews of everyone, which is probably what held the most sway in the office. So what if HE deemed some too "pussy", and therefore their talents were overlooked?

What if he used his power to dismiss those who gave him attitude (i.e. those who wouldn't put up with his shit)?

Like Meltzer was saying, Batista did not like the WCW Power Plant, and if he had just stopped there, we never would have heard of him. Yet he flourished under Afa.

How many people with potential did DeMott drive away?

I love that Meltzer & Alvarez pointed out that DeMott hasn't produced much homegrown talent, with all of the money NXT was given. He said that NXT has been given so many more benefits than OVW ever had, yet OVW produced more talent.

NXT just generally signs more people who were already talented and way more experienced on the indy scene, because they can afford to now. They're not actually producing the talent. 

Also, he points out that someone like Lesnar was a natural freak, and had a lot of amateur wrestling experience, but he said that NXT has had top level athletes who didn't amount to anything. 

So could it be that aside from everything else, DeMott sucks as an actual trainer too?

Meltzer also said that Ivelisse was constantly told that she wrestled too much like a man. Her perspective was "the men are the best, so why wouldn't I want to model myself after them?" He said that girls who grew up idolizing people like Hart and technical wrestling, were discouraged from wrestling that way.

This is why I take those "attitude problems" allegations with a grain of salt, because mostly it's dudes wanting everyone to conform to what they think. If someone strongly feels differently, they have "an attitude."


-------------------------------

Also, he brought up something interesting that I didn't think of. He said that the NXT divas get to practice their matches every day in the gym. The WWE divas don't have that opportunity. He said that when two well regarded NXT divas didn't have that chance, their match sucked, and that was probably the reason why.

Now I understand why Paige has not impressed me a single time match-wise in the WWE, yet everyone praises her highly for her NXT work. 

Is there a lot of smoke and mirrors going on? I'm not talking about Paige specifically, but with the NXT women in general.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Glad he's gone.

He sounds like a first class douchebag.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Tony Atlas implied Cena's not the nice guy you see on TV and the fans have picked up on it hence why its so hard to convince them he's someone you should cheer. Add that one to the mix.
> 
> As for DeMott getting his ass kicked, well that could work. I'd love if he just continued to get demoralized in public. People calling him all the things he called the trainees.


Yeah well thats three people then in an industry of thousands of people. Hell in Cenas career he,s probably come acrossed tens of thousands of people. Im not a Cena fan or anything but I wouldnt talk about him on a personal level based on three stories. Ive heard way worse stories then majority of top guys like hogan,flair,hhh,hbk etc. Theres tons of people that dislike me but I dont think that makes me a bad person. Hell when your the top guy youre bound to have some haters anyways and when theyre that few of them I think thats a good thing. You cant be friends with everyone...


Yeah give that fat fucker some of his own medicine.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah well thats three people then in an industry of thousands of people. Hell in Cenas career he,s probably come acrossed tens of thousands of people. Im not a Cena fan or anything but I wouldnt talk about him on a personal level based on three stories. Ive heard way worse stories then majority of top guys like hogan,flair,hhh,hbk etc. Theres tons of people that dislike me but I dont think that makes me a bad person. Hell when your the top guy youre bound to have some haters anyways and when theyre that few of them I think thats a good thing. You cant be friends with everyone...
> 
> 
> Yeah give that fat fucker some of his own medicine.


I wouldn't say its just three. I imagine its the same case as it was with DeMott;people afraid to speak up/speak out in fear of being terminated or treated poorly by the WWE.

Even if Cena wouldn't do anything to them, management would. WWE still sees Cena as their #1 ;anyone that goes after him and does so without WWE's say so is going to get reprimanded. You saw what happened to Cesaro when he spoke up about Cena/Orton matches being boring.

This company is just filled to the brim with this kind of bullshit.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Send DeMott to Japan.

Have someone lock him in the Anaconda Cross.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Oh yeah, The Washington Post be like http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ns-of-racist-homophobic-and-abusive-behavior/


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> I wouldn't say its just three. I imagine its the same case as it was with DeMott;people afraid to speak up/speak out in fear of being terminated or treated poorly by the WWE.
> 
> Even if Cena wouldn't do anything to them, management would. WWE still sees Cena as their #1 ;anyone that goes after him and does so without WWE's say so is going to get reprimanded. You saw what happened to Cesaro when he spoke up about Cena/Orton matches being boring.
> 
> This company is just filled to the brim with this kind of bullshit.



Yeah your right but with Demott former people spoke out and people were aware. Ive yet to hear any horrorstories from Cena and ive heard tons of them on other wrestlers. Cesaro is friends with cena and works out with him. Orton is friends with him. Bryan is friends with him. Del rio who bashed wwe praised cena. Punk who bashed wwe praised cena and called him a friend. Ive yet to hear former talent besides tarver and reks say anything bad about cena.Its not like punk or del rio are afraid of wwe. I just think if Cena was an asshole irl we'd know by now. In this internet age nothing happends without people eventually finding out. Way worse people in wwe only that Cena has a microscope under him.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LilOlMe said:


> Meltzer also said that Ivelisse was constantly told that she wrestled too much like a man. Her perspective was "the men are the best, so why wouldn't I want to model myself after them?" He said that girls who grew up idolizing people like Hart and technical wrestling, were discouraged from wrestling that way.
> 
> This is why I take those "attitude problems" allegations with a grain of salt, because mostly it's dudes wanting everyone to conform to what they think. If someone strongly feels differently, they have "an attitude."


I think Ivelisse does have an attitude problem because the stories come from everywhere she goes. Her etiquette and temperament is apparently not that great;she should work on it. Still, I agree that she and the rest of the women should wrestle as wrestlers and not be told to wrestle like "girls" or "divas" if they can do it better otherwise.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



RLStern said:


> That's obvious, now where's the proof that it's happening in WWE?
> 
> 
> 
> Have the allegations been proven true?
> 
> 
> 
> How so? demonstrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Resigning doesn't make him guilty and is not proof, now you're grasping at straws.
> 
> I've been accused of things I didn't do and chose to stay shut and away until things were dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now where's the proof that he's guilty?
> 
> You haven't provided any proof. Come on, "Test All Things".


Before you start bashing and flaming, take a minute to reread what I wrote. It's a purely speculative observation on business practices and have not made a direct accusation, just stated that the current trends we are seeing here are generally indicative of a problem existing.

And yes, I acknowledge and respect the fact that there are a lot of false accusations in the workplace but when you have this many instances of complaints directed toward one employee over several years by several different individuals, chances are that there is more than nothing to them. There is absolutely cause for suspicion in this case.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW

*Re: #FireBillDemott*



LPPrince said:


> ...the way they wanted him to look. Thats what television does. Don't EVER take what you see on TV as cold hard fact.


He called the guy "skidmarks" on national television and bullied him in front of he world, and guess what he was right... the kid wasn't tough enough. I remember that because I liked that kid, but I felt he had too many weaknesses overshadowing his talents. I think Bill and company were waiting for the kid to surprise them, but in the end he was another one lost in the endless sea of talent. What the directorial cut or commentary never implied, but I saw from the teaching and look on Demott's face is that he bullied "Skidmarks" for his own good and deep down wanted him to succeed, but instead "Skids" let the bullying get to his head. Now imagine a business full of ruthless politicians and people stabbing each other backstage, how the hell was he gonna survive in that enviornment? Might as well cut him loose for his own good, and let him live to fight for another day.



LilOlMe said:


> Interesting. Meltzer & Alveraz brought up points that I was just thinking. What's lost in all of this, is that DeMott may have caused good talent to go unnoticed. Wrestlers who were turned off by DeMott's methods, does not equate to not being able to make it big in the wrestling world.
> 
> This dude had the power to give reviews of everyone, which is probably what held the most sway in the office. So what if HE deemed some too "pussy", and therefore their talents were overlooked?
> 
> What if he used his power to dismiss those who gave him attitude (i.e. those who wouldn't put up with his shit)?
> 
> Like Meltzer was saying, Batista did not like the WCW Power Plant, and if he had just stopped there, we never would have heard of him. Yet he flourished under Afa.
> 
> How many people with potential did DeMott drive away?
> 
> I love that Meltzer & Alvarez pointed out that DeMott hasn't produced much homegrown talent, with all of the money NXT was given. He said that NXT has been given so many more benefits than OVW ever had, yet OVW produced more talent.
> 
> NXT just generally signs more people who were already talented and way more experienced on the indy scene, because they can afford to now. They're not actually producing the talent.
> 
> Also, he points out that someone like Lesnar was a natural freak, and had a lot of amateur wrestling experience, but he said that NXT has had top level athletes who didn't amount to anything.
> 
> So could it be that aside from everything else, DeMott sucks as an actual trainer too?
> 
> Meltzer also said that Ivelisse was constantly told that she wrestled too much like a man. Her perspective was "the men are the best, so why wouldn't I want to model myself after them?" He said that girls who grew up idolizing people like Hart and technical wrestling, were discouraged from wrestling that way.
> 
> This is why I take those "attitude problems" allegations with a grain of salt, because mostly it's dudes wanting everyone to conform to what they think. If someone strongly feels differently, they have "an attitude."
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Also, he brought up something interesting that I didn't think of. He said that the NXT divas get to practice their matches every day in the gym. The WWE divas don't have that opportunity. He said that when two well regarded NXT divas didn't have that chance, their match sucked, and that was probably the reason why.
> 
> Now I understand why Paige has not impressed me a single time match-wise in the WWE, yet everyone praises her highly for her NXT work.
> 
> Is there a lot of smoke and mirrors going on? I'm not talking about Paige specifically, but with the NXT women in general.


Danny Davis and Jim Cornette in OVW ran what many called the "last true territory" and brought up talent in the old school way of thinking, wrestling and character development. That more than made up for some people's lack of talent, and remember the "Santino" situation which got Jim fired. People passionate about any business may sometimes get carried away, but their hearts are in the right place.

I'm not saying Demott shouldn't resign, but based on those complaining and their list of accomplishments(or lack thereof) I think the best people could do is take things with a grain of salts. Instead you get people clamoring for negativity like humans tend to do, as the accusations receive 40 pages worth of posts in 5 days, then once Bill loses his job, 40 pages worth of comments in one day of people kicking a man while he's down. How would you like it if people did that to you, worse if he's unfairly being accused. Personally I believe we should just be grateful EC3 is on a 2nd rate program where he belongs and Joe is hopefully comin to where he belongs.

You wanna know why TNA is where they are? They let go of AJ Styles and Samoa Joe just keep a mediocre hack like EC3. RIP TNA in 5 years when Vince's buys their library at a discount price. Thankfully by then, Global Force will be in production and most likely thriving on some level.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Sounds like he was a piece if human garbage.


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Demott as a wrestler, he was okay. Never the best but he didn't have to be. But you could almost tell that he abused those dudes just by how they reacted to being near him when on camera.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Efie_G said:


> Demott as a wrestler, he was okay. Never the best but he didn't have to be. But you could almost tell that he abused those dudes just by how they reacted to being near him when on camera.


Any footage you can quickly link? I wouldn't ask you to search for it if you don't have something that immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Efie_G

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



LPPrince said:


> Any footage you can quickly link? I wouldn't ask you to search for it if you don't have something that immediately comes to mind.


There's one instance i'm thinking of, Let me find it.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

just another pathetic *******.


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Hopefully he never gets another job. Anybody on NXT is more talented than this pathetic piece of garbage.


----------



## Doc

x78 said:


> It isn't some sort of mystery, there's a reason DeMott is still employed and is in such a prominent role despite all these allegations. The fact is that if you're 'upset' by anything that anyone says then you don't have what it takes mentally to be a top level sportsman. Look how many people wish death on Roman Reigns, look how many people on this forum talk about how they hope he gets a career ending injury on a daily basis. Do you think this guy Austin Draven would be able to deal with that?
> 
> If Bill DeMott is asking people to perform potentially dangerous exercises then why does nobody ever say no? If Bill DeMott is physically assaulting talents then why does nobody sock him back? They would be justified and they would have a room full of people who could testify for them, so why has it never happened? Quite simply, the answer is because these guys who get picked on are pussies. Look at the guy who wrote this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this guy. Do you really think he had what it takes? He called himself 'Judas Devlin'. Fuck, I would've picked on him too. Look at this doofus Briley Pierce. He's the one interviewing Ambrose in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both guys in this video are pro wrestlers, both at the exact same level in terms of their standing within the company, both doing the exact same training. Do you see from watching this why Ambrose made it while Briley is left complaining online about Bill DeMott?
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with DeMott's methods, but the fact is that these guys who end up coming out with this stuff just don't have the right attitude or the right frame of mind to be able to succeed in the business. If you are upset about someone calling you a '******' then how the hell are you going to handle being on the road 365 days a year, working through injuries etc? Half the point in developmental is to weed out the weak and force them to toughen up. It's not nice but if these guys were 'bullied' then the likelihood is that they brought it on themselves.


And the sexual assault rumours? Defend them.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



oleanderson89 said:


> Hopefully he never gets another job. Anybody on NXT is more talented than this pathetic piece of garbage.


Whoa, channeling you're inner Ole!


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

this is good news now the nxt talent can get treated with respect


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



RyanPelley said:


> Whoa, channeling you're inner Ole!


Bill Demott is the shits.


----------



## Top Heel

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Honestly, even on WWE 2K15, Bill Demott is a hard ass, so I'm not surprised


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Woke up to 27 bloody notifications mostly by @thesuperred liking posts all the way from the start. Goddamn, hahahah


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Glad to hear the shithead has peaced out. Pity he didn't get reprimanded for everyone to see though, after the stuff I've read about what he has supposedly done to Enzo Amore he should be embarrassed publicly and have his name blackened so no one touches him with a barge pole again.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Another useless stooge gone. Great news.


----------



## thesuperred

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Sorry about that:grin2: Got out of work at like 2 AM logged on and saw the shitstorm that I missed. I've hated Demott for years and almost broke out in song when I saw that his bitch ass was done! I might have gone a little crazy with the like button.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



thesuperred said:


> Sorry about that:grin2: Got out of work at like 2 AM logged on and saw the shitstorm that I missed. I've hated Demott for years and almost broke out in song when I saw that his bitch ass was done! I might have gone a little crazy with the like button.


Don't worry about it, its appreciated. Good to know people read what you post and dig it.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Surprised they did something about it.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I wonder what Austin has to say about this.


----------



## BehindYou

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

It is ridiculous how DeMott has effectively got away with this, he is a despicable man.

It pisses me off that we may well have lost future superstars because of his actions too.

Lastly, I like this:


> Billy Gunn has been an amazingly refreshing force bringing knowledge and enthusiasm that has been extremely beneficial to the system.


 Makes me hope Gunn can be become a permanent trainer, if not DeMott's replacement.

Sure he never got above the midcard but he is solid in all aspects of the business and spent alot of time or worked with some of the best talents of all time.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I wonder if this means Kenny Omega could be signed again. IIRC he quit DSW because Demott almost killed his love for pro-wrestling completely.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I love how he denies it, but still quit. Why would you quit if you did nothing wrong?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I hope to hear good stories now from the crew down there


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Doc said:


> And the sexual assault rumours? Defend them.


Honestly, we shouldn't even be arguing with any asshole who defends DeMott's "methods. There were great wrestlers who weren't/haven't been trained by that fat sack of shit. 

The way some of these absolute losers ITT portray it, every great wrestler that's ever existed credits sexual assault and racial/sexist/homophobic abuseas a necessary ingredient towards success. 

If you support Bill DeMott, get your head examined. I'm sorry you had an alcoholic father. Normal individuals don't need to be mentally abused to be successful. Look at any other profession, trade, art form out there. Having someone call you a TERRORIST or ****** isn't some secretly genius method of toughening up your mind and making you a star. Idiots. 

It's just a ******* bigot getting a blank check to exercise his "old school" bigot feelings. If you're defending Bill DeMott then just come out and say that you're okay with bigotry and arethus part of the problem. Otherwise you're another worthless jackass in denial of the truth.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

Just did a thread search on Bill DeMott here on Wrestling Forum...
The guy's been surrounded in controversy and allegations for nearly 2 1/2 years. 
I don't buy his denial.

In one of the threads, it says Del Rey even complained about him.
Whether true or not I don't know but the fact is his name has been surrounded in controversy for a long while now.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



KurtAngle26 said:


> These are adults. So what someone called you names. Boo fucking hoo


As I have been saying, as a company that will have an employee code of conduct and an HR Department, and Demott presumably having been employed under those governing rules (there is really no way he wasn't):

YOU. CAN'T. DO. THAT.

That's been my point, from the beginning. He literally has to be violating company policy, and potentially, Federal law, with some of this stuff (and there is an acceptable line, which he seems to have crossed). The company CAN NOT accept that. It would be considered negligence in regards to a "hostile work environment." In addition to that, what people are bringing up about the "Be a Star" campaign is valid.

I just don't see a way he could have come out of this completely exonerated. The first thing an actual investigator would do is have him explain that naked stink face pic (that's REALLY not ok in the corporate world).


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Here's the results of the thread search:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=20125034


Cannot see it.


----------



## DirtyDarren

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I just think its funny that people think this is either A) new to wrestling or B) going to change anytime soon


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if this means Kenny Omega could be signed again. IIRC he quit DSW because Demott almost killed his love for pro-wrestling completely.


I really wouldn't hold my breath on this one, he's doing pretty well for himself in NJPW and I doubt that WWE could entice him over with the paltry paychecks they've been giving their NXT talent.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



Pummy said:


> Cannot see it.


Just do a Thread Title search for Bill DeMott.


----------



## SHEP!

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*

I never understood how the guy got the job in the first place. He was just some fat fuck in WCW and who really gave a shit about him


----------



## chargebeam

Apparently, Matt Bloom (Albert/Tensai) is the new NXT head coach.

https://twitter.com/badmood247/status/574254209786318848


----------



## TheBOAT

*WTF Story of the Month: Independent Wrestler Tells Gross Bill DeMott Story Involving Zack Ryder And Female Wrestler (Video)*








> In case you haven't had your fill of Bill DeMott stories, here's another. In the video above, independent wrestler Hannibal tells a story about DeMott from WWE's Deep South Wrestling developmental territory, where DeMott was the head trainer.
> 
> DeMott had Luke Gallows (Drew Hackinson, Festus, Fake Kane) get totally naked in the ring for a long period of time while giving alternate naked stinkfaces to both Zack Ryder and female wrestler Melissa Coates while DeMott held jelly doughnuts over their faces. The talent had agreed to do this with the encouragement of some of the other talent to get out of regular training that day. The video contains a photo of Ryder taking the stinkface.
> 
> Deep South Wrestling was shut down by WWE only a few months later.


This is sick.


----------



## Restomaniac

I do wonder how much WWE paid him to walk to save them problems later on.


----------



## DemBoy

^ How old is that story? What a fucking piece of shit DeMott was either way.


----------



## PirateMonkE

*Re: WTF Story of the Month: Independent Wrestler Tells Gross Bill DeMott Story Involving Zack Ryder And Female Wrestler (Video)*



TheBOAT said:


> This is sick.


----------



## DemBoy

chargebeam said:


> Apparently, Matt Bloom (Albert/Tensai) is the new NXT head coach.
> 
> https://twitter.com/badmood247/status/574254209786318848


Thank god. He seems like a genuinely nice guy, maybe now good talent won't go away because the coach was an asshole to them.


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: Bill Demott resigns from NXT Discussion Thread - NO OTHER THREADS*



rockdig1228 said:


> Depending on who they install as head trainer, probably for the best.
> 
> All the wrestling websites are going to focus on the PR aspects of the resignation, but I think it’s probably a good thing for the talent development aspects as well. Under DeMott, there’s been little noticeable progress in the ring skills of homegrown talent and very few are making any impact on the TV product.
> 
> Pretty much everyone on NXT TV spent time on the independent circuit (not necessarily high-level indies, but prior work experience at least). Charlotte & Baron Corbin are the only two who are completely products of the Performance Center.


I can't see Charlotte getting anything but the best training simply because her father would go ape shit.
Baron Corbin is a 3 time golden glove winner that is triple hard already I can't imagine Demott would have the stones to try it on in that case (unless I missed that he had)!


----------



## FireCena555

Partial Source: Pwinsider.com

UPDATE: The feeling among developmental talents is somewhat “celebratory” as DeMott was not well-liked among them. At this time, WWE’s only public statement on DeMott is their retweeting of his resignation announcement.

More names had come out backing up claims of DeMott’s abuse over the past day or so, such as Terra Callaway who claimed over Twitter that during a tryout five or six years ago, she witnessed DeMott using racist phrases and comments toward an unnamed wrestler of Middle Eastern ethnicity and DeMott turned to her and “screamed at me from across the venue asking why I was not in the seminar. I arrived 30 min before it was scheduled to end and at the time did not have the funds. He continued to yell from across the venue at me as if I had done something wrong but I got in there for the last bit and did it without warming up, without stretching, just so I wouldn’t continue to be shouted at for no reason at all.”

DeMott’s last date for WWE was last night’s NXT TV taping. Nothing was said to the roster last night, suggesting that the resignation was decided upon earlier today. It is not known whether he made the decision on his own or if WWE influenced him to do so.

ORIGINAL: WWE Performance Center trainer Bill DeMott has stepped down “effective immediately” in light of the recent allegations being made against him from various former WWE developmental wrestlers.

DeMott tweeted the following message on Friday, denying the allegations but hoping to avoid addition embarrassment/damage to WWE in light of the situation:

“I deny the recent allegations made about me, however, to avoid any embarrassment or damage to the WWE, I’ve decided to step down from my role effective immediately.”


----------



## LPPrince

So happy for the NXT crew. 

Now can we please get rid of this dude


----------



## RLStern

LPPrince said:


> So happy for the NXT crew.
> 
> Now can we please get rid of this dude


What did he do?


----------



## LPPrince

RLStern said:


> What did he do?


Dude's notorious for creeping on the women.


----------



## RLStern

LPPrince said:


> Dude's notorious for creeping on the women.


How so?


----------



## LPPrince

RLStern said:


> How so?


...

:wut


----------



## LaMelo

Something should have been done sooner but at least the problem is solved.


----------



## LPPrince

Zayniac said:


> Something should have been done sooner but at least the problem is solved.


Sad thing is, its just one problem out of a million, and not even close to the worst one.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Bill DeMott seems to be a walking mascot of everything wrong behind the scenes at WWE. 
-MMM


----------



## Dead Seabed

*A Bizarre Story On Bill DeMott In WWE Developmental - Video Inside*



> In a video that you can watch below, independent wrestler Hannibal described a bizarre incident Bill DeMott was involved with while he was the Deep South Wrestling trainer. As many o you know, DSW used to be the training area for WWE talent.
> 
> Hannibal described an incident he called the “naked jelly donut stinkface” story. Luke Gallows (Drew Hackinson, Festus, Fake Kane) was completely naked in the ring for a long period of time. He gave naked stinkfaces to Zack Ryder and female wrestlers Melissa Coates while DeMott held jelly donuts over their faces. The talent agreed to do this (with the other talent encouraging them) to get out of regular training for that day. DSW was shut down by WWE a few months later.


http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...bill-demott-in-wwe-developmental-video-inside

Whadda fuuuuuuuck? :trips10


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: A Bizarre Story On Bill DeMott In WWE Developmental - Video Inside*

This story's like a year old.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: A Bizarre Story On Bill DeMott In WWE Developmental - Video Inside*



The Broodling said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...bill-demott-in-wwe-developmental-video-inside
> 
> Whadda fuuuuuuuck? :trips10


----------



## LPPrince

Yeah, that donut stink face thing is just a waste of time, energy, and company funding.


----------



## Reign Man

WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross recently appeared on SiriusXM's "At the Fights" and was asked about the Bill DeMott controversy. Ross noted that he's known Demott for years. He told Steve Austin when DeMott was hired that the company hired a defensive line coach to be the head coach, which could be extremely good or risky. 

Ross also mentioned that the kids have changed over the last 10 years, and you have to wonder what the future leaders of the country will be like if they can't take rejection or they feel like they are entitled to something they haven't earned. He said that DeMott is a hard nosed loyal guy who loves the business, and that he wants people to do things with great toughness and respect for the business. JR noted that having said that, DeMott is no different than anyone else. 

JR pointed out that there is a lot of political incorrectness in gyms and training camps, and that bullying and homophobic slurs are commonplace in those environments. He said that DeMott is a tough guy that would tell you what time it is instead of how to make the watch, so he's sure there were times when he was a little harsh or tough, but he doesn't believe he was unfair.


----------



## Lennon

There's just no place for this unprofessional carny bullshit in WWE anymore, they're a global entertainment company not some circus act. You think a film studio or even a company/team in a real sport would be okay with an employee behaving like Demott? Of course not.

One of the biggest problems in the pro-wrestling industry has always been this sort of creepy weirdo behavior. It's as if some people are ashamed that they fake fight for a living, so they take out their anger by bullying and harassing people, it's unacceptable in any other workplace so why should it be OK in wrestling?


----------



## RLStern

LPPrince said:


> ...
> 
> :wut


?

I don't even know the man, that's why I'm asking these questions, how so? who did he creep on? how do we know that he did this?


----------



## LPPrince

Lennon said:


> There's just no place for this unprofessional carny bullshit in WWE anymore, they're a global entertainment company not some circus act. You think a film studio or even a company/team in a real sport would be okay with an employee behaving like Demott? Of course not.
> 
> One of the biggest problems in the pro-wrestling industry has always been this sort of creepy weirdo behavior. It's as if some people are ashamed that they fake fight for a living, so they take out their anger by bullying and harassing people, it's unacceptable in any other workplace so why should it be OK in wrestling?


Mhm. Its an industry wide problem.


----------



## From Death Valley

While I do agree that developmental needs a guy that is going to get the guys mentally ready for the stress in the main roster. What Bill Demott was doing what way too overboard seriously having a gun in his office threatening the guys abusing Enzo verbally abusing other talents all I have to say is good riddance he won't be missed he was a piece of shit good thing he quit.

What sad me is Triple H knew about this and Vince did as well and they never did anything against that man. They deserve every shit storms that comes their way just for that alone. Also get rid of that pervert strength conditioning coach as well. He's another loser that needs to get the fuck out.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: A Bizarre Story On Bill DeMott In WWE Developmental - Video Inside*



The Broodling said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...bill-demott-in-wwe-developmental-video-inside
> 
> Whadda fuuuuuuuck? :trips10


Melissa Coates: Peer Pressure.

Those two words spoken and she has a seven figure sexual harrassment settlement coming her way. Girl can´t be very bright.

Zack Ryder, too. Should have blackmailed WWE into a push instead of wasting his time on youtube videos.


----------



## dan the marino

Well shit, I was not expecting to hear that. Good thing though if even half those stories about him are true. 

On an unrelated note I do like him on WWE Countdown, but if he's as bad as it sounds like he should be training anyone.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Reign Man said:


> WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross recently appeared on SiriusXM's "At the Fights" and was asked about the Bill DeMott controversy. Ross noted that he's known Demott for years. He told Steve Austin when DeMott was hired that the company hired a defensive line coach to be the head coach, which could be extremely good or risky.
> 
> Ross also mentioned that the kids have changed over the last 10 years, and you have to wonder what the future leaders of the country will be like if they can't take rejection or they feel like they are entitled to something they haven't earned. He said that DeMott is a hard nosed loyal guy who loves the business, and that he wants people to do things with great toughness and respect for the business. JR noted that having said that, DeMott is no different than anyone else.
> 
> JR pointed out that there is a lot of political incorrectness in gyms and training camps, and that bullying and homophobic slurs are commonplace in those environments. He said that DeMott is a tough guy that would tell you what time it is instead of how to make the watch, so he's sure there were times when he was a little harsh or tough, but he doesn't believe he was unfair.



There’s a difference between taking rejection and being insulted because it toughens a person up. That thinking has fallen by the wayside. We know now that there are better ways to encourage respect and inner strength. 

The problem is that insular industries like pro wrestling still haven’t caught up with modern training techniques. There’s still a lot of old school folks, and schoolyard bully types, in high places. It’s the nature of the cultural origins of wrestling. 

But hey, bye Bill DeMott! However it happened, this has been a long time coming.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

JR is just another old school guy who thinks mental toughness to become a pro wrestler must include racial and sexual slurs thrown at you while getting the shit slapped out of you while you have a concussion.


----------



## Chris Herrichico

There's a big difference between being tough (but fair) and just being a sadistic piece of shit. But I guess I'm not he first one to point this out here


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

King_Kool-Aid™;46195010 said:


> JR is just another old school guy who thinks mental toughness to become a pro wrestler must include racial and sexual slurs thrown at you while getting the shit slapped out of you while you have a concussion.


yes how is singling out a brown guy and calling him a terrorist making anyone tough. doing that is for personal pleasure only the sick kick out of humiliating someone that cant speak or fight back because it could be their dream job.


----------



## VizualDze

I think it's a tough one for some of the ex wrestlers and people who have been about the business to comment on. They all came through the business with this happening regularly and while they still see it as being wrong they will have almost accepted it as something that goes on. Also as for the likes of Jericho sticking up for the guy, while he's pretty much universally hated as a trainer I've heard loads of people say that outside of that environment he's a pretty nice guy.


----------



## LPPrince

Well then, the old folks need to move on. They won't be around forever to push these shitty ideas and attitudes, so they better adapt and realize that shit doesn't fly anymore.


----------



## badboicasey

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2yltl1/from_the_wwe_diva_search_to_hell_on_earth_my

Rhaka Khan posted what she went through with DeMott and others in DSW


----------



## LPPrince

Wouldn't be surprised if he abused Vince too at this point.


----------



## BadTouch

My somewhat on the fence opinion

. I have read about much bigger guys being through much, much worse. But then times have changed, and in today's day and age, this kind of thing is unacceptable. It would also reflect incredibly poorly on WWE to keep Bill employed in light of these allegations.

I find it interesting that it specifically says Demott has decided to step down, rather than being directly fired, though. I imagine the decision was made for him by WWE, but still.


----------



## RiverFenix

badboicasey said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2yltl1/from_the_wwe_diva_search_to_hell_on_earth_my
> 
> Rhaka Khan posted what she went through with DeMott and others in DSW


So Tommy Dreamer is a douchebag as well. 

Who is the "Heath" she's talking about dating at the time. Heath Slater (real name (Heath Miller)?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Meanwhile in the NXT Locker room:


----------



## Smoogle

Enzo is so happy he's dancing in the ring










speaking of that i wonder if punk during his breakout moment was going to mention this "Speaking of bullies" he got caught off from the mic immediately after that lol


----------



## They LIVE

Pretty hilarious story in the Observer this week about how Demott didn't want a guy Owens size to do high flying moves in his debut match vs CJ Parker. 

Demott....who at 300+ lbs did a moonsault as his finish for pretty much his entire active career, didn't like that a husky guy was doing flippy shit.

LOL.


Also, the "political incorrectness" in gyms and training camps that JR claims is the norm are becoming more and more a thing of the past, but I don't see the quality of athlete produced in other sports declining. 

Case in point, guys like Greg Jackson or Matt Hume in MMA, among many others. Incredible coaches with great records of success in training fighters who don't waste time with any alpha male posturing or bullying. 

And I wonder what JR feels about the repeated allegations of sexual harassment against the strength & fitness coach....is that part of the locker room mentality, too? After all, if (allegedly, of course) smacking around guys who are concussed is just "part of the environment", what's a little sexual harassment?


----------



## Paigeology

They LIVE said:


> Pretty hilarious story in the Observer this week about how Demott didn't want a guy Owens size to do high flying moves in his debut match vs CJ Parker.
> 
> Demott....who at 300+ lbs did a moonsault as his finish for pretty much his entire active career, didn't like that a husky guy was doing flippy shit.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> Also, the "political incorrectness" in gyms and training camps that JR claims is the norm are becoming more and more a thing of the past, but I don't see the quality of athlete produced in other sports declining.
> 
> Case in point, guys like Greg Jackson or Matt Hume in MMA, among many others. Incredible coaches with great records of success in training fighters who don't waste time with any alpha male posturing or bullying.
> 
> And I wonder what JR feels about the repeated allegations of sexual harassment against the strength & fitness coach....is that part of the locker room mentality, too? After all, if (allegedly, of course) smacking around guys who are concussed is just "part of the environment", what's a little sexual harassment?













Now, how about we get rid of Dunn while we are at it?


----------

